#ubuntustudio 2010-07-12
<rebirth> can someone help me figure out how to get rid of buzzing when recording in audacity through an maudio ozone?
<MrApsss> - |/commands|
<ScottL> holstein, you made the front page on planet ubuntu for your work on the weekly newsletter
<tucemiux> did he??
<ScottL> well, it's actually the blog aggregate (planet ubuntu) for the fridge  http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<tucemiux> he made it on the newsletter
<holstein> ScottL: :)
<holstein> amber graner is in my loco
<holstein> she's the team lead for now
<holstein> but she's getting busy with all kinds of other projects
<holstein> ScottL: id like to sneak some ubuntustudio news on there
<holstein> i just noticed your blog is linked there at http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> thats great
<stevehedge> n o one home?
<flexo3105> hi, i disabled pulseaudio in gstreamer-properties because it cut out the sound of amarok 1.4 (and others) after some time, had to restart each app to get sound back -> pulseaudio[15709]: pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.
<flexo3105> now it segfaults ffado-mixer -> ffado-mixer[15868]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp bfc0ccdc error 4 in python2.6[8048000+1e0000]  , but this time it crashes amarok, cpu usage 100%
<flexo3105> on 10.04 2.6.33-23-realtime , fairly fresh install
<holstein> did you try setting it back to 'auto-detect' ?
<flexo3105> yes i just did
<holstein> no good?
 * holstein wonders if you need to log out and back in for that?
<holstein> might have to find a pulse expert
<flexo3105> i'll check
<holstein> SO
<holstein> you have a firewire device?
<flexo3105> other thing is, ffado-mixer is not working
<flexo3105> yeah, its working sort of, some xruns in jack but i guess thats something fixable , i'm pretty new to ubuntu-studio
<holstein> OK, so its back to 'normal'?
<holstein> it seems?
<holstein> what is your goal?
<holstein> my firewire device doesnt use the ffado-mixer
<flexo3105> getting it to work without the firewire device attached and use it to listen to music and stuff , plugin the firewire and start some recording
<holstein> and your using JACK ?
<holstein> with my set up
<flexo3105> right now without the device no
<holstein> i use my internal card for casual computing
<holstein> listening to CD's.. etc
<flexo3105> same here
<holstein> and i start JACK to use the firewire device
<flexo3105> jup
<holstein> OK
<flexo3105> which in my case is a saffire le
<holstein> so you have that pulse issue with your internal card too?
<holstein> from amarok
<flexo3105> i guess its more of a problem with the internal card
<holstein> ok
<holstein> there is a way to route pulse to JACK
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid
<holstein> using this repo
<holstein> i would suggest doing some research though
<holstein> falk is the maintainer of that PPA and kxstudio
<flexo3105> yeah, already got that repo
<holstein> OH
<holstein> did you update all the packages?
<holstein> you might want to try and find him
<holstein> hes falktx
<holstein> in #kxstudio
<holstein> he was just in there
<flexo3105> oh ok
<holstein> is it just amarok?
<holstein> are you using KDE?
<flexo3105> it happened with firefox/youtube before
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i have a netbook with VIA chips
<flexo3105> i thought it might have to do with the nvidia drivers
<holstein> and the sound dies on it often
<holstein> AH
<flexo3105> i have hda intel
<holstein> that could be true
<flexo3105> btw, using gnome
<holstein> i guess you could run in safe graphics mode
<holstein> maybe boot a generic kernel too
<holstein> and test audio playback
<holstein> you could isolate the kernel and graphics card
<holstein> for trouble-shooting purposes
<holstein> the nvidia driver seems plausible
<flexo3105> ok i'll take a look into that
<flexo3105> it's not happening with the generic kernel i think... but since it sometimes works for some hours its pretty hard to isolate
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> you'll have to let it play something quietly overnite or something
<flexo3105> i wont :) its way to hot around here atm, when it crashes , cpu gets 100% and the temps keep rising
<holstein> drag
<flexo3105> + i had some serious issues with a really buggy DSDT.aml file when i bought the laptop, no sound at all, no gfx fans working and so on (3 years ago)
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> intel should be well supported
<holstein> RT or generic
<flexo3105> had to recompile it and all that stuff , with later kernel versions this was fixed
<holstein> you might just have some 'fringe' hardware
<flexo3105> yeah
<holstein> this netbook with the VIA chips is a pain in the ass
<holstein> if i sleep the netbook
<holstein> the sound never comes back
<flexo3105> firewire @ my toshiba is texas instr. iirc , dualcore , nvidia go7900
<flexo3105> i dont use sleep
<holstein> i have an asus EEE too
<holstein> i got spoiled
<holstein> everything works great out of the box
<holstein> i sleep that one all the time
<flexo3105> next time i'm going to buy a new one i'll take a live cd with me
<holstein> w00t
<holstein> the VIA box came with linux on it
<flexo3105> lol
<holstein> it was one of the SLED hp mini's
<flexo3105> i see
<holstein> and i didnt really know about VIA
<holstein> i mean, compatibility wise
<holstein> i just assumed since it came with linux
<holstein> i would be fine
<flexo3105> might work for the casual user
<holstein> whatever... live and learn
<holstein> nah
<holstein> its a drag
<flexo3105> hehe
<holstein> you gotta be a techie type to recover things as they crash
<holstein> and SLED was not easy to use either
 * holstein was an early adopter
<flexo3105> :)
<holstein> its got an express card slot though
<holstein> hardly any netbooks have those anymore
<holstein> SO i can use it as a portalbe rig with my firewire device
<holstein> thats enough usefulness to me really
<flexo3105> i'm not that much into netbooks... would be interesting for serato tho
<holstein> cool
<flexo3105> with osx :(
 * holstein just checked out http://serato.com/
<flexo3105> only caveat would be the screen size imo
<holstein> i would not have gotten netbooks if we had had functional laptops
<holstein> my dell died
<holstein> and my girlfriend had a dying compaq
<holstein> SO i got us a couple
<flexo3105> :)
<flexo3105> i'd buy one, but only for the us price
<holstein> seems to be some resonable prices in the UK too
<flexo3105> yeah
<flexo3105> i'm off for some movie
<holstein> laterx :)
<flexo3105> laters
<zus> how much GTK does the ubuntustudio package have? i dont want the "Gnome" look. I am REALLY thinking on going back to kubuntu and using the packages. -
<holstein> zus: did you check out kxstudio?
<holstein> if your a KDE guy, its nice
<zus> holstein,  hey stranger.
<holstein> :)
<holstein> yeah..
 * holstein 's been busy for a few days
<holstein> zus: eitherway
<holstein> the software should run fine under KDE
<holstein> you'll probably have to take some gnome libs
<zus>  no i have not....im just not getting on with cssm and a few things gnome...maybe gnome shell 3 gets going ill check in on that but
<zus> trying to help with dinna as well
<zus> here
<holstein> right on
<holstein> i just got back from dinner :)
<zus>  holstein  well, i dont mind im not tottally  millitant of opensource or not and kde  vs gnome... but man i had more fun in kde i guess
<holstein> im just used to gnome
<holstein> KDE is slick
<holstein> and my hardware is on the older side
<zus> im getting outdated as well but it handles it pretty nice.
<zus> i REALLY like some gnome stuff like this me menu stuff.
<zus> but dammed it i wanna play games wine is borked to there and back.....a lot of little things make me mad.
<zus> holstein,  well i've got to round a few things up we're to film again tonight...soon you'll help me get jack working yeah?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> maybe later tonite then?
<zus> holstein,  yeah ill ping ya when im back
<holstein> :)
<zus> meh, dinner just got done and now i got a text saying were to be there at 7:30.... its 7:00 now.
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-13
<zus> holstein, ping
<bluenode_> hi
<bluenode_> the 10.04 is better than 8.04 from user perspective
<bluenode_> more friendly.
<bluenode_> wacom works out of the box!
<ExiledMicrobe> Ok, so after reading what I can I am no closer to sorting out PulseAudio/Alsa and Jack.  It all seems to conflict, which means I am doing something wrong.  But I cant work out what.
<ExiledMicrobe> Any experts on here that can give me any pointers?
<straypacket> answer:  kxstudio distro :)
<ExiledMicrobe> sorry?
<straypacket> kxstudio comes with pulse/jack integration enabled.
<straypacket> it's a derivative of kubuntu
<straypacket> you could study the packages it includes, or talk to irc user falktx in #kxstudio or #opensourcemusicians.   falktx put together kxstudio
<ExiledMicrobe> ok thanks.
<straypacket> np
 * Blank__ is another convert from ubuntu studio to kxstudio
<ExiledMicrobe> Is it safe to upgrade it over ubuntu studio, even though I upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10 and 9.04 before that.  A fresh install would be a drag...
<ExiledMicrobe> Well, it seems harmless enough process, I will try and find out...
<Blank__> ExiledMicrobe, probably not... i tried something similar and messed up a few things
<Blank__> and it messed up*
<Blank__> i had to format
<ExiledMicrobe> yes well installing that is going to be a shit
<ExiledMicrobe> hmmmm
<holstein> zus: ping
<holstein> lets do it over here
<zus> holstein,  pong
<holstein> in case someone wants to look at the logs or something
<holstein> zus: so have you ran JACK at all?
<zus> i must warn you.... i think i a few things to get a program or two to work, but beyond that... it's still default
<holstein> thats cool
<holstein> SO
<holstein> you have JACK installed right?
<holstein> this is an ubuntustudio install?
<zus> ubuntustudio over lucid lynx 10.04
<holstein> OK
<holstein> in the menu
<zus> ive got jack control, jackbeat, jackeq, jackrack...
<holstein> applications - sound and video - jack control
<holstein> start jack control
<kernel_geek> holstein: Netjack ?
<holstein> kernel_geek: just plain old JACK
<zus> ok
<kernel_geek> holstein: oh...
<holstein> we've been talking about getting it running on zus 's box for a while
<kernel_geek> holstein: Whats the issues ?
<zus> kernel_geek,  "Newbie"
<zus> lol
<holstein> zus: go to http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<kernel_geek> ahahh k lolz
<holstein> so we can talk about these screenshots
<holstein> and i know we are looking at the same thing
<zus> opening up now
<holstein> the first screenshot
<holstein> thats what you should see
<holstein> when you launch jack control
<holstein> your going to click 'setup'
<holstein> and you should see the second screenshot
<holstein> zus: do you have a realtime kernel installed?
<zus> i should
<holstein> nah
<holstein> you dont have to
<holstein> try it with the generic one first
<holstein> and get the RT one if you need
<holstein> SO
<zus> i grabbed all the packages from the synaptic
<zus> linux -rt
<holstein> OH
<holstein> ok
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> you can paste that here
<holstein> it shouldnt be much
<zus> but when i boot up i only get a black screen with a flashing _ for a few seconds before the ubuntustudio splash highlights ubu
<holstein> we can sort that out too
<zus> 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 07:54:58 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> OK
<holstein> SO look at the setup window
<holstein> thats the second screenshot on that link
<holstein> on the left, there is a realtime checkbox
<holstein> untick that box
<holstein> if it is ticked
<zus> it was, and done
<holstein> zus: this is your internal soundcard right?
<holstein> that you're using?
<zus> aye. i have no sound or video card installed other than what the motherboard provide
<holstein> SO the also driver should already be selected
<holstein> and that is the one you want
<holstein> AND most other setting should 'just work'
<holstein> there are 2 settings that we 'tweak' a lot
<zus> top right?, under the delete button?
<holstein> zus: yeah, that the driver selection drop-down menu
<holstein> you can click it and look in there
<zus> ok alsa. is already displayed
<holstein> you should see 'firewire' 'OSS' maybe
<holstein> i forget what all is in there
<holstein> BUT, yeah, alsa is what you want
<holstein> SO
<holstein> the setting we mess with are
<holstein> frames/period
<holstein> and periods/uffer
<holstein> and periods/buffer*
<holstein> zus: down in the bottom right
<holstein> you see latency
<zus> latency is at 5.8msec
<holstein> yeah
<zus> frames/period is at 128
<holstein> tweaking the settings above
<holstein> will change that
<holstein> lets set frames/period to 256
<zus> period buffer is greyed out for me
<holstein> zus: interesting
<holstein> does it say 2?
<holstein> zus: what is your samplerate set to?
<zus>  ok changing frames/period,      released periods/buffer
<holstein> that effects the latency too
<zus> latency is now at 11.6msec
<holstein> you probably want 44.1 for sample rate
<holstein> if its not already set to that
<holstein> 441000
<zus> frames/period 256, periods/buffer 2, latency 11.6 sample rate 44100...
<holstein> OK
<holstein> lest go with that for now
<holstein> actually
<holstein> since we dont have a RT kernel
<holstein> lets do frames/period 512
<holstein> whats the latency now?
<zus> latency is 23.2msec
<holstein> OK
<holstein> lest try that then
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> and add yourself to the audio group
<holstein> run sudo adduser YOURUSERNAME audio
<zus> i believe i have done so through the menu
<holstein> OK
<holstein> good
<holstein> SO on the setup window
<holstein> click 'OK'
<holstein> and close that
<zus> how do i double check to see if i am already in the audio group?
<holstein> you can run that command
<holstein> sudo addusuer you audio
<holstein> and it will say 'you are already a member'
<holstein> or nothing if it does it
<zus> one sec, it cant hurt...
<holstein> yeah
<zus> done i was already a member.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> so go back to the main JACK window
<holstein> screenshot 1
<holstein> and hit start
<zus> (for the video group same as well just change audio to video?)
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you'll NEED to do that to get access to firewire devices
<zus> ok start on jack got ya...(ill ask video questions after)
<holstein> you see on that screenshot
<holstein> it says 'running'
<holstein> or 'started'
<holstein> something like that
<holstein> if its not running
<holstein> you'll get errors
<holstein> in a messages window that will pop up
<zus> yeah on the screenshot and on my jack it says "started"
<holstein> sweet
<holstein> SO your running JACK
<holstein> :)
<holstein> SO
<holstein> on the main window
<holstein> theres a button 'connect'
<holstein> click on that
<zus> (only thing different now is there are -- instead of the RT )
<holstein> 8 screenshots down on that page
<holstein> thats what youd should see
<holstein> when you click 'connect'
<holstein> this is where the magic happens
<holstein> theres probably 3 tabs
<holstein> audio MIDI and alsa
<holstein> the audio tab is where you make connections
<holstein> you should see your sound cards physical inputs on the left side
<holstein> and the sound cars outputs on the right
<zus> like hooking up different programs?, hydrogen, gtick?...
<holstein> yup
<holstein> different programs, or physical inputs, or synths
<holstein> whatever JACK can see and use
<holstein> you can connect in here
<zus> so far only system is there left has a red icon and right has a green icon
<holstein> theres a little '+' sign?
<holstein> right?
<holstein> click that to expand that 'section'
<zus> ( like the back of an actuall rack/mixer)  yep there is a toggle "+"
<holstein> you'll see that toggle on programs too
<zus> i got capture _1 an capture_2 on left
<zus> playback _1-8 on right
<holstein> that seems correct :)
<holstein> thats the deal
<holstein> you can launch something like zynaddsubfx
<holstein> or hydrogen
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> and start playing around
<zus> ill do zynaddsubfx.... had a problem with it before
<holstein> it is a problem :/
<holstein> but it will make a sound
<holstein> open it
<holstein> and go back to the connections window
<zus> its open -
<holstein> and you'll see it
<zus> yep.
<holstein> it may have automatically connected
<holstein> if not
<zus> with red lines going to the right
<holstein> find its outs on the left
<holstein> and connect them to the ins on the right
<zus> out_1 and out_2
<holstein> for your sound cards outputs
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> outs on the left
<holstein> to ins on the right
<holstein> *
<zus> playback _1 and playback_2 (has red lines connecting them)
<holstein> then, go back to zyn
<holstein> and in the menu
<holstein> under 'intrument'
<holstein> do 'vitual keyboard'
<holstein> virtual*
<holstein> and you can click on the little keyboard
<holstein> or use your qwerty keyboard
<holstein> and you *should* hear it
<zus> on zyn i see up top
<zus> file instrument Misc
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> instrument
<zus> wiat i see a keyboard though
<holstein> unless you see a keyboard on the screen already
<zus> clicking it works (mouse clicks)
<holstein> yeah, there are 2 modes
<holstein> under 'misc'
<holstein> you can change the user modes
<holstein> BUT that will work for what we are doing
<holstein> do you hear it zus ?
<zus> how do i make it use qwerty? i prefer that over mouse, till i get the M-Audio midi contoller keybord thing?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> change modes
<holstein> under misc
<zus> yeah it seems accurate as well as far as latency
<holstein> to the advanced mode
<holstein> and then open the Vkeyboard under 'instrument'
<zus> mode changed to advanced
<holstein> and after you click on the keyboard
<holstein> you whould be able to use qwerty then
<holstein> zus: you can change to the RT kernel
<holstein> and mess with the settings
<holstein> and get the latency down
<holstein> and that will help with using soft synths
<holstein> BUT
<zus> holstein,  ok qwerty works MUCH better than 3 days ago.
<holstein> there will be a limitation with your onboard sound at some point
<holstein> tweak all you want though
<holstein> SO
<zus> Q:
<holstein> zus: yeah?
<zus> i dont have to "disconnect" zyn everytime i want to add another program?
 * holstein needs to get screenshots up on the wiki somewher
<holstein> e
<holstein> zus: no
<holstein> you dont want to stop and start JACK
<holstein> AND say for example
<holstein> you fire up rakarrack
<holstein> which is a real-time guitar effects processor
<zus> ??? :)
<holstein> and you run zyn through it
<holstein> and you close rakarrack
<holstein> you wont hear zyn anymore
<zus> i think i get that?
<holstein> because it was being routed through rakarrack
<holstein> and rakarrack is gone
<zus> id have to "plug zyn back to jack"
<holstein> you'll get it as you go
<holstein> zus: exactly
<holstein> back into your soundcards outs
<holstein> directly
<zus> like adding another pedal and missing a patch cable
<holstein> yup
<zus> to an existing effects chain.
<holstein> the only limitation is your hardware and imagination really
 * zus feels smart!
<holstein> and some MIDI is limitied i think still
<zus> hardware will be a bit of a problem that and $$$
<holstein> but getting better all the time
<holstein> zus: you can get around most hardware issues
<zus> lmms sounds too nintendo for me sometimes lol
<holstein> and you can slave off to other machines with JACK
<holstein> netJACK or jacktrip
<zus> can i plug in my bass and us "IT" as a controller?
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> you could have a lot of cheesy old p3's running on a network
<holstein> and get some serious work done
<holstein> zus: you can kindof do that
<zus> "in theory" as to my Q on bass as a controller or the netjack/jacktrip?
<holstein> in rakarrack
<holstein> zus: i tried it with my bass
<holstein> and it tracked pretty slowly
<holstein> it worked great for synth pads
<holstein> and there might be a different package that works better for that that im not aware of
<holstein> but bascially, yeah
<zus> sweet i'd much rather use my bass than the qwerty especially for them slow spacey ambient tracks
<holstein> you can trigger MIDI with an anolog instrument
<zus> i can "see" my notes faster on a bass or guitar than on a piano if that makes sense
<holstein> i ask [lsd] any and all MIDI questions
<holstein> even if he doesnt know
<holstein> he knows where to look
<zus> shiny, mouse, qwerty and a possibility to use my bass, poor mans set up.
<holstein> with pro results too
<holstein> if you want to use that RT kernel
<holstein> you can read
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> i like this one better ^^^
<holstein> basically
<holstein> you run sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<holstein> and change GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<holstein> to
<holstein> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<holstein> and GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<zus> add the #
<holstein> to GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
<holstein> and you should see grub
<holstein> and you get to choose the kernel
<holstein> zus: you have to run sudo update-grub
<holstein> after making those changes
<holstein> this doesnt really change much though
<holstein> just turns the timer off
<holstein> and lets you see the menu
 * zus is doing this now 
<holstein> there are other more permanant ways to do it
<holstein> i would suggest starting here
<holstein> zus: when you get the RT kernel running
<holstein> you can check that 'realtime' box
<holstein> and tweak those settings
<zus> this lets me see what options i have at boot
<holstein> the GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<holstein> thats the one that would let you choose one as default
<zus> how do i get the RT kernal? or  at  boot will i just have to "choose" the rt kernel to log in?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> you just arrow down to it
<holstein> and hit enter
<zus> so it should be installed im just not booted into it?
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> if you installed linux-rt
<holstein> that would do it
<holstein> you'll see all your kernels at boot
<holstein> if you made those changes
 * holstein looking at my grub to make sure
<zus> so when booting into the kernel will all that i just did  stay the same or because its a different kerenl then i'd have different settings?
<holstein> zus: nah
<holstein> it should be all the same
<holstein> the trouble would be if one of your devices is supported by the generic kernel
<holstein> and not the RT one
<holstein> but that less likely now-a-days
<zus> ok i changed my gedit .
<holstein> dont forget to run
<holstein> sudo update-grub
<zus> i comment out the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 so its not "part of the file" and change the GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
<holstein> that should do it
<holstein> i had that on this box
<holstein> til today
<holstein> and i changed the GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<holstein> so it would boot something if i leave it alone
<zus> yeah lot of times i boot and grab foods so when i get back im at my password screen... i dont have to sit
<zus> when i dualbooted anyways...
<holstein> you dont have to wait that long to get to grub
<holstein> and then you can come back and log in
<holstein> if you decide the RT one is the one you want
<holstein> we can make it more permanent
<holstein> i usually keep 2 of each on my boxes
<holstein> tat least
<holstein> at least*
<zus> as long as "#" is before a line i can bassically write anything anywhere correct?
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> # just means ignore this
<zus> nice i wanted to write in what i changed for future - but i saved anyways,
<zus> found linux image: /.....2.6.32-23 generic ........./.........2.6.31-11-rt
<zus> holstein,  earlier you mentioned i didnt want to start and stop jack???? (scrolling back)
<holstein> well, you can
<holstein> but once you start it
<holstein> you kinda want to leave it running
<holstein> if you close it
<holstein> sometime you can reconnect the apps
<holstein> and sometimes you have to relaunch them
<zus> i see
<holstein> there are managers
<holstein> i want to say ladish is one?
<zus> i do move round and drag this desktop EVERYWHERE
<Conzeit> Hey all...
<holstein> kxstudio has something like that
<holstein> a jack session manager
<holstein> but i havnet really gotten into it
<holstein> hey Conzeit :)
<zus> whats this kxstudio? ya mentioned it yersterday as well?
<zus> hello Conzeit
<holstein> its falktx's ubuntu based distro
<Conzeit> hey zus.......
<Conzeit> I have a quick question
<Conzeit> I thought ubuntustudio Lucid wasnt ready so I installed regular lucid, can I use the ubuntustudio lucid iso to install it's programs on my regular lucid?
<holstein> he's got a lot of cool stuff in there
<holstein> Conzeit: sure
<holstein> check out
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> Conzeit: and also
<Conzeit> cool, thanks. I have a xp dual boot....that wont get in the way will it?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<zus> lol i did that to, so along with ubuntustudio i have all the memenu and social crap  hahah
<holstein> Conzeit: shouldnt
<holstein> Conzeit: i would
<holstein> got to where ever you install packages from
<Conzeit> heheh
<holstein> synaptic or whatever
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<zus> synaptic packagemanager
<holstein> the 'meta-packages' should be defined there
<Conzeit> thanks guys
<holstein> and you can read about them
<holstein> and decide what you want to install
<holstein> sudo apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<holstein> or the software center
<holstein> you should get the same end result
<zus> Conzeit,  grab the  "linux-rt" (no quotes) it wasnt highlighted when i grabbed my packages for me
<holstein> yeah, you can try the genercic one too though
<holstein> and move tot he real-time one whenever you want
<holstein> Conzeit: are you interested in audio or video?
<holstein> graphics?
<Conzeit> mostly graphics
<holstein> Conzeit: so for you
<holstein> i would read the package explanations
<holstein> the buld of the packages are for audio
<holstein>   bulk*
 * zus has a foot in all three in real life, so the computer made it easier for him to work and chose all three
<Conzeit> I still want to dabble in audio though, so I'll install everything first, and then see what I'm defintively not using and remove that
<Conzeit> but thx
<holstein> Conzeit: :)
<holstein> let us know how it goes
<Conzeit> I will =)
<zus> holstein,  i'd add effects to the instruments then through the 8th screenshot down, in jack?
<holstein> http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
<Conzeit> ah. gotta love open source...I dont think a windows support asshole would say something like that :p
<holstein> cool podshoe for the audio side ^^
<holstein> Conzeit: lol
 * holstein looking zus 
<holstein> zus: yeah
<holstein> thats where you would run something like jackrack
<holstein> and route however you want
<holstein> you can route physical inputs into an effect running in jackrack
<holstein> or rakarrack
<holstein> OR midi synths
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> and run them out to other things
<holstein> or to the output
<holstein> or to ardour ro record it
<holstein>               to*
<zus> now we have  2 mics and a 4 channel radioshack (poor lol) mixer
<holstein> zus: thats a good start
<holstein> do what you can with what you got, i say
<holstein> then you'll find out what gear you really need
<zus> were going to be doing voice overs for some video, so i wanna  learn how to set up at least the mic and 4ch mixer
<zus> holstein,  how much  paitience  you've left, i mean time hahahha
<holstein> im good for now
<holstein> whacha got zus ?
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so you got 1/8 inch input on your sound card probably
<zus> brb i got to grab the mic and 4ch mix
<holstein> and 1/4" outs on the mixer
<zus> yeah its the tiny ones
<holstein> you gotta go back the the radio shack and get a cable
<zus> yep i also have a 1/8 to 1/4 adaptor
<holstein> you want to go from the outputs of the mixer
<holstein> to the input on your soundcard
<holstein> this is going ot be the weak part of your set up
<holstein> you'll probably get a little 'hum' or 'buzz'
<holstein> but still
<holstein> its a good start
<holstein> SO
<holstein> tell me what mixer that is?
<zus> im here un tieing knots
<zus> radio shack 4 chn stereo mixer
<holstein> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102920
<holstein> ??
<zus> one sec, 32-2056 is the No.
<zus> i have to use the mic input on my sound card
<holstein> you might
<holstein> you'll have to just mess around
<holstein> and figure out what works best
<zus> the set is that way...
<holstein> the line-in would be preferable
<zus> lol hmmm
 * zus agrees 
<holstein> you should
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> use the line-out on your mixer
<holstein> into the line-in
<zus> ok, then im set
<holstein> and boost the signal with the radio shack mixer
<holstein> then, it should be stereo
<holstein> which for your purposes just means 2 track
<holstein> so you can record 2 seperate tracks at once if you want
 * holstein gotta make a call
<zus> the line in is a dot with waves  on the sound card yeah?
<zus> ok
<holstein> zus: what sound card?
<holstein> i think they are usually black?
<holstein> pink is mic
<holstein> and green is output
<holstein> maybe
<zus> blue
<holstein> doesnt have to be like that
<holstein> hmmmm
 * zus looks in the back of his machine
<holstein> i would google it just to be sure
<holstein> but i bet thats it
<holstein> OK im back
<zus> its blue
<holstein> i double booked myself friday
<holstein> and had to get a sub
<holstein> its sorted :)
<holstein> OK
<zus> the back has the same as the front  BUT its written line in on the back not the front
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> id go for the back one
<holstein> again, you'll have to just mess around with it
<holstein> and run alsamixer
<holstein> and make sure everything is turned up
<zus> from term?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> but
<holstein> lets just try it first
<holstein> what are the outputs on the mixer?
<holstein> RCA?
<holstein> 1/4 inch?
<zus> rcs red/white (left/right) to 1/8 plug
<holstein> OK
<holstein> that should do it
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> you plug that in
<holstein> and connect the system ins to the outs
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> and you should hear whatever is runing through the mixer
<zus> minc into chn 1 mixer output into line in,...
<holstein> yup
<zus>  i dont see nothing in jack except zyn
<holstein> your in the audio tab ?
<holstein> you dont see what you saw before?
<holstein> 15:55 < zus> i got capture _1 an capture_2 on left
<holstein> 15:56 < zus> playback _1-8 on right
<zus> well pluggin in the mixer changed nothing  is what i mean
<zus> card: HDA  intel chip: Realtek ALC882
<holstein> SO the thing you plugged your mixer into
<holstein> that should be caputer
<holstein> capture*
<holstein> on the left side
<zus> oh wait
<holstein> and the outs are whatever you were plugging zyn into
<zus> + wasnot -
<holstein> the 'playback' ones
<zus> i think i got it
<holstein> :)
<holstein> you hear it?
<zus> system capture_1 and capture_2 are not connected to playback_3 and  playback_4
<holstein> playback 1 and 2
<holstein> should be the ones
<holstein> you were hearding zyn
<holstein> hearing*
<zus> i hear zyn
<holstein> so wherever you plugged zyn
<holstein> thats where you plug capture 1 and 2
<holstein> we know the 'out' is working
<holstein> and located
<holstein> we dont konw about the physcial input yet though
<holstein> SO
<holstein> you have capture 1 routed to playback 1 ?
<holstein> and capture 2 routed to playback 2?
<holstein> and you dont hear the mic?
<zus> what did i have to do in the alsa mixer?
<zus> nope
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> lets look at it
<holstein> run alsa mixer
<holstein> OOPS
<holstein> alsamixer
<zus> line was turned down
<holstein> push F5 too
<holstein> that should show everything
<holstein> did that do it zus ?
<holstein> do you hear anything yet?
<zus> one sec
<zus> i think im only good on playback_1 n 2
<holstein> zus: thats normal
<holstein> could be a surround sound card
<holstein> or something
<holstein> OR alsa coule think its a surround sound card
<holstein> you really just need playback 1 and 2
<holstein> and they seem to be working
<zus> nothing yet i. one sec
<holstein> hmmm
<zus> poop lol this plug isnt good
<zus> sorry
<zus>  brb
<zus> ok i will get this to work lol
<holstein> hey, the hard part is over really
<zus> how do i  then connect more than one item then if i only can use playback_1 and 2_
<holstein> the rest is just experimenting til you get a do-able set-up
<holstein> zus: you just make the connection in JACK
<holstein> in the 'connect' window
<zus> can i route them all to playback_1 and_2?
<holstein> just drage a line between whatever you want to 'plug in'
<holstein> yup
<holstein> you can route as much as your hardware will alow
<holstein> allow*
<zus> ahhh
 * zus thought only one per playback
<zus> that changes everything lol
<holstein> nah
<holstein> you can do whatever you want in there
<holstein> JACK is great
<zus> zyn is back up but this mixer isnt on, i think its this plug.
<holstein> could be
<holstein> you could try it somewhere else to test
<holstein> headphone out of something into ta stereo
<zus> im using headphones now actually
<zus> i used http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4lKpYXmwIA  at some point shell get into making connections by hitting tab. 3:04 into the vid
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i highlight what i want
<holstein> and do ctrlC
<holstein> maybe its alt-C
<holstein> and you might get into patchage
<zus>  /me really wishes he had reason on linux  :)
<holstein> or some of the other JACK gui frontends
<holstein> guitarman really likes patchage
<holstein> zus: heh
<holstein> e
<holstein> you got reason functionality :)
<zus> just realized how that sounded  hahah
<zus> uhh-oh
<zus> i think i may have found a solution
<holstein> cool
<zus> but not working, i went in system prefrences sound and changed to line in and still nothing
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> thats going to be for pulse
<holstein> those settings
<holstein> try the other physical inputs
<holstein> on the computer first
<holstein> then you could go to google with you card and see whats there
<zus> shiny
<zus>  holstein  thank you for getting me through the hard part....
<zus> is there a link on getting ardour configured and working for newbies?
 * zus would like to record open mic nights at this one spot....
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians man
<holstein> thats the best place really
<holstein> it gets easier
<holstein> just fire it up
<holstein> and start asking questions
<holstein> #ardour is great too really
<zus> thanks again mate, this got me going tons
<holstein> i'll talk you through that eoo as some point :)
<holstein> zus: anytime
<zus> eoo?
<holstein> lol
<holstein> too*
<holstein> i'll talk you through that too at some point ***
<zus> well would you look at this!!!
 * holstein is on a new keyboard
<zus> "front line" vol=0
<holstein> and im a mediocre typist anyways ;)
<zus> now flipping wonder
<holstein> zus: where is that though ?
<holstein> is that in alsamixer?
<zus> brb...terminal alsamixer its still open
<zus> i had hit f5 but didnt scroll far enough
<holstein> AH
<holstein> that could be it
<zus> lets hope , cuz then both lines are now open and working ....wonders why the spdif and the 5.1 sound wasnt working  is rooted in here as well?
<holstein> should be
<holstein> but it doenst have to be
<holstein> alsa just had to do what it can
<holstein> with whatever drivers it has
<holstein> and sometimes it works great
<holstein> sometimes, you lose something
<zus> the 5.1 speakers have a 3way plug  that never worked,...even in windows hehe
<zus> i dont knwo where to begin on the terminal alsa mixer lol   what keyboard you get?
<zus> i shouldn't run this through the sound cards mic?
<holstein> you can try it
<holstein> i would try all the inputs
<holstein> til i heard some noise
<holstein> try and identify whats what
<holstein> the labels dont have to be anywhere near right
 * zus jumps up EUREKA!
<holstein> zus: w00t :)
<zus> alsamixer from terminal f5 for all  arrow FAR left to the last 3 empty slots they siaid  mic input source, i arrowed up it came on
<holstein> cool :)
<holstein> they are often mis labled
<zus> one more thing, how do i adjust the volume for the mic so its not louder than the zyn?
<holstein> thats would be near impossible to keep up with and get right
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> zus: zyn has volume
<zus> or aside from the mixer...i mean in the os itself maybe?
<holstein> but there is a mixer for jack
<holstein> pipeman was talking about it
<holstein> i forget what its called
<zus> ya said the gui was more for pulse....
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> you'd want jack-mixer or whatever its called
<holstein> might be a kstudio specific thing though
<holstein> in falktx's PPA
<zus> if i grabbed that ppa it'll change my ubuntustudio set up?
<holstein> some
<holstein> id wait
<holstein> and see what you need
<holstein> you can really jank your install with it
<holstein> and its really meant to run with KDE
<holstein> well, he used KDE to design ksxtudio
<holstein> and some of it is a little fiddly in gnome
<zus> omg this would be friggin shiny!
<zus> i do enjoy KDE much better than gnome..
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> in that case you might want to consider using kxstudio
<zus> i was on ubuntu from karmic till a month before lucid, when i switched to kde.  gnome was simple but it lacked somethings i wanted in an os if i can grab dolphin into gnome i might feel better about my pc
<zus> if i get to where i spin my own distro i'd love to see a decent hybrid
<zus> there somethings one does the other dont and vice versea,  im more after getting it all than "oh my i have kde libs in my gnome" for one i like kden live and ktorrent  lol i used them when i first began using linux/ubuntu
<holstein> i really like LXDE
<holstein> not really filling that inbetween niche market though
<zus> LXDE?
<holstein> http://lxde.org/
<holstein> theres a lubuntu
<holstein> unofficial AFAIK
<zus> i have my mixer at 8 on the slider got it down to 4 so its an even balance between hearing myself and the me in the headphones....at this point i no longer need alsa open in terminal right?
<zus> as far as my os goes, im going to say im pretty bloated....
<zus> my root is on a 40 hdd, dont know how much i used, but i got a lot of stuffs.
<holstein> yeah, you can just run alsamixer as-needed
<zus> i was playing around here and  on the capture i raised it and i heard me even louder and clearer... should that go up as well or leave the capture to 0
<zus> i think i understand this mixer , the capture is for the input source.... thats how i can lower the slider on the mixer by raising that.
<holstein> you really just have to play around with them
<zus> nvm lol if you touch the desk the vibration gets picked up,.. (
<zus> thanks man i appritiate all the help
<holstein> thers going to be a point when you'll get distortion
<holstein> you might be able to tweak then input settings and get it cleaner
<zus> seems at this point its up to me  to play "soundman"
<holstein> yeah
<zus> i dont want to blow my speakers
<holstein> and just get used to your gear
<zus> my broteher uses this mixer and mic in his laptop and now has terrible feedback when just trying to use youtube
<holstein> is that in windows?
<zus> aye
<holstein> you can go to the mixer and tunr off the monitoring
<holstein> its feeding back on itself
<holstein> if its xp
<holstein> theres a recording mixer
<holstein> and playback mixer
<zus> im the ony linux in the network...in my town as far as i know
<holstein> and you should be able to mute it in the playback side
<zus> its win7
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> its similar in there
<holstein> but i forget the lingo
<zus> i guess i can deal with the mixer on 8
<zus> one sec
<zus> he said he got it fixed, lol
<zus> i should b good with this mic set up beyond ubuntustudio then? i mean maybe for skype calls our audio voice overs for screencasts?
<holstein> zus: in theory
<holstein> you dont want to be doing that with JACK though
<holstein> totally do-able though
<zus> thats what i mean
<zus> thanks,..
<conzeit> hi again =o I was here a little while ago, asking wether I could upgrade from vanilla lucid to studio lucid...now I did =)
<zus> conzeit,  you got it all done?
<conzeit> I think I did...I mean I just left terminal running and now terminal is showing me a "package configuration" dialog that configures jackd
<conzeit> I'm trying to ok it but dont know how...I just migrated from XP :p
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-14
<zus> welcome then im not too far ahead of you, only been using linux for 6 months
<conzeit> heh...feels good tho, if a little confusing :p
<zus> ya might wanna ask holstein  where the logs are for the channel, he just helpped me set up JACK you can read them and get going
<conzeit> it's ok to just close that jackd config dialogue? I do have a tutorial on how to configure that
<conzeit> oh ok
<holstein> yeah conzeit you can close it
<holstein> and you should be able to change that setting later if needed
<conzeit> ok thx
<holstein> AFAIK your just asked if you want jackd to be running RT out of the box
<holstein> i forget all the questions
<holstein> read them all though
<conzeit> yeah, I just didnt know wether jackd was something indespensable o.o
<holstein> theres a couple of those questions that if you answer wrong, you dont get to boot in anymore
<holstein> easily that is
<holstein> conzeit: jackd is the JACK audio connection kit that zus and i have been setting up on his box
 * zus wihispers to holstein  i cant get freebirth to open now.... what am i doing wrong  
<zus> :0
<holstein> hmm
<conzeit> ok
<holstein> freebirth could be broken in there
 * holstein looking
<conzeit> wow, that about not being able to boot is scary! but I'm using the guide that I was given here, so I'm ok right?
<holstein> should be
<holstein> dont worry about it
<holstein> i always say, your not doing it right ti you hose your box and have to re-install ;)
<holstein> the question about GRUB
<holstein> thats the one
<holstein> i think you have to say 'keep the locally installed file'
<zus> i seen freebirth opened once,  then had messed with jack and it worked but when i messed with jack,... was before today
<holstein> should be the default choice now
<conzeit> ok so I opened this sudo gedit /etc/security/limits.conf
<holstein> conzeit: yeah, you might not need to worry about that either
<holstein> yet
<holstein> i would mess around
<holstein> and tweak as needed
<conzeit> now, it tells me to add 3 commands that start with @....all of what I see in that conf file starts with #...do I paste it with # and then @ or just leave it alone?
<holstein> conzeit: totally not going to hurt anything though
 * holstein looking
<holstein> conzeit: you can just add them at the bottom
<holstein> anything with a # is ignored
<zus> i think its the adding username to audio/video group
<conzeit> ok, I thought so =) just wanted to make sure
<holstein> so you can put them after #end of file even
<holstein> so you know what youve edited
<holstein> conzeit: pretty sure you have to log out and back on for those chagnes to take effect
<conzeit> oh ok
<holstein> zus: im looking around
<holstein> freebirth doesnt 'just work' for me with JACK either
<holstein> you know
<holstein> i think its just not set up to work with JACK anymore
<holstein> because it was crashy
<holstein> not sure though
<conzeit> k I'm supposed to be done now so I'ma reboot thx for the help guys =)
<holstein> conzeit: anytime
<zus> yeah   freebirth was wired for me  too that one time
<holstein> alright
<holstein> i gotta run eat
<holstein> i asked over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> if you want to keep an eye over there
<holstein> laterx
<zus> holstein,  thanks again
 * Conzeit facepalms
 * zus blinks
<Conzeit> just rebooted and it looks just like before I tried to install studio! I dont see the new apps at all
<zus> in synaptic package manager
<zus> type in
<zus> ubuntustudio at somepoint itll show you all the studio stuffs
<Conzeit> ok...
<Conzeit> but that stuff I just did from the guide...it really just didnt work at all?
<zus> behind the scenes it did im sure
<Conzeit> so are the apps somewhere in my pc they just dont show up in applications menu?
<holstein> strange
<zus> holstein,  turning off jack hit stop and then quit? i will mesaground with more later on
<holstein> zus: exactly
<holstein> you want to hit stop first
<holstein> then close it
<zus> disconnect the apps?
<holstein> you dont have to
<holstein> but that will happen anyways
<zus> cool thanks a milli haha
<holstein> :)
<Conzeit> holstein, zus....I used synaptic and everything worked fine, thanks for the help!
<zus> Conzeit,  yay!
<Conzeit> =)
<zus> Conzeit,  its a world of difference yeah?
<siretart> hey there
<siretart> a few days (week) ago we've started a jack transition in debian that is a bit complicated
<siretart> for squeeze, we want to ship both jackd1 and jackd2
<siretart> is this something ubuntustudio would want as to do as well?
<siretart> and is there a more appropriate place to discuss this than this irc channel?
<siretart> I mean, I could of course upload both jackd1 and jackd2 to maverick, but both should be promoted to main, or big mess[tm] will happen
<holstein> hey siretart
<holstein> let me suggest a couple channels
<holstein> #ubuntustudio-devel and #kxstudio
<holstein> the mailing list for ubuntustudio is really the best way to get intouch with the dev AFAIK
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Studio-devel
<tucemiux> holstein, youre going to attend the HOPE conference this weekend?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> i got work
<tucemiux> yeah, that's what i figured
<holstein> i got gigs all weekend
<holstein> gotta drive all over the place :/
<tucemiux> i suppose I could be the channel's rep then
<holstein> are you going?
<tucemiux> im seriously thinking about going on saturday, do you know if the ticket is for all 3 days or just for one day?
 * holstein totally clueless
<tucemiux> the guy from wikileaks is going to be there on saturday so it's going to get really interesting plus they got a show at 11:30? its going to sound like a blast and I can probably take my laptop to play with
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-15
<holstein> go for it
<ScottL> siretart, you probably need to talk to TheMuso about jack1 and jack2 in ubuntu
<TheMuso> siretart: Plan is to promote jackd2 and jackd-defaults to main, and demote jack-audio-connection-kit to universe. I'm happy to head that effort. Jackd2 and jack-defaults are in the NEW queue, as they have been synced to maverick.
<siretart> TheMuso: the thing is, at least in debian, all applications are going to be compiled against jack1
<siretart> TheMuso: at least in debian
<siretart> TheMuso: so it might make sense to promote at least the source, libjack-dev and libjack0 to main
<TheMuso> siretart: The source of which package?
<siretart> unless you want in ubuntu to compile everything against libjack from jackd2, which would mean you'd have to adjust the packages and shlibs
<siretart> TheMuso: j-a-c-k
<siretart> the provider of jackd1
<TheMuso> siretart: right, so jack-audio-connection-kit
<TheMuso> So, we lave j-a-k in main, demote all but the binaries you suggested, and promote jackd2 and jackd-defaults
<TheMuso> gah typing
<siretart> if you want minimal divergence from debian, I'd suggest to a) keep all of jackd-defaults and jackd2 in main, b) have libjack-dev and libjack0 from j-a-c-k in main and the rest of j-a-c-k in universe. yes
<siretart> another option would be to compile every package against jackd2, but this is something we revert from in debian right now
<TheMuso> No, makes more sense to build all against jack1.
<TheMuso> I'll get the MIRs written later today, and file the necessary bugs.
<siretart> ah, excellent thanks!
<siretart> are you aware of any ubuntu local changes? or are all packages plain syncs?
<TheMuso> Only change is no kelt support when in main.
<TheMuso> so jackd2 will nee to be changed to take care of that, once its in maverick proper.
<TheMuso> s/kelt/celt/
<siretart> well, if you want I could arrange you git commit access to the pkg-multimedia team, so that you can the ubuntu diffs there
<TheMuso> Actually, that might e a good idea. I'll send a formal request to the pkg-multimedia-list.
<TheMuso> As I do read it.
<siretart> allright!
<siretart> :-)
<HPLovequest> I need help making Midi work
<HPLovequest> At worst nothing comes out. At best I get fuzz like a broken moog
<its-me-again> HPLovequesthi from linuxmint-help
<its-me-again> HPLovequest hi from linuxmint-help
<HPLovequest> hi
<its-me-again> they wikk hekp you here ok
<HPLovequest> thanks
<its-me-again> *will
<its-me-again> i cant
<HPLovequest> If I were Mark Mothersbaugh this would be a fantastic development
<its-me-again> y
<HPLovequest> Devo, weird sounds
<HPLovequest> I can get some of the weird synth stuff to work but it makes the soundfonts come out all wonky
<its-me-again> just ask and wait this channel is not that monitered
<HPLovequest> thanks
<its-me-again> could be your midi kboard
<its-me-again> not compatable with appliction
<its-me-again> i dont know so am leaving
<holstein> hello HPLovequest
<holstein> you using JACK?
<HPLovequest> Qsynth. Can't make jack work good right
<holstein> JACK is what you need
<HPLovequest> ok
<holstein> and maybe a realtime kernel
<holstein> if the latency is not low enough
<HPLovequest> I'll gove jack another try
<holstein> HPLovequest: try starting 'jack control'
<holstein> and click on 'setup'
<holstein> and lets talk about the settings
<HPLovequest> when I try to open up the jack control frontend I get this http://pastebin.com/dJW6eqPm
<holstein> HPLovequest: yeah
<holstein> dont start it yet
<holstein> just launch jack control
<HPLovequest> that's all I did
<holstein> and click on 'setup'
<holstein> look at http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
 * zus smiles
<HPLovequest> ok
<holstein> 5th screenshot down
<holstein> make sure over in the misc tab
<HPLovequest> Misc options?
<HPLovequest> righto
<holstein> that start automatically is not checked
<holstein> zus: :)
<HPLovequest> ok
<holstein> was it checked?
<HPLovequest> it was
<HPLovequest> it is now not
<holstein> OK
<holstein> go back to the settings tab
<holstein> thats screenshot2
<HPLovequest> righto
<holstein> HPLovequest: what sound device is this?
<holstein> you internal soundcard?
<holstein> your*
<HPLovequest> how do I check that?
<HPLovequest> I did it earlier but plum forgot
<HPLovequest> in terminal
<holstein> well, what are you wanting to use?
<holstein> a USZB deivce?
<holstein> USZB*
<HPLovequest> just the internal soundcard
<holstein> dammit
<holstein> USB*
<holstein> HPLovequest: OK
<holstein> so alsa driver is what you want
<HPLovequest> yes
<holstein> and should be selected already
<holstein> in the terminal
<holstein> run uname -a
<holstein> and give me that here
<HPLovequest> Linux drshoggoth-desktop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so in the setup
<holstein> on the left side
<holstein> there is a realtime checkbox
<HPLovequest> it is checked
<holstein> UNcheck that if it is checked
<zus> holstein,  btw not to intereupt,.. i now have an ooption on boot up for my rt kernel...
<holstein> zus: COOL
<holstein> zus: you getting better latency you think?
<HPLovequest> it was unchecked at first but I checked it in accordance with the proph...screenshot, but I unchecked it again
<holstein> HPLovequest: in the terminal
<holstein> run
<HPLovequest> I also have unlock memory checked, should that be checked or not?
<zus> never tried it im still working on getting wine to not be such a pain n my arse
<holstein> sudo adduser YOURUSERNAME audio
<zus> the wine people aint helping  either..
<HPLovequest> ok
<holstein> HPLovequest: UNcheck unlock memory too
<HPLovequest> ok
<holstein> we'll try to get the settings right for your setup
<holstein> HPLovequest: did you run that addusers command?
<HPLovequest> yessir
<holstein> did it say you were already in that group?
<HPLovequest> No it did not
<holstein> hmmm
<HPLovequest> it added me though
<holstein> HPLovequest: are you on that machine now?
<HPLovequest> Never had any audio trouble except with midi
<HPLovequest> yes I am
<holstein> can you log out easily and back on?
<HPLovequest> yes
<HPLovequest> I'm the only user on it
<holstein> do that
<HPLovequest> ok
<HPLovequest> brb
 * holstein not really sure if you have to log out or not with group changes
<zus> holstein,  ping me when you get to where you can change latency please?
<holstein> i should double check that next time it come up
<holstein> zus: just tweak those settings really
<holstein> you should be able to check that realtime box too
<zus> only when i log into the RT kernel though?
<holstein> and try like 256 frames/period
<holstein> and 2 periods/buffers
<holstein> zus: yeah
<HPLovequest> okeedoke
<holstein> you can save differnet 'presets' though
<zus> :) ty holstein
<holstein> HPLovequest: OK
<holstein> so get back to jack control
<holstein> and back to setup
<HPLovequest> ok
<holstein> inthe middle there
<holstein> you probably want 44.1
<holstein> samplerate
<holstein> 441000
<HPLovequest> it's set to that
<holstein> there are 2 things that we tweak
<HPLovequest> btw, it does not have a midi driver selected
<holstein> the frames/period and periods/buffer
<holstein> HPLovequest: should be cool
<HPLovequest> ok
<holstein> will get to that :)
<holstein> down in the bottom right
<holstein> what does it say for 'latency'
<holstein> right now?
<HPLovequest> frames/period is 1024, periods/buffer says 2, latency says46.4msec
<holstein> OK
<holstein> that should do
<holstein> HPLovequest: you can tweak that frames/period setting
<holstein> later
<holstein> to lower your latency
<HPLovequest> ok
<holstein> HPLovequest: you know what we're talking about with latency?
<HPLovequest> Kind of generally
<holstein> like when you push a key on the keyboard
<HPLovequest> how long it takes to generate the sound after I trigger it
<holstein> right now it will take 46.4ms to hear the sound
<holstein> pretty much
<holstein> HPLovequest: yeah
<holstein> SO
<holstein> click OK
<holstein> and go back the the main window
<holstein> http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<holstein> screenshot 1
<holstein> and hit start
<HPLovequest> no error messages this time
<holstein> w00t
<holstein> good news
<holstein> SO your running JACK then
<holstein> HPLovequest: what MIDI device?
<holstein> USB midi keyboard?
<HPLovequest> just the normal keyboard right now
<holstein> OK
<holstein> SO
<holstein> in the main window
<holstein> click 'connect'
<holstein> you'll have a window come up
<holstein> 8th screenshot down @ that link
<HPLovequest> mkay
<holstein> you should be lookin gat the 'audio' tab
<holstein> i think there are audio alsa and midi tabs
<holstein> look in hte audio tab right now
<HPLovequest> ok
<holstein> you should see one thing on the left and one on the right
<holstein> both with little '+' signs
<HPLovequest> yep
<holstein> click the plus signs to expand
<holstein> on the left
<HPLovequest> capture_1 and capture_2
<holstein> those are the physical inputs on your soundcard
<holstein> and on the right are the outs
<holstein> SO
<holstein> when you lauch qsynth
<holstein> and create a synth
<holstein> you'll seee it show up here
<HPLovequest> same with lmms?
<holstein> and you can route it to the soundcards output
<HPLovequest> o i c
<holstein> and under the alsa tab or the midi tab
<holstein> thats where the midi connections happen
<holstein> HPLovequest: should be the same with lmms
<holstein> last time i looked at LMMS it did not like JACK
<HPLovequest> that's what i read
<holstein> HPLovequest: SO
<holstein> if you want
<holstein> you can install a realtime kernel
<holstein> and maybe get your latency down more
<holstein> you can tweak and test
<HPLovequest> does the latency cause the horrific buzzing sound?
<holstein> BUT most of your sound issues should be taken care of
<holstein> HPLovequest: i hope so
<HPLovequest> apreesh
<HPLovequest> lemme try playing a midi file real quick to test
<holstein> HPLovequest: im off for the nite probably
<holstein> but let me know if you need a hand
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians too if its too quiet in here :)
<holstein> OH
<holstein> HPLovequest: http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
<holstein> here are some great midi tutorials a friend put together
<HPLovequest> thank you much
<HPLovequest> you're a gentleman and a scholar
<holstein> his nick is [lsd] or in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> HPLovequest: :)
<holstein> anytime
<holstein> laterx
<rage2> is it just me, or is the "Add/Remove Programs" equivalent not in the newest ubuntu studio?
<Conzeit_> hey all...I have a question...I normally wouldnt ask (juts migrated to ubuntu) but I'm blown away by the way you update things in linux
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> whats up?
<Conzeit_> I installed a 32x version of lucid by accident, is it possible to make it 64x without reinstalling?
<holstein> you mean 32bit?
<Conzeit_> yeah
<holstein> i wouldnt lose any sleep over it
<Conzeit_> not worth it?
<holstein> there are still some issues with 64bit
<holstein> and its arguably worth it
<holstein> i dont have any 64bit chips
<holstein> but when i build my next box
<Conzeit_> oh great
<holstein> it'll be 64bit
<holstein> and i'll run 32bit on it
<Conzeit_> oh I didnt notice it was you again holstein =)
<holstein> :)
<Conzeit_> good to see you again
<holstein> likewise
<holstein> Conzeit_: do you need flash?
<Conzeit_> well yeah, I was wondering because some adobe programs wont run in windows if it's not 64 bit, so I thought the same may happen in Linux
<holstein> in a web browser?
<Conzeit_> well...yes
<holstein> that could be the deal breaker for you
<holstein> i dont care about flash on my studio box
<Conzeit_> really?
<holstein> personally
<Conzeit_> I see
<Conzeit_> I did run flash tho :p
<Conzeit_> in 32
<holstein> Conzeit_: yeah
<holstein> its 64bit thats got no flash
<holstein> or sketchy flash support
<holstein> at best
<Conzeit_> oooooooh
<Conzeit_> ok
<Conzeit_> funny
<Conzeit_> that's weird
<holstein> im going to run 32bit until somebody says things are just crazy amazing over in 64bit
<Conzeit_> adobe is the reason I'm looking for a 64bit xp install....and it's the reason to stay 32 in ubuntu :p
<holstein> Conzeit_: do you have over 4gb of ram?
<holstein> thats a good reason to run 64bit linux
<holstein> support of more than 4gb of ram
<Conzeit_> nope
<Conzeit_> haha
<holstein> but if the motherboard supports it
<holstein> you can run a PAE kernel
<holstein> in a 32bit OS
<holstein> and access all your ram
<holstein> im told*
<Conzeit_> I see
<Conzeit_> cool
<Conzeit_> that's good to know
<Conzeit_> when I need more ram
<holstein> yeah, if i were you, id just sit on 32bit like an egg :)
<Conzeit_> =D
<Conzeit_> thanks again holstein =)
<holstein> but to answer your question
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> you have to reinstall to migrate to 64bit
<Conzeit_> bummer
<Conzeit_> but...not my problem, right? ;p
<holstein> exactly
<Conzeit_> ah....good to know, cya later holstein..and thanks =)
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-16
<rebirth> can someone help me? i'm having major issues with sound after i updated to 10.04
<keantoken> Hey guys. Do I need to go somewhere else for support?
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-17
<rizzle> whats up
<rizzle> trying to get studio working right, driving me nuts
<rizzle> hi kbn
<doctormo> Hey guys
<rizzle> sup
<doctormo> I noticed that in the ubuntu studio logo I had, there was a whole pile of unused defs (3600 of them) causing 800KB of bloat of svgs made with it. I want to check and make sure it's not an upstream problem too.
<rebirth> how can i tell if i have puredata extended version, and if i don't how do i install it?
<ubuverify> how do i verify ubuntustudio is properly installed?
<Pablo> ubuverify: why do you think it could be not properly installed?
<ubuverify> i don't have an "RT" listed in grub...windows black out...
<Pablo> Have you installed ubuntustudio trough the metapackages, from normal ubuntu?
<ubuverify> from normal 10.4 using console commands listed on the site..
<Pablo> OK
<Pablo> please open a terminal
<ubuverify> k
<Pablo> ls /boot | grep linuz
<Pablo> Is there the rt?
<Pablo> 2.6.31.10-rt, I think
<ubuverify> vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic vmlinuz-2.6.32-23-generic
<ubuverify> how the heck did i get that ^^
<Pablo> You have two linux versions installed
<Pablo> both are generic ones
<ubuverify> ew..
<ubuverify> that would cause some issues, excessive cpu use...
<Pablo> Well, linux-rt is not compulsory to work with audio apps, but it could be convenient
<ubuverify> how do i correct this without formatting and re-installing?
<Pablo> you don't have to do that
<Pablo> wait
<ubuverify> i do want a real time kernal.. it was much faster and multi tasking was seamless
<Pablo> if you want to try ubuntu with the rt kernel, just install it with
<Pablo> sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<Pablo> you should see this as a grub option when at boot
<ubuverify> why didnt it do that when i tried to install ubuntustudio over 10.4?
<Pablo> because, afaik, linux-rt is out of the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage
<ubuverify> =/ it wasnt like that when i first tried ubuntustudio...
<Pablo> devs will know better the reason why they left it out
<Pablo> you are right
<ubuverify> oh well..let me try this aptget
<Pablo> in lucid is out. In karmic was in, IIRC
<Pablo> but that apt-get is ALL you need
<Pablo> and probably, once installed, just in case do a
<Pablo> sudo update-grub
<ubuverify> kk
<ubuverify> yup that did it, i should be able to boot the rt module now
<ubuverify> lol i think it may be trying to make 8.04 an rt as well??
<ubuverify> i'ma reboot and see what happend xD
<ubuverify> ty
<Pablo> hi
<ubuverify> xD
<Pablo> :D
<ubuverify> yes much better
<ubuverify> now i'm trying to figure out why i am having connection issues..
<Pablo> wired or wireless?
<Traveler6> i reset my conection..just noticed the dns servers weren't updated...
<Pablo> cool
<ubuverify> let me see if i still have issues
<Pablo> connection issues are not my strong point anyway. I can't be of much help here
<ubuverify> aw..
<ubuverify> =/ well upload is still hanging...
<ubuverify> i've been trying to update a pc from 8.04 to 10.4 it seems to be frozen...and is connected to the internet thruough this pc...could that cause issues?
<ubuverify> and ty pablo for your help.. i've been googling the crap out of that rt kernal fix..
<Pablo> you are welcome!
<hugo> hi
<hugo> im going to try out ubuntu studio
<hugo> :)
<hugo> ive been using arch linux for quite some time, but i cannot run VST's in it
<hugo> is it possible to run VST's with ubuntu studio ?
<ScottL> hugo, you can compile ardour to use vst's but i've heard it is crashy
<ScottL> there are other applications that can compile as hosts to vst (faust or something like that) which require wine as well
<ScottL> i'm not an expert with vst's though
<hugo> hmm
<hugo> i mostly use renoise
<hugo> but renoise requires the steinberg sdk
<hugo> which i cannot install in arch linux :/
<holstein> hugo: check out http://www.linuxdsp.co.uk/
<ScottL> you might try #opensourcemusicians and ask there, metric tronnes of knowledgeable and experienced people there
<holstein> the JACK versions are free
<hugo> allright :)
<ScottL> speaking of OSM, here is holstein :)
<ScottL> cheers mate
<holstein> personally i dont miss any of my old favorite VST's
<holstein> but i dont need instruments
<holstein> just effects
<holstein> ScottL: :)
<hugo> hmm
<hugo> yes, i could also do that
<hugo> record everything i need
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
<holstein> if your into MIDI more
<holstein> these are some nice tutorials done by [lsd] over at #opensourcemuscians
<ScottL> hugo, just so you know, holstein is one of the guys i thought could help you on #opensourcemusicians
<hugo> :D
<ScottL> ace, that one
 * holstein stands on the shoulders of giants
<ScottL> hugo, i've also heard about running reaper under wine to use VST's
<hugo> hmm
<hugo> reaper i dont know
<hugo> ok, so ill stand on the shoulders of holstein and refrain myself from installing windows
<holstein> from what i read, it really depends on the VST's
<holstein> and what they need
<holstein> i know it sucks learning new softwareb
<holstein> but i would suggest looking for FOSS replacements
<hugo> hmm
<hugo> what do you recomend to record ?
<holstein> audio?
<hugo> i have a bad microphone and a beringer table
<hugo> software
<hugo> im using audacity
<holstein> yeah, audio or MIDI sequencing?
<hugo> audio
<holstein> audio
<hugo> sorry
<holstein> ardour is the deal
<hugo> ah, allright
<holstein> i call audacity a 'gateway drug' though
<hugo> :D
<hugo> gateway drug ?
<holstein> if its working for you
<holstein> use it
<holstein> when you need more
<holstein> then you can move on to ardour
<holstein> hugo: have you checked out JACK?
<hugo> yes, but i dont understand it much
<holstein> http://jackaudio.org/
<holstein> OK
<holstein> hugo: thats where i would suggest starting
<holstein> getting JACK up and running
<hugo> allright
<ScottL> traverso is also in the repositories
<ScottL> i think of traverso as a bridge between audacity and ardour (alhtough closer to audacity)
<hugo> maybe i dont have to switch to ubuntustudio and keep arch installed if i manage to install it right
<holstein> ScottL: true
<holstein> more features, but not overkill on a newb
<holstein> ardour is quite amazing
<holstein> but has a learning curve for sure
 * holstein checked out the renoise demo
<holstein> that looks nice too
<hugo> allright :)
<holstein> you should be able to get JACK running with whatever distro
<holstein> then things will get easier
<Pablo> no me entra tu archivo
 * holstein is running out he door now
<Pablo> Oops! sorry
<holstein> hugo: i'll help you get JACK running sometime though
<hugo> :)
<hugo> im reading some docs on the web
<hugo> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pro_Audio
<hugo> these
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> you can try just starting JACK
<holstein> if your in ubuntu
<holstein> hugo: are you still in arch?
<hugo> yes
<hugo> im about to download ubuntustudio
<holstein> sure
<holstein> either way, you need to install jackd
<holstein> and its dependancies
<holstein> its easier in ubuntu or ubuntustudio
<holstein> i find
<holstein> but stuzz could help you in arch
<hugo> great :)
<holstein> glancing over that guide
<holstein> it should do the trick
<holstein> anyways
 * holstein BBL
<hugo> :) thanks
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-11
<zerwas> Hi
<zerwas> i've just bought a masterkeyboard. can anybody tell me what the best application to test it with jack would be?
<AutoStatic> Hello zerwas, I'd say a softsynth like Yoshimi, amSynth or PHASEX
<zerwas> sorry, i'm back
<zerwas> ok, how do i connect the USB-MIDI cable? i put USB in the computer and on the other side there is a MIDI IN and MIDI OUT cable …
<zerwas> does the MIDI OUT cable need to be plugged in to the keyboard?
<AutoStatic> MIDI OUT of master keyboard into MIDI IN of cable
<zerwas> aaah, ok
<AutoStatic> Then start JACK and the softwaynth you want to try and connect it together
<AutoStatic> softsynth
<AutoStatic> In the ALSA tab of QjackCtl your USB-MIDI cable should be there
<AutoStatic> Connect the one in the Readbale Clients/Output Ports pane to the softsynth port in the Writable Clients/Input Ports pane
<AutoStatic> Readable
<zerwas> okay
<zerwas> Done.
<AutoStatic> Which softsynth are you using?
<zerwas> amsynth
<AutoStatic> Ok, cool
<zerwas> just like you suggested
<zerwas> but it stays silent when i press a key.
<AutoStatic> Make sure amSynth's auio outputs are connected too in the Audio tab
<zerwas> okay, done
<zerwas> still just silence :o
<AutoStatic> :( gotta go unfortunately
<zerwas> but when i press a key on the keyboard, the "IN" LED on the USB-MIDI-adapter blinks
<zerwas> oh noez ☹
<zerwas> will you be back today?
<AutoStatic> No don't think so
<zerwas> too bad. but thank you VERY much for your help so far
<AutoStatic> Maybe this might help: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBEzMC35gt8
<AutoStatic> NP
<zerwas> Thanks, i wil have a look at your video ☻
<torpor> hello ubuntustudio'ers.
<torpor> i just upgraded my old ubuntu studio machine from 9.04 to 10.04.  now i don't have a realtime kernel.  how do i get it back?
<torpor> never mind i'll use abogani's ppa .. ;)
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-12
<eli_> how do i reduce the fuzz from my internal mic?
<eli_> anyone here?
<holstein> eli_: you can maybe EQ afterwards
<holstein> if you're using JACK, you could use something to put an EQ on in realtime
<holstein> otherwise, you'd just need to look into your environment
<eli_> elaborate? i haven't found an eq
<holstein> eli_: well, you wont find a button labeled 'EQ'
<eli_> i would use my good mic, but i get beeps in play back :(
<holstein> but theres a bunch of ways to add EQ
<eli_> i'm using alsa
<holstein> then, you'd just want to do it in post then
<eli_> i'm an amatuer btw
<holstein> in audacity or whatever
<eli_> i recording with my webcma
<eli_> webcam
<eli_> video
<holstein> cool
<holstein> its really challenging to get rid of that hiss, and not lose some signal
<holstein> but, try with some EQ
<eli_> how can i have eq in a webcam program ? -_ -
<holstein> depends on what you are using
<holstein> i would probably find or export the audio track
<eli_> what to use
<holstein> import or open it in an audio editor
<holstein> like audacity
<holstein> apply the EQ and whatever else you want/need
<eli_> i cant run both simultaneously
<holstein> and then put it back in the video
<eli_> the time will be off
<holstein> eli_: shouldnt
<holstein> if you dont change the time
<eli_> teach me?
<holstein> you keep it the same size and duration
<holstein> all you are going to do is EQ
<eli_> how to take sound from a vid, fix it, and put it back -__ --
<holstein> eli_: i seem to remember seeing EQ for audio in kdenlive though
<eli_> kdenlive?
<eli_> wuts dat?
<holstein> eli_: im not sure what you are using, but you'll have an audio track somewhere
<holstein> OR the ability to export it
<eli_> it outputs mkv
<holstein> eli_: then, you might need to export
<holstein> eli_: let me just say, this is *not* trivial
<eli_> ok
<holstein> there are guys that charge $120 US per hour to do what you are trying to do
<eli_> what gui can i use
<holstein> that being said
<holstein> you can improve your results
<holstein> BUT, you'll need to look up whatever program you are recording with
<holstein> and see how to export  the audio
<eli_> they can bite the big one, i know a lot of them as close friends
<holstein> OR open the video in a more robust editor like kdenlive or openshot
<eli_> :)
<eli_> ok
<eli_> is kde better than gnome?
<holstein> better?
<eli_> yes
<holstein> neither is better
<holstein> its a choice
<eli_> a lot of k programs are nice
<holstein> i dont like KDE, but its really great
<holstein> i think it looks slick
<holstein> i just cant find anything, and i go back to gnome
<eli_> open shot doesn't record video
<holstein> eli_: you already recorded it right?
<eli_> yes
<holstein> then, you'll just edit with something like openshot
<holstein> OR, edit just the audio in something like audacity
<eli_> how do i separate the audio?
<holstein> eli_: i dont use openshot, but in kdenlive, and the *very* limited audio i have done, its easy to *export* the audio
<holstein> thats the term
<holstein> you can ask over in #opensourcemusicians too
<holstein> lots of video and audio guys over there
<holstein> i do very little video
<eli_> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-15
<Some_Person> I have captured some old videos from my Hi8 camcorder to my computer. What video codec/bitrate would be best for storing them?
<Some_Person> Also, when I export in Openshot, it seems to add a black border to my video
<Some_Person> as if it's compensating for overscan :-(
<astraljava> Sorry, no experience on fiddling with videos... :-/
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-16
<dahlberg> hello. i have ubuntu 11.04 studio installed , installed VLC from software center. playback is flickering and sound is strange at times. message window gives "signals error: signal 17 overriden (0x7febfc9c4450signals error:  /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4(?)[(nil)]"  dont know whats wrong here
<dahlberg> if you guys have a better suggestion for video playback im all ears ;)
<astraljava> Seems to be a tricky one. Been reported somewhat, but no real solutions. :-/
<holstein> dahlberg: hey
<holstein> are you up to date with package upgrades?
<dahlberg> holstein: sorry i was out busking ;) im pdating now ;)
<dahlberg> *updating
<holstein> i would say, upgrade, and check again
<holstein> then, try and determine if its VLC or something in the back end
<holstein> try a few other players and see
<holstein> VLC was my go-to media player for a long time, but i had some video playback issues not too long ago on a box, and i started looking else where
<dahlberg> updated. still same issue. tryed with gnome Mplayer aswell.. this realy buggs me now ;)
<dahlberg> im using ATI drivers. btw
<holstein> dahlberg: thats when i had the issue
<holstein> and actually, i ended up switching cards for some other reason
<dahlberg> uninstalling the ATI drivers. just tosee if that makes a difference
<astraljava> Come to think of it, Ubuntu's been around for almost 7 years now. ATi/AMD drivers are still as bad as they were, in some cases even worse.
<holstein> yeah, what do you do :/
<astraljava> Stop buying their hardware, that's what. :)
<astraljava> Personally, I've never bought a new ATi card.
<holstein> vote with your wallet
<astraljava> Granted, during the time it mattered, I've only bought one card, but that was an nVidia. All the others are either 2nd-hand (mostly free) or company-delivered.
<astraljava> Damnit, Mike, you should get into metal. You're so fun to talk to, we need a mutual music genre. :D
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i dont hate metal
<astraljava> I know, but it's not your 'thing'.
<holstein> i just dont really take the time to branch out much
<holstein> i should
<astraljava> I agree. Once in a while, I stumble onto completely different genres.
<astraljava> Oh, did you know, I've gotten a classical training? Started with the cello at the age of 6, brought the piano along at 10, but then started to get into the guitar at 12.
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-09
<omglinuxbeetz> yayyyy
<omglinuxbeetz> my mini portable open source dream has finally come true
<omglinuxbeetz> open source daw i mean hehe
<raven> hi
<raven> i am using gladish/jack and ardour. how to rename and map the midi and audio channels to useful names?
<holstein> raven: ?
<holstein> raven: in JACK?
<holstein> i wouldnt... but thats going to be complex
<holstein> i would probably try asking that in the jack channel, or on the jack mailing list
<MaynardWaters> raven: would love to see a posting somewhere once you figure that out
<MaynardWaters> http://www.akaipro.com/apc40
<MaynardWaters> any opinions/ experience from anyone using this device with ubuntustudio?
<holstein> it should just work as a control surface for linux
<holstein> i would go with that beringer one that was quite cheap
<raven> ?
<holstein> you'd have to ask in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> raven: when you figure out how to rename the entries, MaynardWaters is interested in how
<holstein> MaynardWaters: not a bad price for what all that does
<holstein> personally, i would try it, and save the reciepts
<holstein> it should just work, but nothing anyone would say would convince me
<MaynardWaters> holstein: can you provide link for the beringer one you mentioned
<holstein> MaynardWaters: nope
<holstein> im trying to get someone to remind me what it is
<holstein> i bet it was http://www.behringer.com/de/Products/BCF2000.aspx though
<MaynardWaters> holstein: what I would really like is something that combines that combines the knobs and buttons of that akai with the presonus inputs that are well support in ubuntustudio
<grantsmith> does ubuntu studio use the PREEMPT-patched realtime kernel ?
<ailo> grantsmith: It's not patched. It's just preempt
<ailo> grantsmith: I think you'll find it's about as good as a realtime kernel, if not better at times
<grantsmith> so it's just a stock kernel ?
<ailo> It's a reconfigured -generic
<grantsmith> ok cool, thanks
<ailo> Much of the realtime patch is nowadays part of the vanilla source
<ailo> So, a more aggressive config is all you need to get good performance
<grantsmith> i think i'm going to end up recompiling and stripping out everything i dont need
<grantsmith> trying to get my latency under 10ms
<ailo> grantsmith: You should be able to get that right now
<ailo> Although, I do think older kernels were a bit faster
<grantsmith> yes i suspect thats a true statement.. i used kxstudio with 2.6 a while back and got 4.7 ms
<grantsmith> with the same hardware
<ailo> 2.6.39 is the first kernel to include the possibility of using the rtirq script, using the "threadirqs" boot parameter
<ailo> I'd say 2.6.37-39 were all good kernel
<ailo> kernels*
<ailo> grantsmith: I added a howto how to build one here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BuildOldLowlatency
<ailo> But I guess you wouldn't need that
<grantsmith> thats actually helpful, thanks. Even though ive been building kernels since the 90s, anything sound related always baffles me
<MaynardWaters> ailo: thanks this is a great link
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-10
<lucaci> hi everyone
<lucaci> i have many question to do!!
<lucaci> there's no one?
<lucaci> oook
<lucaci> i'll try later
<lucaci> by
<lucaci> bye
<astraljava> lucaci: PLease, ask first.
<astraljava> Please*, not many people are staring at the channel all the time.
<lucaci> okok
<lucaci> i think it
<astraljava> You'll increase the chances of getting responses if you present the questions/problems, and hang around for a while (considerably longer than 3 minutes...)
<lucaci> ooh okok
<lucaci> thanck you
<lucaci> my question is: i have a virtualization of ubuntu studio (the last version) on a 40" TV (it's a temporaney solution) and i see it very small!! i try with the resolution but nothing... i like to know if there'sa function like a zoom (like in windows tools)!??
<lucaci> thanks to everyone!!
<lucaci> :)
<FM-Audio> hi i'm use lubuntu and i have installed ubuntu studio. When i start my pc, i can't switch between lubuntu and studio. this is due to the grub?
<sunz> FM-Audio, probably yes, are you sure you installed ubuntustudio in a separate partition?
<FM-Audio> i think so
<FM-Audio> sunz are you there?
<sunz> im at work right now, and only can peek here from time to time
<FM-Audio> where do you come from?
<sunz> how is my location related to your booting problem?
<cfhowlett> ?
<jussi> cfhowlett: try holding shift at boot
<jussi> err
<jussi> he left...
<tyche> Here's a question.  With previous versions of Ubuntu (and still happens with Debian Wheezy), if you got kernel updates an icon would show up telling you that you needed to restart (at your convenience, of course).  With this new-fangled version of Ubuntu (actually Ubuntu Studio 12.04) I don't see that.  Are we, then, supposed to do a manual version of a Windows update, and just 'automatically' restart after every update of any kind?
<holstein> you shouldnt have an update
<holstein> its the lowlatnecy kernel.. has there been an update?
<holstein> XFCE might not have that same "notifier" or whwatever
<holstein> i would argue that in install of ubuntustudio shouldnt be upgraded anyways
<holstein> i have 10.04 LTS running with KXstudio ppa's added.. i have not updated in over a year... and i wont til i test that on my other machine
<holstein> tyche: i would go to the xubuntu or XFCE communities and see if there is an answer to that, and see if you can help provide one if you like
<holstein> i personally dont "miss" anything
<holstein> if i upgrade the kernel, and want to run that upgraded kernel, i reboot... if i dont want to, or have time to reboot, i wait
<tyche> I would, but I'm not running the XFCE version.  I went with the GNOME Classic.  I got tired of hunting through 4 different places for ways to do what I needed, only to find that it wasn't available.
<tyche> I'm not worried about low-latency as much as I am about usability in general.
<holstein> tyche: not sure who is developing notifications for "gnome-classic"
<tyche> Hmm.  Maybe I'll pester the Ubuntu forums, then.  Or see if I can find someone like nhandler, that might know.
<tyche> Thanks, though.
<Unit193> I get the nagging thing that tells me about the need to reboot in Xubuntu (unless I kill the program, which I do all the time)
<Unit193> Just make sure update-notifier is running.
<holstein> tyche: you might want to try ubuntustudio and see how you like it
<holstein> or xubuntu
<tyche> I'll have to check that.  and holstein, I'm ON Ubuntu Studio, right now.  I just switched from Debian Wheezy when I found out how to FINALLY get Pulse Audio to work.
<holstein> tyche: if you are using gnome-classic, you are *not* on ubuntustudio
<cfhowlett> tyche, not on 12.04 Ustudio - no gnome-classic
<holstein> im not saying you cant use ubuntustudio with whatever DE you choose, im just saying, if something is not working properly, you are not using the DE we support
<holstein> AFAIK, no one supports gnome-classic.. which is the issue with using it... i would not expect to see it going forward much longer
<holstein> i feel like for me, and for ubuntstudio's purposes, XFCE is a more than adequate replacement for the old gnome2 set up, without being drastically different in look/feel
<tyche> That's a shame, because I won't use something that looks like a restricted version of a Windows tablet, and XFCE is way to restricted.
<holstein> you can always check this out with our ubuntustudio live CD, or the xubuntu live CD
<holstein> tyche: i think you are thinking of something else... XFCE is quite like gnome2... nearly identical in look/feel, and GTK
<tyche> What is on my system right now was installed from the Ubuntu Studio 12.04 LiveCD, and has been added to.
<holstein> tyche: then you should have XFCE on there if you'd like to try and use it for a bit... see if it works for you
<tyche> holstein: Sorry, but I don't agree.  I tried it before I did anything.
<holstein> tyche: i understand, but it is nearly exactly like gnome2
<holstein> i argue that its more like gnome2 than gnome-classic or gnome3
<holstein> i really feel like you are commenting on unity... when you say "tablet"
<tyche> Gnome 3 is a waste of time.  I've tried it, too.  You'd be amazed at how much research I go through when I look at new distributions.  And yes, Unity is basically a failed Windows tablet.
<holstein> i feel the pain, and i miss gnome2 as much as the next guy... but ubuntu is doing what it has always done... supply the latest version of gnome
<Unit193> Though, I don't like gnome* but I rather like Xfce, wouldn't say "tablet" though.
<holstein> nah... XFCE *is* the old school desktop look/feel
<tyche> With XFCE, I had no way to get reports on what my computer's temperature was doing, no way to monitor internet input/output, and no way to see how active my hard drive or CPU were.  And that's just for starters.
<holstein> tyche: you can use *all* of the old favorites from gnome, all the GTK stuff.. thats another reason why we chose it as a team
<holstein> tyche: all the old gnome stuff that is going to stay around and be maintained will "just work"
<tyche> Well, I think we're just going to have to agree to disagree.  Your tastes and mine are different.  Likewise needs.  I've run various versions of XFCE over the course of the last 4 years or so, and find it too difficult to customize to my taste.  The advantages of having 'playground' drives is that I can do things like that, and still have an operational 'every day' installation.  Then switch when I find something that at least approaches what I'm
<tyche> looking for.
<Unit193> !info xfce4-sensors-plugin
<ubottu> xfce4-sensors-plugin (source: xfce4-sensors-plugin): hardware sensors plugin for the Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-2 (precise), package size 113 kB, installed size 734 kB
<holstein> im not saying you need to like XFCE
<holstein> if you are saying to me "gnome-classic is not giving me a notification that i am accustomed to" i am saying, you should expect breakage with that environment
<holstein> its being phased out, and in my (and many other users) opinion, XFCE is scratching that itch of "where did gnome2 go"
<holstein> i have issues with XFCE.. i had issues with gnome2... i dont use either now personally, but i support XFCE in ubuntustudio
<holstein> my tastes are for openbox, but that is not appropriate for ubuntustudio.. we wanted something with longevity, and support that "felt" as much like gnome2 as possible
<holstein> tyche: its just interesting, this opinion.. i find XFCE very similar in the level and methods to customize (in comparison to gnome2)
<holstein> just looking at the panel configuration from gnome2 vs gnome3, or gnome2 vs XFCE.. i think the work flow in XFCE is much more like gnome2
<tyche> You know?  I think I'm beginning to understand our basic differences (and no, this is not being derogatory - except maybe of myself).  I've used terminal (or terminal emulator) since way back in the 90's when I was running UNIX System V, Revision 4 on a Sparc Workstation 1+ at work.  I've never felt comfortable with it, though.  Admittedly, if I were something other than a perpetual n00bie, I could probably get comfortable with XFCE.  I'm not.
<holstein> tyche: im not commenting on your personal level when i suggest XFCE.. i just dont see anything more gnome2 like... i would expect to see gnome-classic gone soon, and support will be a lot like what you are experiencing
<holstein> the xubuntu team is actually quite small, and hard working, if you wanted to get envolved and help make it what you need, im sure your skills would be appreciated
<tyche> I'm not a programmer.  I'm a retired CAD Draftsman.
<holstein> still.. its a very welcoming community, which was another reason for ubuntustudio choosing XFCE.. the xubuntu team!
<tyche> I'm also not sure that I want to get that deeply involved in Ubuntu again, after previous experience.
<holstein> enjoy gnome-classic while its still there then.. im glad to hear that it is working for you
<holstein> also, xubuntu is ubuntu, but it really has its own community and support team
<holstein> you can also go upstream and work with the XFCE team if you want... that would make xubuntu and ubuntustudio more like what you want, and you wont be in the ubuntu community and all
<FM-Audio> hi i have installed ubuntustudio via dvd, when i make restart after installation my pc doesnt boot
<FM-Audio> i see after the bios screen a white cursor who flashs
<cfhowlett> FM-Audio, did you reset your bios to boot from the HDD?
<FM-Audio> no
<cfhowlett> FM-Audio, then it's looking for the dvd
<FM-Audio> what shoud i make?
<cfhowlett> FM-Audio, reboot, set the hdd to be the first boot location - probably just set your bios back to defaults.
<FM-Audio> ok first booting from hdd second from dvd
<FM-Audio> ...nothing i see only one white cursor
<cfhowlett> could be that the installation did not complete?
<FM-Audio> i dont think so, he says installation complete
<FM-Audio> i will put the dvd on drive
<cfhowlett> FM-Audio, fyi: in future put the ISO on a USB - easier to deal with.  that said, I assume you checksumed the iso to ensure you got a good download?
<FM-Audio> ok i will try the installation via usb
<cfhowlett> good luck.
<FM-Audio> thanks =)
<Jonny1> Hi. I'm a bit confused about Jack and Pulseaudio. I understand Jack has lower latency but I dont understand why Pulseaudio is necessary at all. Also UbuntuStudio comes with a bridge between Jack and Pulseaudio but I am confused as to why. I have installed Mixx and the manual recommends using pasuspender to stop pulseaudio. I'm really confused. Can someone shed some light please?
<Submarine> jack has low latency, it is for applications such as realtime audio processing, soft synths and so on
<Submarine> pulseaudio is more like for desktop multimedia
<Submarine> pulseaudio must be stopped before jack can run
<ailo> Not true
<ailo> Depends on if you use the same device
<Submarine> well, of course, only  if you use the same device
<ailo> Also, with the PA bridge, PA is running, but not grabbing your cards
<ailo> Jonny1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204
<Jonny1> ailo: I already read that but Im still confused. Why not remove pulseaudio altogether?
<Jonny1> And where does alsa fit into all this?
<ailo> Jonny1: As Submarine said, PA is a desktop audio system. Jack is not
<ailo> You can't get Flash to play directly to jack, as is
<Submarine> Jonny1, Alsa contains kernel-level device drivers.
<ailo> Jonny1: Ubuntu Studio is not only for audio enthusiasts. Not everyone will use audio applications at all.
<Jonny1> ailo: So Flash can only use pulseaudio? What about Rhythmbox? Can that use Jack?
<ailo> Jonny1: Only if Rhythmbox has support for it. Many multimedia apps do, either directly, or with an installable addon
<Jonny1> Can applications talk directly to Alsa?
<ailo> Alsa used to be used for Desktop audio in the past
<ailo> But that wouldn't change anything. Would just replace PA desktop audio with Alsa desktop audio, and you'd still not be able to use jack with everything
<Jonny1> Does Jack replace Alsa or talk to Alsa?
<ailo> Jack uses alsa drivers, if you set it to do so
<Jonny1> It seems like everything can use everything else if you set it so
<ailo> But it is a system of its own, and for applications to be able to connect to jack, they need jack code
<ailo> Not if you set it to. If there's code that supports it
<Jonny1> It seems like you could inadvertently have Application > PulseAudio > Jack > Alsa > Hardware. That seems like a lot of steps. What would be the minimum?
<ailo> Jonny1: There are two sides of Alsa - the server side, and the driver side. Currently, Alsa is not serving, just being used as drivers for audio devices
<ailo> So, the chain would either be: PA - > Hardware(alsa), Jack -> Hardware(alsa/firewire) or PA -> Jack -> Hardware(alsa)
<ailo> Well, always (alsa/firewire) with jack of course
<ailo> When PA is bridged with jack, it works surprisingly well, but to get really low latencies, it's better to disable it
<Jonny1> Do you always need Alsa?
<ailo> You need drivers to the audio devices. That is what alsa gives you, for PCI and USB
<Jonny1> But some applications can talk directly to Alsa If I understand correctly, App > Alsa server > Alsa hardware driver > Hardware  ? Is that right?
<ailo> Yes. Not sure if that ever happens currently. Have not investigated that at all.
<Jonny1> Or you can have App > Jack > Alsa hardware driver > Hardware
<ailo> Just tried using an alsa app. Works fine if you suspend PA
<Jonny1> If you are using Jack but also an app that doesnt support jack then you need App > Pulseaudio > Jack >  Alsa > Hardware ??
<ailo> Yes, but Alsa in that context is not like PA or JAck
<ailo> Just Hardware
<Jonny1> How do you know if an app uses Alsa or Pulseaudio?
<Jonny1> I understand Flash cant work with Jack so that would need to go through the PA - Jack bridge? Is that right?
<ailo> Jonny1: If you only have on device, and PA is running, and you hear sound, only PA is used
<ailo> one*
<ailo> If you have two devices, you can run alsa on one, and PA on the other
<ailo> With three devices, you can do 1. Alsa, 2. PA, 3. Jack
<ailo> All of them use alsa drivers
<Jonny1> I have two devices and I am setting up Mixx. At the moment, the audio just seems to get to the hardware but I dont know how its getting there, whether its using Jack, Alsa, Pulseaudio or any combination. I understand for low latency I need to use Jack and the documentation talks about PAsuspender to suspend pulseaudio but I havent done that yet.
<Jonny1> However the sound is working
<Jonny1> But it might have high latency
<ailo> Let me have a look at Mixxx
<Jonny1> Presumably if I remove Pulseaudio then Flash would not be able to get any sound out at all. So presumably I should leave Pulseaudio installed. I guess if I suspend PA with PAsuspender then if I ran flash I wouldnt hear any sound. Am I on the right lines? Sorry if I am being a bit dense
<ailo> Jonny1: mixxx only supports the alsa and the jack audio servers
<ailo> Jonny1: If you don't start jack before mixxx, it will use alsa
<ailo> (mixxx also supports OSS, which is another sound system, but never mind that)
<Jonny1> ailo: I was just about to ask that. But the manual does recommend suspending pulseaudio. Why bother if Mixx is using alsa anyway?
<ailo> Jonny1: If you set alsa to use another device, than what PA is using, I don't think there should be any problems
<ailo> I mean, mixxx, not alsa
<ailo> If you set mixxx to use alsa -> 2nd device, and PA is using 1st device, I think it should be fine
<ailo> You can even set it to use the same device as PA, but that might give you problems
<ailo> And in that situation, pasuspend is a good option
<ailo> Jonny1: For low latency, I would just use jack
<Jonny1> The complication is that I am using one device for headphones and the other for speakers. Of course, I dont want system sounds like alert sounds coming out over the speakers. Would PAsuspend prevent that too or would the system just use alsa then?
<ailo> To do that, start qjackctl. Set the device you want to use in setup (the order changes at each boot), push start, and then start Mixxx
<Jonny1> So then the next thing I will need to do (probably another session) is get jack working with my usb sound module
<Jonny1> !!!!!
<Jonny1> But when its all working it will be good.
<ailo> Jonny1: Using two devices at the same time won't be possible though
<Jonny1> ailo: Oh, I see. Jack can only use one device?
<Jonny1> So if I need to use two devices, I have to use Alsa?
<ailo> Jonny1: Most systems are built that way. You need to have more channels on the device you want to use
<ailo> Jonny1: I suspect you will get problems with clicks
<Jonny1> It has 5.1 channels which would be plenty but unfortunately I can only access the first two channels
<ailo> Jonny1: With jack you can access them all
<ailo> Hmm, maybe not. usb you said?
<ailo> They should show up in the alsa configuration for mixxx as well
<Jonny1> If I can only get jack to work with the usb module
<ailo> Jonny1: Start up jack with it and see what happens. When you use mixxx with jack, mixxx will have all the outputs you need, but you need to connect those outputs to your device using qjackctl -> Connect
<ailo> If your device is working correctly, you should see all its' outputs there
<ailo> Jonny1: You'll need to get comfortable with how qjackctl works, and perhaps make a Patchbay profile
<ailo> To make one easily, you first connect things the way you want, then go to "Patchbay", and push "new". You'll get an option to base a profile on the connections you just made.
<ailo> Then you keep that profile active, and connections will be automatic each time you start it up again
<ailo> Jonny1: To improve performance, I would advise to remove the PA bridge. To do that, just uninstall: pulseaudio-module-jack
<ailo> Also, if you don't need D-bus with jack, disable it in qjackctl settings
<ailo> You'll need to restart PA for changes to take effect of course
<Jonny1> ailo: Thanks for all your help. I will try your suggestions.
<raven> hi
<len-dt> raven, hi...
<raven> suddenly i am not able to access my rme digi9652 pci any more. it is shown for example in the jack configs but rmedigicontrol says me no device and audacity and jack are not able to start recording from it
<len-dt> Have you made any changes?
<raven> nothing what take any effect any more
<len-dt> have you rebooted?
<raven> i did experiments with virtualbox, other users
<raven> on the same host
<raven> but nothing what should have take effekt on the settings permanent
<len-dt> do you have more than one sound card?
<raven> yes
<ailo> raven: Did you check in the setup for jack? The devices may boot at different order each time
<ailo> raven: Another way to start jack with the device is use the name instead of the order
<ailo> raven: My device is called M66, so instead of hw:1, I use hw:M66
<ailo> raven: You can see which name your device has by doing: cat /proc/asound/cards
<raven> ailo the other soundcards should have no effect to jack because i use them only with pulse and alsa itself and not with jack
<len-dt> All devices go though alsa
<ailo> raven: I'm still talking about jack settings
<ailo> raven: You should check that the right device is chosen
<ailo> raven: Every time you boot, the order may change
<ailo> raven: So, if your device was hw:1 the last time, it may now be hw:0
<raven> ok but what to do? i have a default for jack production and i have a different default soundcard for mixxx for example
<ailo> raven: You use qjackctl?
<ailo> How do you start jack?
<raven> i tried gladish and qjackctl to start it+
<ailo> raven: With qjackctl, go into "Setup", and look which device is chosen in "Interface"
<raven> ailo its always hw0,0 -> rme digi
<ailo> raven: What I was trying to explain, is that hw:0 is not always the same device
<ailo> But you are sure hw:0 is RME now?
<raven> yes
<raven> some other cards sometimes change but since my last reinstall rme is always hw0
<ailo> Well, there's no rule that it will stay so.
<ailo> raven: Could you post the output from jack, when you try to start it?
<raven> not directly its on another machine just a momnent
<raven> http://pastebin.com/k9sFrBeZ
<ailo> raven: I'm just asking to be sure. You are absolutely sure hw:0 is the RME device?
<raven> yes i am
<ailo> raven: Did you have jack running at all during this session?
<raven> no at morning it worked last time and i rebooted several times until
<ailo> raven: You could try disabling dbus, and perhaps even try with jackd1 (by installing that instead)
<ailo> After disabling dbus you will need to restart qjackctl
<raven> disable that with service?
<ailo> raven: It's in qjackctl settings
<ailo> "misc"
<ailo> "Enable D-Bus interface"
<raven> canot initialize driver
<raven> failed with -1
<ailo> raven: I reacted only the the part where it said jack is starting in non-realtime mode
<ailo> Are you not using the realtime option?
<raven> i tried both
<ailo> Did you install Ubuntu Studio, or are you using regular Ubuntu?
<raven> studio
<ailo> raven: I know now what the problem is
<ailo> You have for some reason set PA to use the RME card
<raven> what is pa?
<ailo> pulseaudio
<raven> no as i said its displayed there but i disabled it
<ailo> I'm not on Ubuntu Studio now, so I can't look at the interface, but I get the same error message when I try to start jack while PA is using that card
<ailo> If I had a alsa program use the device, jack would tell me about it
<ailo> raven: Well, you can compare if you like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085408/
<ailo> raven: This is when using dbus http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085410/
<ailo> raven: I need to kill both jackdbus and PA to get things working again
<ailo> This is when using dbus
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-11
<raven> whcih plugin is able to filter out very hard clicks like the repair function in audacity does for short ranges? i am trying to clean dialoges recorded with mumble and there is still a bug what causes bit overflows on clipping
<raven> it has to be some kind of bandpass sensitive kompressor/limiter i think?
<cfhowlett> hey all:  I'm behind the great Chinese firewall and can't get to the vanilla .deb for Skype 4.0.  The browser always redirects to the Chinese backdoor enabled version.  Is anyone willing to put the 4.0 .deb in dropbox and share the link with me?
<holstein> raven: i would re-track
<holstein> i wouldnt expect any plugin to remove clicks with too much of a magical result
<holstein> otherwise, i think most folks do that repair in audacity
<raven> yes but its very hard to "smooth" so much noises by hand
<holstein> raven: it is.. i call it impossible
<holstein> theres no magical "make my tracks sound like i spent $150/hour tracking them" plugin
<holstein> sometimes you gotta retrack them
<raven> what does retrack mean?
<holstein> raven: re-record
<holstein> set up the scenario properly and cleanly and re-record
<raven> impossible because there are many people who are happy to know how to start a computer....
<raven> the others are not the problem i push them to give me a (more) clean sound but the otheres.....
<holstein> sure, but doing the work "by hand" will give the best and optimal results
<gingerling> hey, does anyone here use kdenlive with ubuntu studio?
<gingerling> I am having a lot of problems with kdenlive and am looking for the OS which will give me the best chance to make it work. Looks like ubuntu is the way, which isnt great for me as i find ubuntu a bit annoying and prefer debian. but neither is annoying as the problem I have with Kdenlive atm!
<raven> does anyone know about a simple cart/jingleplayer?
<gingerling> raven, dosnt seem to be anyone talking, sorry, I dont know myself
<ailo> gingerling: Don't think any of the devs are currently doing anything with kdenlive
<ailo> gingerling: Why would Ubuntu be better than Debian?
<gingerling> ailo, have had comments from other media distros that kdenlive works best with ubunto. Have noticed you cant get the latest version easily on debian either, something to do with ppa.
<gingerling> ailo, so its not especially supported by ubuntustudio?
<ailo> gingerling: I guess you won't get as many updates for Debian, since releases are more seldom, but isn't 0.9.2 quite a recent version (on Wheezy)?
<ailo> gingerling: No, there's nothing special about Ubuntu Studio when it comes to kdenlive
<gingerling> ailo, thanks for the advice :) I will try the live disk anyhow and see if the current problem is there or not. Which video edditor does ubuntustudio prefer btw?
<ailo> Ubuntu Studio has some things good for audio performance, and makes it easy to have some resources available for graphics(like fonts), but reliability wise, there would be nothing special about Ubuntu Studio for video applications
<ailo> Unless of course you use them with audio and need low latency
<gingerling> well I always need that, I used to struggle with lag before. tbh, kdenlive is seriously good, but its incedibly buggy. it drives me insane. but i dont think any of the others come close
<gingerling> the other multimedi os's also seem to be for audio mostly
<gingerling> i wish i could find one thats really video centrerd
<gingerling> any ideas as to where to look?
<ailo> gingerling: We need to have a closer look at video for sure. Have you tried cinerella? I myself have very little experience with video applications
<gingerling> the cinelerra thing is wierd. I looked at it, but its properly backwards, i mean, its almost embarrasing. It dosnt really seem to be any better than things like openshot tbh, its really quite basic once you get past the ugly.
<gingerling> kdenlive is,  in essence, as good as most proprietary ones - BUT ....
<gingerling> its just so randomly impossible :S
<ailo> Bugginess we can't help, but if there are some perfromance issues, or great additional missing that might as well be preinstalled, those things the devs could help fix
<ailo> great additional <tools>
<gingerling> cool - well I will see how it goes and get in touch :)
<gingerling> thanks for your help :) x
<ailo> np
<wip> ailo: i am now doing video editing in blender
<wip> ailo: i used cinellera in the past (mostly because it was the first to support 720p, 1080p at the time)
<wip> ailo: blender is getting better and better at VSE + you get tracking (both camera and object)!
<ailo> wip: You don't find Blender hard to work with? I have only had a glimpse at it, but perhaps it is not as buggy as kdenlive
<wip> ailo: here's some tutorials: http://blendervse.wordpress.com/
<wip> ailo: yes, not very easy like kdenlive
<wip> ailo: also i have problem with sounds right now (sync). looking into it...
<ailo> I added the tutorial link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Resources
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-12
<juanc> Buenas noches
<juanc> Necesito algo de ayuda para que Ardour,Hidrogen y Zynaddsubfx puedan interactuar juntos
<juanc> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar por favor?
<juanc> good night
<juanc>   I need some help for Ardour, and Zynaddsubfx Hidrogen to interact together  Does anyone can help me please?
<len-dt> juanc, what have you tried?
<len-dt> and how are you trying to use them together.
<juanc> If I tried
<len-dt> Not sure what you mean.
<juanc> I use Ardour and ZynAddSubFX, but I fail to record what I play with Ardour and ZynAddSubFX Higorgen
<juanc> I apologize my bad English but I am translating with Google
<juanc> What I need is that I can record Arduor I touch with ZynAddSubFX and Hidrogen.
<len-dt> Ouch. and I have not a lot of experience using these things.
<len-dt> Ok, so you are recording audio with ardour and having hydrogen provide drums
<sunz> my usb mouse stops working after waking the system from standby.. what can i do about it?
<aaas> anyone having problems exporting with ardour when using jack2...i.e. this: http://trac.jackaudio.org/ticket/274
<nannes> What is Ubuntu Studio useful for?
<Unit193> Working with audio, video, graphics, etc.
<nannes> it simply has some useful applications pre-installed?
<Unit193> Configuration differences, and that.
<MOSMarauder> a lot audio tools, rt kernel ....
<MOSMarauder> xfce as desktop
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-13
<TheWonderingGuru> Hello everyone
<TheWonderingGuru> Does anyone know what is the best way to change the default file manager from thunar to dolphin?
<juanc> Alguien que hable español por favor?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sunzz> just resumed my system from standby - mouse stopped working...  what can i do about it?
<ailo> sunzz: Doesn't happen to me. But, you might want to make querys at XFCE channels, like xubuntu
<ailo> queries*
<ailo> sunzz: Never happened with any other OS?
<ailo> Or desktop system
<ailo> Could be somehow hardware related
<sunzz> ailo, hi :) i tried already, multiple times...  hard to get a useful answer
<sunzz> no, its not hardware related, always worked fine in windoze
<sunzz> plus, it does not happen after every resume, it somes works, sometimes fails
<ailo> sunzz: If you like, try the Ubuntu live CD, and make it go to standby, to see if it's the same with Unity
<ailo> I see
<ailo> Actually, now that I think of it. I don't ever go to standby. Just the screen that goes to sleep
<ailo> sunzz: But it does seem more probably that it is further down the plumbing than desktop stuff
<ailo> Kernel related
<ailo> Hibernation has generally not worked well on a lot of machines
<ailo> And that is kernel related
<sunzz> ailo, i know, im not even trying to use hibernation, but standby works fine, except for that one thing
<ailo> sunzz: Can't help you much. Do think it would make sense to ask either on a desktop or kernel related channel
<ailo> Most probably kernel people should know something about that
<sunzz> ok, thank you ailo
<ailo> sunzz: Don't forget the power of forums :). Ubuntu Forums might be helpful
<sunzz> ailo, people on #grml suggested to look at dmesg output
<sunzz> that helped to see, that its only that one particular usb slot where i have my dongle, the other slots work fine
<ailo> sunzz: Ok, so changing slots saved the situation?
<sunzz> ailo, well at first glance yes, i can get my mouse back to life, but i only have 2 usb slots, so its not a longterm solution to replug it
<sunzz> ailo, next time it happens, i need to see if its rather the slot itself or rather the mouse
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-14
<Thornvale_> Hi
<Thornvale_> I'm having a problem playing mp3s in ubuntu studio
<Thornvale_> can nayone help me?
<Thornvale_> mp3 files do play, but with problems, they get noise and loop back to earlier parts of the sound
<Thornvale_> hello? anyone?
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-15
<famelico> hi
<famelico> people im looking for Ubuntu Studio 9.10, the one that has the realtime kernel
<famelico> can you give me an still-active link in order to download it ?
<famelico> thanks
<ailo> famelico: Try puredyne
<ailo> Same kernel
<ailo> based on Ubuntu 9.10
<famelico> thx for your response
<famelico> i tried
<famelico> but cant install to my hard disk
<ailo> Why is that?
<famelico> and the ramdisk is not the best for my older machine
<ailo> And why do you need the realtime kernel?
<famelico> i installed it but didnt work on real time
<famelico> i need it for live audio tasks
<famelico> i play on hexter whith my midi controller
<ailo> I don't understand. You installed puredyne, or you didn't?
<famelico> yes i did
<ailo> So, what was the problem?
<famelico> but didnt work (once installed on my hard disk) on real time
<famelico> just sucked
<ailo> famelico: It's the exact same kernel, anyway
<ailo> famelico: If there is a problem with realtime privilege, you should check that first
<famelico> okok!
<famelico> can you give some advices in order to set it properly on ubuntu?
<famelico> i used to have lubuntu
<famelico> and once i could put the real time to work
<famelico> but a week ago it screwed up
<ailo> famelico: Two things. 1. User must be in audio group 2. There needs to be a file that gives Audio group realtime privilege
<famelico> yes!
<famelico> the file is /etc/security/limits.conf
<famelico> but didnt work for me!
<famelico> is there any other thing?
<ailo> That was the old file, can't remember if it was still used
<famelico> oh!
<ailo> Either /etc/security/limits.conf, or /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<ailo> Not both
<famelico> okok
<ailo> That's all you need. It will work after rebooting
<famelico> OKOK!
<famelico> i 'll try again!
<famelico> thanks!
<ailo> I found puredyne very good for older machines
<famelico> i ll stay conline
<famelico> yes yes! is very good booting it live
<famelico> but in live mode it takes me 256 mb ram for a virtual disk
<famelico> and i have not much ram
<BlackBass> Hello, quick question, as a matter of preferance, LMMS or Ardour?
<ailo> BlackBass: Ardoud is greate for multichannel recording, mixing and mastering, while LMMS is probably more suited if you like soft synths, etc
<ailo> BlackBass: There are also, qtractor, rosegarden, Hydrogen (great for using as a drum machine), etc
<BlackBass> I'm moving from using FL Studio on windows to Linux, so I'm basically looking for an equivalent to that
<BlackBass> Basically, an all around sequencer/synthesizer
<ailo> BlackBass: Don't think you'll find something equivalent. You'll probably want to use Hydrogen for drums anyway. It has it's own tracker that you can sync with the other programs
<ailo> BlackBass: As for the rest, just look around to find which suits you best
<ailo> You can always sync many sequencers using jack transport
<famelico> hi
<famelico> I installed lubuntu and put the audio configuration
<famelico> with an rt kernel
<famelico> and without
<famelico> but i keep getting xruns
<ailo> famelico: Does jack complain that it can't lock down memory, etc?
<famelico> nonono
<ailo> famelico: So, you have realtime privilege
<famelico> yes!
<ailo> famelico: What setting are you using?
<ailo> famelico: frames/buffer
<famelico> 128 frames
<famelico> 2 periods buffer
<famelico> and 960000 khz
<ailo> famelico: That should work, even on older machines
<famelico> yes
<ailo> Ah, but try 256 then
<famelico> but im getting xruns
<famelico> xruns i didnt used to have
<ailo> 96000 will give you 1/2 latency compared to 441000
<famelico> i dont know what did i touch a week ago
<famelico> i used to work on 32 frames
<famelico> and no xruns
<famelico> but now . . . its awfull
<ailo> famelico: What version of Lubuntu?
<famelico> the last one
<ailo> famelico: Which kernel?
<famelico> kernel 3.02
<ailo> realtime, or -lowlatency?
<famelico> and my kernel is 3.14-rt
<famelico> 3.02 is the generic
<ailo> You can't get good performance with the generic anyway
<famelico> nonono
<ailo> famelico: Try linux-lowlatency
<famelico> nonono
<famelico> dont work
<famelico> i tried it on tango studio
<ailo> What do you mean, don't work?
<ailo> linux-lowlatency is the standard kernel for Ubuntu Studio
<famelico> i dont get xruns but i get a fuzzy sound
<ailo> It's mostly as good as -realtime
<ailo> That's not because of the kernel
<ailo> Try it
<ailo> Also, I don't know Tango Studio
<ailo> -lowlatency is specifically for Ubuntu Studio
<famelico> there's some tweaking im missing
<famelico> for the rt
<ailo> famelico: Maybe you need rtirc script?
<ailo> famelico: You need to start with boot parameter "threadirqs" for it to work
<ailo> famelico: -lowlatency has this builtin
<famelico> the last time i didnt use it and it work perfectly
<ailo> Ok
<famelico> i real about ir
<famelico> i read about it
<famelico> i dont think i need it
<ailo> It's only needed if you have irq problems
<famelico> okok nono not my problem
<ailo> I can't imagine any tweaking other than that
<famelico> can i pass to you the messages from my jackd?
<famelico> the console messages
<ailo> famelico: Please do try -lowlatency. Also, kernels older than 2.6.39 are a bit slower
<famelico> maybe you can figure what if the problem!
<ailo> famelico: Sure, paste it
<famelico> thanks
<famelico> im sending it to you!
<famelico> just a minute!
<famelico> here the console says (when starting Lubuntu) thah my kernel need app armor 2.4 compatibility patch
<famelico> pastebin.com/4QG3Anft
<ailo> famelico: Do you use the pulseaudio-module-jack?
<famelico> NONO
<famelico> im using ALSA
<ailo> lubuntu doesn't have pulseaudio, or you uninstalled it?
<famelico> no i didnt use pulseaudio. im using Lubuntu with alsa
<ailo> famelico: You could ask about the jack log on #jack
<famelico> okok
<ailo> famelico: Still, I was just wondering, does Lubuntu come with pulseaudio preinstalled, or you removed it?
<ailo> I mean, if so, did you remove it..
<ailo> I think most Ubuntu systems use pulseaudio by default these days
<ailo> Even Debian
<famelico> nonoon
<famelico> is alsa what ubuntu uses
<famelico> i have lubuntu and ubuntu
<famelico> always i see alsa
<ailo> famelico: Ubuntu uses pulseaudio for it desktop system. Not alsa
<ailo> I'm not talking about jack settings now
<ailo> famelico: Do you see pulseaudio in qjackctl "Connect" when you start jackd?
<famelico> nono
<famelico> do you know any other distro for audio with the rt kernel?
<famelico> i cant put this to work
<ailo> famelico: Did you try -lowlatency?
<ailo> famelico: I really recommend you to try it
<ailo> Also, I don't think you will find a rt kernel older than 2.6.39 that is better, or much better
<ailo> famelico: Most of rt is in generic already
<ailo> famelico: But, to make use of it, you need to configure it for the build
<ailo> famelico: hence = -lowlatency
<famelico> ok
<famelico> ill try
<famelico>  but now i dont have the time to compile the kernel anyway
<ailo> famelico: You don't need to compile. Just install it
<ailo> famelico: linux-lowlatency
<ailo> famelico: Here's a simple guide on building an older -lowlatency for preference
<ailo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BuildOldLowlatency
<studio-user703> hola
<studio-user703> alguien habla español?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user703> gracias soy nuevo y se siente bien que alguien conteste y de indicaciones muchas gracias
<echonize> Hello folks!
<echonize> Any Ableton guys here?
<holstein> im aware of ableton, and have used it years ago... i dont think they make a linux version though
<echonize> I just tried to run Live 8.2.7 with Wine, worked quite well despite the small graphical bugs.
<echonize> I also tested Audiomulch 2 with Wine, worked really well without bugs for me.
<holstein> cool.. maybe check and/or report at wineHQ
<holstein> i personally use and support native software
<echonize> I would too, but they lack some features.
<echonize> Its just that ive used to quite heavy apps, like Cubase for example.
<holstein> what features?
<holstein> they are open, add the features
<holstein> or request them...
<echonize> I wish i knew how to code stuff.
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians when you get a chance.. lots of folks there making music
<echonize> Okay.
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-08
<songshop> hi folks - new here. just wondering about the gnu toolchain in US 13.04 - do i need to install it ??
<OvenWerks> songshop: I am not sure what you mean... If you mean for building SW there is some installed, but possibly not all.
<OvenWerks> If the install is a general meta (or two) a reinstall will not harm anything and only install packages not present.. That is using the apt-get install command.
<songshop> OvenWerks,: thanks for the reply - what ppa's do you recoomend for RT and toolchain ?
<OvenWerks> RT I am not sure about. The tools should be available in the normal ubuntu repos.
<OvenWerks> I am not the best person to ask :)
<OvenWerks> Personally, I have had very good success with our low latency kernel with sub 1ms latency and no xruns.
<OvenWerks> but the HW has to be set up just right to do that
<OvenWerks> zequence_ is the one who knows the kernels better than I do.
<songshop> OvenWerks, thank you for the info ;)
<david_> How do I set the default screen brightness in Ubuntu Studio? Currently I have to reduce the screen brightness each time I log in.
<holstein> david_: that pretty normal, i think, depending on the graphics driver support
<holstein> david_: you have nvidia?
<david_> holstein, yes.
<david_> The brightness of the external monitor is fine (I guess it has its own controls) but the laptop monitor is always on full brightness
<holstein> always? or at boot up?
<david_> holstein, when I boot up, until I manually reduce the brightness using the Fn key
<david_> combo
<holstein> david_: for me, that would be acceptable, since nothing on the hardware says "linux support"
<holstein> david_: you can mess around with that and mabye get it working with a different driver. or, mess it all up and it'll never boot again
<holstein> i would try and tolerate the support that is working..
<david_> holstein, There isn't a way to even say "press Fn+F6" automatically when I log in.
<david_> ?
<holstein> david_: that on a hardare level
<holstein> david_: sometimes, on my intel chips, it "forgets"
<holstein> david_: unless you want to purchase a machine with linux support, like system76, you really need to be open to accepting some compromises
<holstein> since, the hardware is not officially suppoting linux
<holstein> david_: are you on 13.04? with the xedgers ppa?
<holstein> !steam | david_ i would ask here
<ubottu> david_ i would ask here: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<holstein> steam is really helping us get support
<holstein> OK. gota run..
<david_> ok. Thansk holstein
<Guest15333> Hey i ot a qudestion guys
<Guest15333> anyone familiar with the docking widdget at the bottom of ubuntu studio 13.04
<Guest15333> is there a way to edit that?
<zequence> Guest15333: That's just a xfce panel, only different size and see through
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-09
<thurstylark> does anyone know how to get the Blue Snowball working well with Jack?
<holstein> thurstylark: plug it in and try it
<ninjamaster1616> using the newest ubuntu studio 13.04 in amd pc...where did they hid the application manager?
<ninjamaster1616> specificaly the startup applications
<cfhowlett2> ninjamaster1616, botton ribbon, settings manager
<cfhowlett2> ninjamaster1616, or settings > settings manager
<ninjamaster1616> sweet suace thanks got it
<ninjamaster1616> and just to check once more on this....is there a short cut button for terminal?
<cfhowlett2> ninjamaster1616, well, right click on the screen will bring up a menu ...
<ninjamaster1616> is there a fast key short cut?
<ninjamaster1616> like alt+ctl+t
<cfhowlett2> there's a list of shortcuts on the help menu ...
<cfhowlett2> which I can't see at the moment for some reason...
<ninjamaster1616> me neather... lol
<cfhowlett2> or I might be mistaken.  forget I said that...
<ninjamaster1616> hahah... k
<ninjamaster1616> since you offered can you find it for me?
<cfhowlett2> ninjamaster1616, look under About Xubuntu
<ninjamaster1616> for ubuntu studio?
<cfhowlett2> about XFCE that is
<cfhowlett2> yes UbuntuStudio is built on XFCE
<ninjamaster1616> k
<cfhowlett2> xfce4-appfinder would seem to be the right place, but I don't see the keyboarding bindings.
<ninjamaster1616> ok this i just googled... dosen seem right though...http://lgallardo.com/en/2009/07/18/accesos-rapidos-en-xfce-4keyboard-shortcuts-in-xfce-4/
<cfhowlett2> I think that's the one!
<ninjamaster1616> k
<cfhowlett2> but I don't see the terminal keybinding
<ninjamaster1616> trying
<ninjamaster1616> whats the terminal program located
<ninjamaster1616> what folder?
<ninjamaster1616> ok for those who wanted to know as well use th link find your applications manager go to keyboard control
<ninjamaster1616> select applications
<ninjamaster1616> create a new short cut type in you keyboard short cut...
<ninjamaster1616> and type in this as the command to call up terminal; exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator
<ninjamaster1616> all god
<ninjamaster1616> good
<ninjamaster1616> need to know the call to get it to work..
<ninjamaster1616> now i got a ctl+alt+T for a terminal now.... cool
<cfhowlett2> ninjamaster1616, I posted the question in #xubuntu
<ninjamaster1616> i got the solution now its cool
<cfhowlett2> really?  doesn't work for me ...
<ninjamaster1616> round about way but... its working here
<ninjamaster1616> find you applications manager
<ninjamaster1616> for me its under setting manager
<ninjamaster1616> in the drop down
<cfhowlett2> another time and I'll play with that ... maybe
<ninjamaster1616> work solid...its another way to make any kinda short cut happen.... maybe ill do that for ardour
<ninjamaster1616> what do you guys do any way... for work/ money?
<cfhowlett2> Me?  Teaching English in China but hoping to do SOME kind of multimedia stuff that'll actually pay
<ninjamaster1616> is any one a ubuntu/linux coder?
<ninjamaster1616> got your tfl certificate?
<cfhowlett2> next month I'll get my CELTA.  Really not a pre-requisite in China ....
<ninjamaster1616> hmmm... how did you get that work? what steps...
<ninjamaster1616> im wanna do that to
<ninjamaster1616> japan and korea
<cfhowlett2> searched on Dave's esl cafe for job listings, applied, interviewed via skype, offer made and accepted and here I am.  I extended my first contract.  The CELTA provider offered me a job once I graduated.  I told my school I was leaving and they sweetened the deal substantially so I re-signed for another term.
<cfhowlett2> ninjamaster1616, as far as Korea/Japan, a CELTA/CertTESOL is highly recommended.
<ninjamaster1616> awww
<ninjamaster1616> lol
<ninjamaster1616> BA or what for requirments?
<cfhowlett2> BA + certificate plus state license is the best of all worlds, but definitely a BA + certificate for Japan.  If you're a recent graduate, see Japan English Teacher scheme for Japan (JET) or the English Program in Korea (EPIK) for Korea.
<ninjamaster1616> i am an ex service men in the states... i wanna move onto something better in a new place....think teaching english over seas
<cfhowlett2> !ot|and I think we've pretty much moved offtopic
<ubottu> and I think we've pretty much moved offtopic: #ubuntustudio is the official Ubuntu Studio support channel and #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chatter. Welcome!
<ninjamaster1616> i do not have a BA
<ninjamaster1616> lol yes
<cfhowlett2> ninjamaster1616, skype me and let's get off channel with this
<ninjamaster1616> k how?
<ninjamaster1616> be guys
<rodney_stp> Hi. having a bit of trouble with getting kicked out to the login prompt
<rodney_stp> ...at random times and intervals. I'll have to deal with this later, I guess.
<lumpy> ello all
<lumpy> holstein, you got a few minutes to help me hack 12.04 up a bit
<lumpy> nvm
<lumpy> i will try you tomorrow
<lumpy> i can't get audio in idjc
<lumpy> but i have another fire i have to deal with atm
<holstein> lumpy: in what way?
<Lump|AFK> holstein, i think i might have to remove pluseaudio
<Lump|AFK> but not sure
<Lump|AFK> i lost a HD and had to start fresh
<holstein> you shouldnt
<Lump|AFK> well jack indicates everything is connected
<Lump|AFK> but idjc does not pick up my line in
<holstein> you can always disable the pulse bridge in qjackclt under the misc tab.. Jackdbus checkbox
<Lump|AFK> and, likely unrelated, i can't connect to the remote server
<holstein> what server?
<Lump|AFK> the shoutcast server
<holstein> troubleshoot connection issues seperate from audio
<Lump|AFK> i tried the dbus both ways
<Lump|AFK> same result
<holstein> Lump|AFK: sure.. and i have no idea wht that result is
<holstein> you need to elaborate, and test that you can use audio in general in JACK
<Lump|AFK> the result is
<holstein> then, make sure you are setting idjc to use JACK.. then route properly.. then troubleshoot the network
<Lump|AFK> that when i talk on the mic
<Lump|AFK> none of the meters move in idjc
<holstein> Lump|AFK: can you "talk on the mic" to *anything*?
<holstein> Lump|AFK: take idjc out of the euation
<Lump|AFK> i can hear it through the speakers
<Lump|AFK> and record in audacity
<holstein> take pulse out of the equation
<holstein> Lump|AFK: in audacity with JACK?
<Lump|AFK> in the past, i have had to remove pulse
<Lump|AFK> no i use alsa for audacity
<holstein> Lump|AFK: you are not using pulse, correct?
<holstein> Lump|AFK: if you are nt using pluse, then you are not using it. remove it if uyou like, but if its off, its off
<Lump|AFK> actually not sure at the moment
<holstein> Lump|AFK: confirm
<Lump|AFK> i killed it in the term
<holstein> Lump|AFK: you mues disable the dbus, then restart jack
<holstein> Lump|AFK: i dont kill it in the terminal
<Lump|AFK> kk
<Lump|AFK> i do not see any pulse in the connect after restart
<holstein> right.. you shouldnt if you unticked the box
<holstein> and, you dont want it, correct?
<Lump|AFK> nope
<Lump|AFK> don't want it
<Lump|AFK> and didn't see it before either
<holstein> so, load up something easy like audacity and test
<Lumpy> nothing there either
<holstein> so, its not idjc
<holstein> you can stop messing with it
<holstein> its that you are not routing jack properly
<holstein> you tested the mic with audacity with pulse, and it worked, because pulse is easier to configure, and usually "just works"
<Lumpy> but it is routed, in the patch bay, exactly as i did it in the past
<holstein> Lumpy: route *all* the ins to the outs
<holstein> dont trust the labels
<Lumpy> i had this problem with an earlier studio version
<Lumpy> i remember removing pulse completely to fix it
<Lumpy> that is the reason i tried that first
<holstein> remove it then
<holstein> but, you are *not* using pulse
<Lumpy> i know that and get that
<Lumpy> which is why i am confused
<holstein> try lubuntu live CD.. they dont ship pulse
<Lumpy> i just can't see anything different than what worked before
<holstein> Lumpy: are you routing *all* the ins to some outs you confirmed are working?
<Lumpy> as far as i can tell yes
<holstein> Lumpy: confirm that
<Lumpy> look, i will poke about a bit more with it and get back to you
<holstein> check alsamixer and tweak *everything*
<Lumpy> already checked alsamixer as well
<holstein> Lumpy: ok.. check in #opensourcemusicians as well
<holstein> Lumpy: dont "check" it.. make the connetions, and tweak *everything*
<holstein> you cant trust the labels in alsa
<Lumpy> and what is the dev channel again?
<holstein> #ubuntustudio-devel ?
<Lumpy> i swear if i lose one more piece of hardware i am going back to passenger pigeons
<holstein> hehe
<Lumpy> i will look into it more and get back with you tomorrow or the next day
<holstein> sure.. cheers!
<Lumpy> i might have work tomorrow and if i do that will bump this back a day
<Lumpy> thank nonetheless
<Lumpy> ttyl
<Lumpy> i must scoot now
<holstein> o/
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-10
<OvenWerks> holstein: Lumpy was probably looking for me. I know his setup a bit from the past and what he is trying to do. Ping me if he is around again. I was napping though :)
<holstein> OvenWerks: will do
<OvenWerks> thanks
<Aethysius> This is from a place of ignorance, but what makes Ubuntu Studio different from any other Ubuntu distro? Just the software with which it's packaged?
<holstein> basically.. same as xubuntu vs ubuntu or whatever
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu, but its quite different
<Aethysius> How so?
<holstein> we all have access to all the repos.. for example, XFCE is in the repos.. so is unity.. ubuntu uses unity, we and xubuntu use XFCE
<Aethysius> Excellent.
<Aethysius> I detest Unity.
<holstein> i dont
<Aethysius> So, US is more akin to Xubuntu?
<holstein> i just dont use it, because i dont prefer it.. though, volunteers work on supporting, creating, and maintaining unity, and have come a long way in a short time with it
<holstein> Aethysius: xubuntu and ubuntustudio use XFCE
<Aethysius> Right.
<Aethysius> Sorry to be obtuse sounding.
<holstein> nah.. ask what you like.. im just trying to be clear
<Aethysius> I'm actually using Kubuntu right now; I might just switch over to US for my main distro; I just use the web browser, IRC, music, and the occasional movie.
<holstein> you can use whatever you like from our packages in kubuntu or under kde
<holstein> if you like KDE, you like KDE.. and might want to keep it
<Aethysius> True.
<Aethysius> I like KDE, it just doesn't like some of the software I like. ;)
<Unit193> There are metapackages for the different UbuntuStudio tasks, but seems like that'd be overkill.
<Aethysius> Oh?
<holstein> correct
<Unit193> !find ubuntustudio
<ubottu> Found: plymouth-theme-ubuntustudio, ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntustudio, ubuntustudio-audio, ubuntustudio-audio-plugins, ubuntustudio-controls, ubuntustudio-default-settings, ubuntustudio-desktop, ubuntustudio-font-meta, ubuntustudio-generation, ubuntustudio-graphics (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntustudio&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Aethysius> I see.
<occ> has anyone here installed ubuntuStudio 12.04 on a laptop and everything worked out the box?
<zequence> occ: What is not working for you?
<occ> im just looking for a laptop to buy. and want it to be fully compatible
<occ> without tinkering
<zequence> occ: Whatever works with Ubuntu will work with Ubuntu Studio, so, if you want to be 100% sure, check out the Ubuntu certified machines
<occ> yes iv looked at that list but it is very limited
<zequence> occ: I'd just make sure that all the devices are supported
<zequence> like, make sure the camera is not custom, or that the wifi is not supported
<zequence> but, I wouldn't be able to recommend any machines myself
<occ> yeh iv been looking at individual components too. but some manufacturers seem to do retarded stuff on their machines which make anything possible
<zequence> system76 makes some nice machines
<zequence> https://www.system76.com/
<occ> yeh i saw that too.... wish i could get one but cant order stuff online as i need to buy it and have it in the next couple of days
<zequence> got to a store with a live DVD or usb stick, and ask if you can test boot
<zequence> go*
<occ> yeh i might try that
<angel> hi
<angel>  i can't find midi codecs for ardour
<occ> keep looking. dont give up
<JailBird> hi everyone
<JailBird> Im running ubuntu studio 10.04 and Im having difficulty with the network detection. Im a complete linux noob.
<JailBird> I see irc is alive now more than ever.
<OvenWerks> lumpy__: I am here now
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-11
<lumpy__> kk
<lumpy__> so am i
<OvenWerks> what have you tried?
<lumpy__> do want to do this in chat or do want to open a teamspeak session
<OvenWerks> I haven't got TS set up.
<Lumpy> kk
<Lumpy> well I tried removing pulse
<Lumpy> got me no where so i reinstalled it
<Lumpy> i checked all the alsamixer sliders
<Lumpy> experimented with it for each on
<Lumpy> got me no where
<OvenWerks> it shouldn't make any difference. (pulse)
<Lumpy> i believe not connecting to the shoutcast server is a seperate issue and may be on the shoutcast server end
<Lumpy> well do you have any thoughts on how i can trouble shoot this
<OvenWerks> connecting to shoutcast is only worth worying about after audio works.
<Lumpy> you are much better at all the cli stuff
<Lumpy> well the fallbacks won't connect either
<Lumpy> and i agree
<Lumpy> it is not worth dealing with until i can get jackd to work
<OvenWerks> I would like to see the alsa screens.
<OvenWerks> I can't remember the web site for sending screen shots though :(
<OvenWerks> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<OvenWerks> there we are :)
<OvenWerks> so starting alsamixer in a terminal
<Lumpy> i was going to try and let you just watch the desktop
<Lumpy> but...
<Lumpy> vino is giving me critical errors
<Lumpy> so then i just paste you a link like this --> http://imagebin.org/264081 right?
<Lumpy> that is the default, built in sound card
<Lumpy> that is NOT the one i use to stream
<OvenWerks> I was about to say that :)
<Lumpy> well i assumed you wanted to see everything
<OvenWerks> OK screen shot of what F^ looks like?
<OvenWerks> sorry F6
<OvenWerks> That should be a list of cards
<Lumpy> http://imagebin.org/264082
<OvenWerks> Ok, so select the SB
<Lumpy> http://imagebin.org/264083
<OvenWerks> If it works faster for you, you can just take shots of the terminal window.
<OvenWerks> F4?
<Lumpy> less than half the sliders show
<Lumpy> do you want to see all of the sb sliders?
<OvenWerks> Might be useful.
<Lumpy> http://imagebin.org/264085
<Lumpy> http://imagebin.org/264086
<Lumpy> those last two complete F3
<Lumpy> http://imagebin.org/264084
<Lumpy> and that would be F4
<OvenWerks> What are the Line Liv... and line2 li?
<OvenWerks> if you select them the Item line at the top should give more info
<OvenWerks> it also looks like there is more off the screen to the left.
<Lumpy> there are three images total for F3
<OvenWerks> I mean for F4
<Lumpy> the item desp for  line live is "Line LiveDrive [dB gain: mute mute]
<Lumpy> yes there is Bass, Trebble, Front, Surround, Synth, and Wave
<Lumpy> Bass and Treble are at 50
<Lumpy> the rest all at 0
<Lumpy> Line 2 is the same as line one only diff is "LiveDrive 1"
<OvenWerks> in another terminal :) arecord -l
<Lumpy> i am assuming that is an l and not a one
<OvenWerks> yes
<Lumpy> screenshot of it?
<OvenWerks> I think you can drop the info from card 1 here.
<OvenWerks> just the first line
<Lumpy> card 1: Live [SB Live! Value [CT4780]], device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]
<OvenWerks> That looks pretty normal.
<OvenWerks> It only showed two devices?
<OvenWerks> (card 0 and card 1
<Lumpy> yup
<Lumpy> just double checked
<Lumpy> like you said
<OvenWerks> ok, maybe we should look at qjackctl.
<Lumpy> it /looks/ pretty normal
<Lumpy> but it /acts/ pretty stubborn
<Lumpy> like my xgf
<Lumpy> heh
<Lumpy> fire up in terminal? or gui?
<OvenWerks> gui
<OvenWerks> don't start jack, just qjackctl
<Lumpy> what we really need are more menus.. . hehe
<Lumpy> okay opened but not running
<OvenWerks> lets look at setup
<OvenWerks> Interface: says?
<OvenWerks> should be right side of the dialog, maybe a third down.
<Lumpy> http://imagebin.org/264089
<Lumpy> that would be the settings tab
<Lumpy> and everything is set just as it is on my two fallbacks
<Lumpy> both of which work
<OvenWerks> you shouldn't have to use input and output devices.
<Lumpy> and i have tried every variant of the input and output devices related to SB
<Lumpy> what do you mean
<Lumpy> like leave it blank?
<OvenWerks> input device, output device should be default and just set the device with Interface: which is greyed out right now.
<OvenWerks> Has it always been greyed out?
<Lumpy> not if i put default in for devices
<Lumpy> but I have always chosen the devices in the past
<OvenWerks> There can be problems doing that. Channels can be default too.
<Lumpy> usually channels are default
<OvenWerks> beside Interface there is a tiny box with a >
<Lumpy> that was one of my "swings and misses"
<OvenWerks> if you click that it should show your devices.
<Lumpy> i got that already
<OvenWerks> select hw:1 not hw:1,0 I think
<Lumpy> selected that which is SB Live! value [CT 4780]
<OvenWerks> shoot me another screen before we save it :)
<Lumpy> it now looks like this --> http://imagebin.org/264090
<OvenWerks> qjackctl has changed my version looks different :)
<OvenWerks> select ok
<Lumpy> save it first though right?
<OvenWerks> OK should save it.
<Lumpy> well you never worked in the department of redundancy department :P
<OvenWerks> The preset save at the top is something else
<Lumpy> done
<Lumpy> so should i try it now?
<OvenWerks> start jack.
<Lumpy> running
<Lumpy> no errors in message window
<OvenWerks> what does the connections look like.
<Lumpy> i also see pulseaudio in the connection
<Lumpy> hang on i will get you a shot
<OvenWerks> Thats ok
<Lumpy> guess i managed to reinstall pulse okay then
<OvenWerks> seems so
<OvenWerks> OK lets select "disconnect all"    to get rid of the pulse connects
<Lumpy> done
<OvenWerks> "expand all" will show well too
<Lumpy> did that as well
<OvenWerks> how many captures do you have?
<OvenWerks> (Im thinking two)
<Lumpy> correct
<Lumpy> capture_1, capture_2
<OvenWerks> do you have  some noise/music that is continuous you can run into line in?
<Lumpy> i can just thump on the mic
<Lumpy> which i can hear over the speakers
<OvenWerks> I was thinking music would be easier but that is fine too
<Lumpy> everything that goes in goes into the mixer first
<OvenWerks> Yup.
<OvenWerks> start the meterbridge
<Lumpy> okay i just opened up gmusicbrowser
<OvenWerks> connect capture 1 and 2 to the meter bridge.
<Lumpy> can't believe i didn't instal vcl yet
<OvenWerks> we want audio from off of this machine though.
<Lumpy> actually we don't
<Lumpy> i am in irc on my net book
<Lumpy> which is running into the mixer
<Lumpy> no meter movement on the meterbridge
<OvenWerks> that would be off of the target machine then ok.
<Lumpy> correct
<Lumpy> capture to meterbridge gives me no movement
<Lumpy> and i have a good level on board meter
<Lumpy> and can hear the music through the speakers
<Lumpy> and they are the speakers connected to the SB
<OvenWerks> Ok back to alsamixer in a terminal that is not full screen so we can still see the meters
<Lumpy> i am assuming capture
<OvenWerks> lets start with playback actually
<Lumpy> kk
<OvenWerks> if you move over to the slider that says Line
<OvenWerks> and hit M the sound out to the speakers should go away
<Lumpy> kk, muted it
<Lumpy> and just as you said
<Lumpy> which i knew would happen
<OvenWerks> OK now capture.
<Lumpy> kk
<OvenWerks> in the image you showed me "Line" was the first thing on the left, can you go left of that?
<Lumpy> yes like i typed Bass, Treble, Front, Surround, Synth, Wave
<Lumpy> Bass and Treble at 50
<Lumpy> rest at 0
<OvenWerks> On the capture screen? wow no wonder I was confused.
<Lumpy> the SB has EVERYTHING on the capture screen
<Lumpy> heh
<OvenWerks> The alsa driver is not clear in naming then.
<OvenWerks> OK
<Lumpy>  i think you can capture everything but bass and treble
<OvenWerks> if you select Line which is capture right now and hit space.
<Lumpy> it was already selected but space does toggle it
<OvenWerks> maybe go through the other channels hitting space. for each. You may find you don't have to unselect one for the next to work.
<Lumpy> not all of them
<Lumpy> eureka
<Lumpy> color me simple
<Lumpy> line and capture must have capture under them
<Lumpy> i now have meter movement
<OvenWerks> good, gotta go
<OvenWerks> Wife needs me.
<Lumpy> kk
<Lumpy> thanks mega bunches
<Lumpy> i feel soooo stupid
<Lumpy> time for me to fly as well
<Lumpy> thanks again and ttyl
<dbolton> When I Alt+Middle click a window it dismisses/minimizes the window. Is there a way to turn off this behavior?
<dbolton> Ardour uses the same shortcut for automation editing
<dbolton> I only see keybaord shortcuts in the Xfce settings windows.
<holstein> dbolton: thats where i would look.. in the xfce settings
<holstein> dbolton: i havent bothered with middle-click for a long time.. and i dont have a way to  test
<holstein> dbolton: ask in #xubuntu as well
<holstein> dbolton: how about, under settings for window manager.. keyboard section
<dbolton> holstein: I don't see any mouse shortcuts there.
<dbolton> Just keyboard.
<holstein> i would just remap the one in ardour, and get some work dont
<holstein> done*
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-12
<dbolton> When I try to install WINE on Ubuntu Studio 13.04 it says a bunch of programs will be removed, including jackd1, jackd1-firewire, libfluidsynth-dev, libjack-dev, libjack0
<dbolton> Does this mean if I install WINE I can't use JACK or FluidSynth?
<dbolton> According to Google only one other person has received a similar error message: https://www.facebook.com/nohimsithuwili/posts/227055247423213
<holstein> dbolton: i dont use wine
<holstein> dbolton: and, i havent tried in 13.04 at all.. since, it doesnt ship by default, i havent tested it
<holstein> dbolton: what exactly are you installing? and how?
<dbolton> holstein: The impetus for installing WINE was viena (a soundfont editor)
<dbolton> holstein: but I'm sure there's others.
<holstein> i would as what they are using in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i know we have native tools for that
<dbolton> holstein: It was the recommended program in some post on Ardour (and I was already familiar with it from Windows). Apparently it works well under wine.
<holstein> dbolton: then, how are you trying to install what exactly?
<holstein> have you tried any --no-recommends options?
<dbolton> holstein: I went to Ubuntu Software Center and clicked install for Wine Windows Program Loader
<holstein> dbolton: so, try in the command line....
<holstein> try with the no recommends option
<holstein> i dont have 13.04 running here, so i cant try and break it to help you
<holstein> theres a PPA version you can try https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<Aethysius> Hi, I have some questions; Ubuntu Studio isn't installing for me.
<Lump|AFK> Aethysius, i may be able to help you but could you be a bit more specific please?
<Aethysius> Sorry for being so vague.
<Lump|AFK> how are you trying to install it?
<Lump|AFK> from CD, USB etc
<Aethysius> I've tried both USB and DVD.
<Lump|AFK> no worries about vague
<Lump|AFK> i can be real stupid about things at times myself
<Aethysius> Same error.
<Lump|AFK> have you checked the disk, usb for errors?
<Lump|AFK> if not start there and make sure you have a good iso
<Aethysius> I'm not in front of that computer, so I can't tell you the error it throws up.
<Lump|AFK> also what version are you trying to install
<Aethysius> 13.04.
<Lump|AFK> are you far from the computer?
<Aethysius> Quite a bit.
<Aethysius> I'm not at home.
<Lump|AFK> have you checked the DVD for errors?
<Aethysius> Yes.
<Lump|AFK> and were there any?
<Lump|AFK> specificaly on the DVD not on attempting to install
<Aethysius> Nope, and the USB was fine too. I might just have a bad iso.
<Lump|AFK> that is what the error check is /supposed/ to check
<Lump|AFK> do you recall what the error install was?
<Lump|AFK> or was it just a number code
<Aethysius> id something 5, when actually trying to install.
<Lump|AFK> and i am assuming you are using the wubi to install and not the alternate
<Aethysius> It said the CD drive might be bad, or the comp might be too hot.
<Aethysius> The GUI? Yeah.
<Lump|AFK> it shouldn't tell you the CD is bad from USB
<Lump|AFK> so, for the moment, since you are away from the PC
<Aethysius> It does though. It's the same error message.
<Lump|AFK> let us ASSUME your PC is too hot
<Lump|AFK> again we are just assuming for now
<Aethysius> Yeah, it just might be.
<Lump|AFK> if you PC is over heating, it is likely dirty
<Aethysius> It isn't though.
<Lump|AFK> when is the last time you opened up the case and cleaned out all the dust and dirt?
<Aethysius> I've only had it since April.
<Lump|AFK> is it a tower
<Aethysius> Yes.
<Lump|AFK> is it sitting on the floor?
<Aethysius> No.
<Lump|AFK> kk
<Lump|AFK> have you actually looked inside the case
<Lump|AFK> if your house is dusty, like mine
<Lump|AFK> it can suck in a lot of dust in a short amount of time
<Aethysius> I haven't. I'll be moving today, so I guess I can check at some point.
<Lump|AFK> what i would suggest, especially since you are not near the machine at the moment
<Lump|AFK> is check that when you get home
<Lump|AFK> and get back with us here
<Aethysius> Alright.
<Lump|AFK> you may be shocked by what you see as far as dust
<Lump|AFK> i have two cats, one dog and live in a loft above a warehouse
<Aethysius> I'm going to DL a new iso as well.
<Aethysius> The temperature isn't that high, though.
<Lump|AFK> it only takes a few weeks for dust to build up on the filters i put over the air intakes on my towers
<Lump|AFK> i dunno
<Lump|AFK> it is had to say with out you in front of the machine
<Aethysius> True.
<Lump|AFK> i lurk here pretty often so hail us here and we shall see
<Lump|AFK> but, for now, I must get back in  line with my nick
<Lump|AFK> ttyl and good luck
<Aethysius> I've been using Kubuntu, and in trying to install US, I fucked up my install of Kubuntu.
<Lump|AFK> also, you might want to DL the 12.04 LTS iso
<Aethysius> Ah, okay.
<Lump|AFK> it would give you another option and it is going to be supported longer
<Aethysius> True.
<Lump|AFK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Lump|AFK> and if you are using K for resource reasons, you might want to think about xfce
<Lump|AFK> ntl, i gotta scoot for now
<Lump|AFK> ttyl
<rayo1> hi
<rayo1> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<rayo1> my soundcard is not supported for linux
<rayo1> no drivers
<SunStar> what card is it? (if all else fails, there are some really nice USB sound cards and internal soundcards at a good price)
<holstein> lol.. its just a general statement, i suppose
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-13
<SunStar> hey guys; ur certificate is expired
<Unit193> "Your"?
<Unit193> So it is, I'd guess zequence would be the one to poke, but he'd have to file with rt I'd guess.
<shish_> morning all
<shish_> can I bother with noob questions
<shish_> morning VanHelsing
<holstein> shish_: ask
<holstein> :)
<shish_> hey
<shish_> so I just installed ubuntu studio on a partition on my Ubuntu machine
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> why?
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu, basically
<holstein> you can dual boot, if you prefer, however
<shish_> and sometimes when I start the system doesn't sort out the sound correctly
<shish_> i have dual booted cause I wanted to seperate the music stuff from work stuff
<shish_> i have a USB to guitar jack cable and JACK doesn't work correctly
<shish_> Ardour doesn't work , Audacity does but not with monitoring the sound
<holstein> ardour "doesnt work"
<holstein> ?
<holstein> start JACK first
<shish_> i setup JACK with the USB as input and the system sound as output
<shish_> Ardour still uses the webcam mic as in input
<holstein> i think you mean, "i have a USB guitar jack that the vendor has not supplied me with linux support, and it doesnt work well with JACK", correct?
<shish_> I ran lspci and lsusb from the console and the inputs in JACK are correct
<holstein> shish_: dont split JACK into 2 cards like that
<holstein> that is no stable, or easy to maintain
<shish_> but if I leave everything on default then JACK uses the webcam mic
<holstein> whats the other option? the USB jack that doest work?
<holstein> doesnt*
<shish_> i have gotten to work before, about a year ago but without Ubuntu STudio on a different Ubuntu machine
<shish_> 11.04
<holstein> its EOL
<holstein> but, if it works, and you are dual booting, and you dont need the repos, use it
<shish_> is there another audio router , an alternative to JACK?
<holstein> shish_: likely
<holstein> shish_: probably with support for 3 devices ;)
<holstein> shish_: JACK is what you want in linux
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> shish_: /join #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> try and keep it simple
<shish_> thanks
<holstein> try and elaborate about how ardour is "not working"
<holstein> try #ardour
<damo22> how do i make pulseaudio output to jack?
<damo22> i just installed the pulseaudio-module-jack
<damo22> got it
<tim__> is this where i can ask questions?
<arief> sepiiii.................
<arief> apa ada yang dari indonesia?
<Unit193> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<arief> sepiii di channel #ubuntu-id
<neo-casio> hello all!
<neo-casio> I'm installing ubuntu studio right now
<neo-casio> I got an external USB card (mobilepre) and got excited about using it with my casio keyboard
<neo-casio> studio's low latency support is what I really want to check out
<neo-casio> installation done, so I'm rebooting
<neo-casio> catch ya later :-)
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-14
<thunder1212> hi
<holstein> o/
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-07
<staxxx> hello everyone i'm having problem with ardour everytime i use it after a while it crashes with a message saying audio backend zombified. it forçes me to close ardour and doesnt let me save my work. any help please??
<holstein> staxxx: i would just relax my jack settings
<staxxx> how?
<staxxx> what do you mean by relaxing the jack settings?
<holstein> staxxx: in the setting for jack.. in qjackctl.. set the frames/period higher, and test.. try and set it up where the latency is higher.. like 40ms+
<staxxx> i used to get it to work fine with 128
<staxxx> this has been only happening recently
<holstein> staxxx: ok.. well, *something* has changed..
<holstein> staxxx: did you get a kernel update? if so, try the older kernel
<holstein> me? id relax the jack settings and test..
<staxxx> testing
<jhonny> hola
<studio-user879> ciao a tutti
<studio-user879> list
<leor> hi
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-08
<karlgrz> hey all trying to debug issue with a webcam audio capturing in ubuntu 14.04, sorry if this is the wrong channel
<karlgrz> any ideas?
<karlgrz> I'm happy to provide details to troubleshoot or research elsewhere. Cursory web searching has yielding nothing substantial
<karlgrz> yielded
<Gotolei> I've been having trouble recording sound in 12.04
<Gotolei> audacity is set to alsa:pulse and it isn't catching anything. pavucontrol doesn't even list it under "recording"
<Gotolei> this is vanilla ubuntu, ad I'm pretty sure nothing's been changed with how the sound stack is set up
<xequence> Gotolei: If you use pulseaudio, make sure you have set the correct input in pulseaudio settings
<Gotolei> is that in pavucontrol?
<xequence> There's an input level monitor in pulseaudio settings
<xequence> pavucontrol is one gui app for pulse settings
<Gotolei> ok so the bar's at least moving
<Gotolei> still nothing actually capturing internal sound though
<Gotolei> http://i.imgur.com/mRKy7Wk.png
<Gotolei> ok so simple screen recorder seems to catch it but audacity can't
<_Tailung_> Can somebody help me with a technical ubuntu studio question? about latency and overall system performance?
<_Tailung_> Like would there be a overall performance costs of system reactiveness, because of the 0 latency setup. Because:
<_Tailung_> I don get the performance on games it would expect. I had good performance in normal ubuntu 13.10 setup before. even with unity.
<_Tailung_> nog I get fps drops all the time en don get above 13 fps in a minecraft game.
<_Tailung_> Before I had it fixed on 30 fps with no problem and even do opengl screen recording.
<_Tailung_> Now I get half without even recording!
<_Tailung_> I was wondering if it had to do with the way UStudio is setup.
<_Tailung_> And shure a solution to this problem Iḿ having ;)
<andrew> Hey I'm new to linux and to this chat room.I have ubuntu studio installed,and i love it.All the audio works great.I am having frequent problems with my graphics card i think.When I start my computer up some times it will freeze no mouse no keyboard.I have to boot back up for the computer to work.After reading through alot of comments on the forums the solution still eludes me.Tried to find my graphics card info and it says unclaime
<andrew> d device.Also in additional drivers i have nothing listed
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-09
<jon__> if I boot with emu1616m pci card plugged in, it fails to boot
<jon__> if I plug it in while already in ubuntustudio, it freezes
<jon__> any ideas?
<WayKool99> Using ubuntu studio v14.04 amd64, LTS. in v10.04, when you 'dragged and dropped' a file into an open folder, it automatically deleted the Desktop icon. 14.04 doesn't seem to do that?
<WayKool99> instead, it keeps the desktop copy. is there, possibly a way to stop the desktop 'copy'?
<WayKool99> or rather, i should say 'delete' the desktop copy
<guest-0daQvu> hello I am having problems logging into my account. Right now I am using the guest account.
<guest-0daQvu> I type in my pass and login then the screen goes black as though it were loading then it goes back to the login screen
<guest-0daQvu> ok I posted it on the forums now. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233569&p=13068973#post13068973
<holstein> guest-vSmSay: i would start removing/renaming config files for my user
<holstein> for the x session and xfce..
<rustyraptor> I am having a problem logging in with the display manager
<rustyraptor> Could be related to Xorg but I am not sure
<rustyraptor> I recently installed the nvidia non-free drivers. That leads me to think it's xorg
<rustyraptor> I have posted in the forums btw
<rustyraptor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233569
<rustyraptor> should I just reinstall?
<rustyraptor> guise :(
<rustyraptor> is this channel alive?
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-10
<Jmainguy> yeah man
<Jmainguy> super alive
<Jmainguy> if you hit escape while it is booting up with the animation
<Jmainguy> you can see the command line, and possibly where its breaking
<Jmainguy> for me, its when I have my emu1616m plugged in at anytime, just wont boot
<Jmainguy> and freezes if I plug it in after boot
<Jmainguy> but it did this on Fedora as well, so it appears its just me
<delt> Hello
<delt> just wondering about recording midi between processes....
<delt> let's say i use rosegarden to capture midi from renoise... is there a way to "capture" the tempo changes, time signatures etc...?
<delt> renoise has a "midi clock master" feature, which i thought did this, but the resulting midi data in rosegarden keeps the default of 4/4 120bpm
<delt> also, is there a way for rosegarden to start recording when renoise starts playing?
<studio-user204> ciao
<studio-user204> mi potete aiutare
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<studio-user204> no riesco ad installare virtual box
<studio-user204> grazie
<zequence> delt: You should try exporting the renoise track to a midi file, and import it instead
<zequence> if there's not an export option, there should at least be a "record midi" options
<zequence> option*
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-11
<EleanorEllis> Thunar doesn't remember my ftp passwords even though I check the "Remember forever" box. It seems to call the keyring application and I enter my password there to unlock the keyring but still no joy, so I have to enter my ftp usernames and passwords every time.
<nickhilr1> is there a way to get ubuntu studio with just audio packages, like jack, ardour zyn etc and not blender, inkscape, gimp and everything
<zequence> nickhilr1: Yes, with 14.04, you can deselect packages
<zequence> ..during installation
<nickhilr1> oh i meant while downloading the image.. i am on limited internet bandwidth
<zequence> nickhilr1: You can get any Ubuntu flavor, and add the audio packages to it
<zequence> nickhilr1: just add yourself to audio group, and install linux-lowlatency once you're done
<zequence> also, say "yes" to realtime, when installing jack
<zequence> all of the audio packages are in ubuntustudio-audio
<zequence> so..
<zequence> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio linux-lowlatency
<nickhilr1> cool.. what did you mean audio group.. i am new to linux
<zequence> nickhilr1: User are members of groups in order to get access to certain things, like the CD-rom
<zequence> nickhilr1: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<zequence> $USER is your user name
<zequence> to see all the groups you are in, use the command: groups
<zequence> but, you'll need to logout/login to see changes
<zequence> nickhilr1: Just be careful with the "usermod" command. You can mess things up with it
<nickhilr1> zequence: so i install ubuntu first and then install audio packages and add my account to the audio group later
<zequence> nickhilr1: Yep
<nickhilr1> zequence: alright.. thank you :)
<aloiece> are the ardour updates (so to speak) streamlined in 14.04? (Not sure I'm using the word correctly)
<Jmainguy> which updates
<holstein> aloiece: yes
<holstein> aloiece: but, the version is what it is.. you dont get an updated version. just maintenance
<aloiece> jmainguy: the updates that ardour releases regularly,
<aloiece> thanks holstein. yap that's fine
<holstein> aloiece: ubuntu is not a "rolling release". if you want the latest version of ardour, you can get it yourself from the creator, who, if youa re contributing, will provide a simple executable.. or, PPA.. such as kxstudio ppa
<holstein> what do i do? i am personally a contributor, so i just download the latest from ardour directly
<Jmainguy> you have to be a contributor to get ir from ardour?
<holstein> Jmainguy: no
<holstein> Jmainguy: you have to be a contributor to get the binary already compiled and ready to easily click and run
<aloiece> Me too, I only just upgraded to ubuntustudio 14.04 and I was wondering if I'd still "have to" download the maintenance (as you described it well) updates myself or if I'll get them
<Jmainguy> Thats pretty lame
<holstein> Jmainguy: its opensource.. the source for the latest versions is available free.. and you can make whatever you like with it.. including a binary, or PPA
<holstein> Jmainguy: ?
<holstein> why?.. it was never promised.. its "as-advertised"
<Jmainguy> going through the work to compile it, and then not giving it out
<Jmainguy> thats pretty lame
<holstein> Jmainguy: you can "go through the work" and give it out all you like
<Jmainguy> yes, yes I can
<holstein> Jmainguy: if in doing said work, you think its work charging for, thats all the creator is charging for, currently
<Jmainguy> "the creator"
<holstein> correct... paul davis
<Jmainguy> I thought you were a contributor
<holstein> Jmainguy: i pay.. thats how i get the pre-complied binary for my use, already ready to go.. and i consider it a donation to the cause, which i support
<Jmainguy> ah, ok
<holstein> but, the source is there at the site.. and the code gets into debian upstream
<Jmainguy> I thought you meant you contributed code, and got the binary for it
<Jmainguy> or contributed wiki updates, etc etc
<holstein> no.. i just pay
<Jmainguy> gotcha
<holstein> though, paul may offer something like that, if he needed the help
<holstein> i dont know him that well..
<Jmainguy> I am sure he wouldnt mind the help, hence open sourcing it
<holstein> wouldnt hurt to ask, if one had more time than money, so to speak
<Jmainguy> hey diff topic, was there never a 13.04?
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<holstein> we had an ubuntustudio 13.04.. they are all EOL now
<holstein> all flavors 13.04 is eol
<Jmainguy> ah
<Jmainguy> yeah I am fairly nub at ubuntu, I got to memorize their LTS strategy at some point
<aloiece> holstein your name sounds familiar. I guess you're one of the developers (or main developers?) of ubuntustudio?
<holstein> aloiece: just a non-code contributing volunteer
<aloiece> well so far
<aloiece> I'm trying to get into it. starting to study IT in september
<aloiece> hei I've seen a ui cpu frequency manager in dreamstudio that I recently tried a live session of. wouldn't that be useful to implement in ubuntustudio as well?
<holstein> aloiece: go for it
<holstein> i just use an XFCE one
<holstein> nothing prevents dick from putting those in debian upstream and getting them into ubuntu
<aloiece> how can we urge them to do it?
<holstein> aloiece: them? you mean dick? just ask him
<holstein> its likely just a repo tool.. i would just look and see what it is
<holstein> AFAIK, he's using unity.. you are free to use unity and whatever else you like.. though, its likely just a GTK tool
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-12
<nickhilr1> i have ubuntu vanilla now, how can i get only the audio packages included in ubuntu studio
<taomaster> anyone knows ow to get compiz to work correctly in this o/s
<famax8> hi guys - i am confused - i have a 12.10 studio but it seems that there are mainly stuff about 12.04 and 14.04...is that normal? or my distro is somehow not supported?
<jessejazza> Just started using studio 14.04. seems good... anyone found any problems
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-13
<delt> Hello
<delt> I would like to record midi in rosegarden (played from renoise) recording starting at the same time as renoise starts playback
<delt> and also set the right tempo (and tempo changes) in the midi data instead of keeping the default of 120bpm
<holstein> delt: you use jack to "start" everything, if you want
<holstein> doenst matter where you are playing the midi data, thats all that is recorded, if thats what you want.. to record the midi in rosegarden.. it'll just get the midi data
<jessejazza> ok. I've just done it with copy and paste. I tend to use ctrlshift+o to access bookmarks
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-06
<jim__> Hi, Is startup manager included in Ubuntu Studio?
<cfhowlett> jim__, startup manager?
<jim__> I read this "ou can configure the number of kernel lines in your grub menu with "startup-manager" (go to "Advanced" tab). If you have not installed yet, you can install it with "sudo apt-get install startupmanager" command. "
<cfhowlett> jim__, which would mean it's NOT included by default, yes?
<jim__> I think so.
<cfhowlett> dpkg -l | grep startup-manager          will tell you
<jim__> thanks - back in a few minutes.
<murky> Ola pessoal
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-07
<greybeard> hi, I have a problem
<greybeard> When I install  and try to update from 12 to 14
<greybeard> it says x something has more than one instance and I cant figure out why it wont let me keep updating
<greybeard> hello?
<greybeard> whatever
<yadav> root2redhat
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-08
<gianmarco> ciao
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-09
<baja_> hey im back
<baja_> i have problem. i closed the lid and when i opened and logged in the tool bar disappeared
<baja_> i closed the lid of laptop and when i opened it and logged in back my menu bar dissapeared
<baja_> how do i get it back?
<baja_> any one knows?
<aelevadoan> hey
<aelevadoan> anyone here uses a msi computer?
<aelevadoan> i want to buy a msi  GS60 FANTASMA PRO 3K laptop (http://www.cambalache.es/-todas-las-provincias/-/informatica/ordenadores/msi-gs-serie-gs60-fantasma-pro-3k-15-6/504753885) and i wanted to know if someones tried ubuntu studio on that
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-10
<Patero-ng> que tal
<lvc4> hi xD
<lvc4> sry
<lvc4> iḿ newbe on ubuntu
<lvc4> and try to install studio
<lvc4> i find a sudo commend on wiki but nothing happens
<cfhowlett> !details | lvc4
<ubottu> lvc4: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lvc4> ok sry than i need a moment and thanks fpr the informatioen
<lvc4> i install with term and commend ubuntu studio, how i start it now=?
<cfhowlett> reboot
<lvc4> ok i find a programm icon with the name ubuntu studio meta installer than can i choose some packages did i need that?
<lvc4> ?
<cfhowlett> lvc4, in a terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<cfhowlett> that will get all US packages
<lvc4> thats what i do ^^
<lvc4> so i only need to reboot
<cfhowlett> lvc4, right
<lvc4> ok thanks a lot i came back if all right or got some problems
<lvc4> ok it works, i got a new desktop xD
<cfhowlett> lvc4, congratulations
<lvc4> are u using ubuntu for music or do you know another channal where i can speak with some guys they use it for music?
<lvc4> ubuntu studio*
<cfhowlett> lvc4, #opensourcemusicians
<lvc4> thanks again
<cfhowlett> happy2help lvc4
<lvc4> but its allways good to say thanks the community of ubuntu its so amazing thats why i leave win and if i work long enough on ubuntu/linux i support too new guys
<lvc4> Hey Guys got a big problem
<lvc4> i install ubuntu studio, now i cant play 2 programms like audacity and ardour 3 one of them lose the sound.. and the second problem; firefox dont have sound anymore why?
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-11
<shrek> Hi Guys, Good Morning, I am Shrikant(shrek), I see Poeple login in and login out, no conversations, So, I thought of putting some of my observation and if someone can share their view on the same, in UbuntuStudio, When I close My Laptop flap, I still see the Audacious still continue to play music, whereas is Ubuntu this wasn't the case. Is there any setting to achieve that functionality in UStudio.
<ObrienDave> power settings, close lid setting
<ObrienDave> US uses the xfce desktop. you can ask for help in #xubuntu as well
<shrek> sure Thanks for the help ObrienDave :)
<shrek> and what things we discuss on #ubuntustudio
<ObrienDave> mostly the applications and getting Jack audio to work. you're not limited to this channel for UStudio help
<shrek> cool
<shrek> Thanks :)
<ObrienDave> welcome
<baja_> hi
<baja_> ive been directed here
<baja_> im using studio
<baja_> and i cant access menubar items
<baja_> i cant minimize or maximize
<baja_> any window
<baja_> is there any solution
<baja_> lotuspsychje ....
<cfhowlett> baja_, don't use the enter key.  NO ENTER
<baja_> why?
<baja_> i dont understand
<cfhowlett> hard to read, annoying as he** and won't get you any help.  plus takes up way too much space.
<baja_> ok i understand i put in one paragraph next time
<baja_> anyone knows how i can get a better interface for ubuntu studio that has more accessories
<baja_> its frustrating even my skype is not responding im trying to enter password but i cant
<cfhowlett> baja_, 1 issue at a time.  you should be able to see minimize/maximize/hide buttons on your windows.  if you cannot see them, either change you display appearance (themes) or change your display resolution
<shrek> Hi Guys, I need some help on setting up my Casio Keyboard with US, can someone please help me
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-12
<Whitelion> hi there anyone knows why afther using rosegarden my audio is deactivated?
<HerrZen> hello && cu :-)
<ray12683_> Guten Abend - weiß einer ob es Studio vin Mint noch gibt? Und wenn ja in welcher Version"
<ray12683_> Wird hier deutsch gesprochen?
<ray12683_> Do you speak german?
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-11
<Saw_C13> Spanish?
<Saw_C13> hello I have ultimix alesis ubuntu studio usb 2.0 but not recognize me think ... I can not see the mixer in alsamixer , can someone help ?
<Saw_C13> hello I have ultimix alesis ubuntu studio usb 2.0 but not recognize me think ... I can not see the mixer in alsamixer , can someone help ?
<guitarlayton> have been struggling with getting Jack to work and setting up studio.  What is the most useful documentation source for studio 14.04?
<guitarlayton> also should I update my machine old Dell Inspiron laptop to UStudio 16.04?
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-12
<pcs> Boa noite...
<pcs> good night.. i from brazil
<pcs> alguem aqui fala portugues?
<pcs> You speek Portuguese?
<Unit193> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<pcs> obrigado!
<pcs> Estou precisando de uma ajuda para instalar fonte no ubuntu studio.. não consigo com os comando ubuntu e nem localizar a pasta oculta .fonts não existe nessa versão alguem pode me ajudar?
<studio-user193> Olá, alguém do Brasil?
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-13
<daw__> I don't know if this is the best place to ask this, but I figure audio people might at least know the best place to ask. I deleted my rhythmbox play queue
<daw__> ok, fixed that
<daw__> on to next problem, which I am pretty sure this is the right place
<daw__> my Google Hangouts does not work
<daw__> webrtc works in Firefox but not in Chrome
<daw__> just reran the webrtc tests in Chrome and they work, so I dunno. I guess it is time to try Hangouts again
<daw__> I don't know if http://www.musicmanumit.com/2015/08/ubuntu-studio-150816-music-manumit.html ever got promoted here, but that's a podcast I co-host
<solarbird> hey, updated from 12.04 ro 14.04 to try to solve a problem because nothing else worked, made things much worse;
<solarbird> i've fixed most of _that_ mess, but I can't even launch ardour right now because of endless "(ardour-4.7.0:3539): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine"," but _none_ of the search results online are useful.
<daw__> solarbird:  do you have it partitioned so you could do a clean install?
<solarbird> no, and i've regretted that since I didn't do it.
<solarbird> i do servers that way, didn't think of it for the digital audio workstation
<daw__> solarbird: sucks. Have you posted on ubuntuforums? I don't know how much I will be able to help, but if you send me a link, I will look at it tomorrow
<daw__> I am turning off the computer, so dw11@unhlaw.unh.edu (I'm also daw on GNU Social)
<krytarik> solarbird: Make sure 'ubuntustudio-look', and subsequently 'gtk2-engines-murrine', is installed.
<daw_> anybody here go through the backlogs? Just curious
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-14
<studio-user549> hello there any one around
<studio-user549> need to know how to get larger everything like every thing is small
<unicornjedi> wtf
<unicornjedi> studio-user549: what do you mean
<studio-user549> ok tabs icons and everything are very small in Ubuntu there is a slider under the desktop menue that chainges all of that
<krytarik> studio-user549: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/preferences
<studio-user549> I have tried all those settings and still have not figured out how to make everything like icons and tabs and everything larger like they are very small
<studio-user549> the second issue is that there is not a bar that has like the help and extentions and such when i go into programs like google
<Guest57592> doris
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-15
<leftist> evening is anyone using touchscreen with ubuntustudio?
<autumna> leftist: I do use a wacom cintiq, which is not exactly the same thing but close.
<autumna> why?
<Ansel> hello
<delcrtjp> is flstudio application runperfectly under ubuntu studio?thanks
<delcrtjp> hello,is it someone to help me?
<zequence> delcrtjp: I've never tried it on Linux, but you could always consult the wine application database
<zequence> delcrtjp: Though not as filled with features, you could always try LMMS
<delcrtjp> hello zequence,thanks a lot for your help sir.best
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-16
<studio-user621> Hi guys girls
<studio-user621> Just installing Ubuntu Studio 16.04LTS while I am writing this
<studio-user429> hi
<delcrtjp> hello,i'm sending this request to know if someone can explain me how to use midi controllers over usb with ubuntu studio.many thanks
<OvenWerks> delcrtjp: USB midi controlers should show up as midi ports in ALSA. using a2jmidid will bridge them to jackmidi as well
<delcrtjp> ok,is it would say that every midi controllers can be use on ubuntu studio? thanks
<delcrtjp> ok,is all midi controllers on the market can be use like it?many thanks to you
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-17
<arcasacra> new user here!
<arcasacra> Hi ya everybody!
<dool7> How can I get DVD's to play in VLC ?
<Checkfx> hello all !
<Checkfx> i just tried ubuntu studio with a live dvd! So after seeing it .. just wanted to pass here to tell ya how impress and gratefull about it ! you made my day today !
<dool7> hi
<dool7> on behalf of all Ubuntu Studio users, I'm glad you enjoyed it
<Checkfx> wonderfull distro
<dool7> I replace the XFCE toolbars with Cairo-dock though
<Checkfx> i hag a RT kernel before and use Qjack, rakkarack and ardour ... hydrogen to !
<Checkfx> but seeing all of those already on the distro and all the others ... wow !  loooooooooooove it !
<Checkfx> perfect job and fuc_k you cubase ! pouhahahaha !
<Checkfx> see ya --all
<dool7> lol
<Checkfx> will be back to  help if im alow !
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-11
<yorwos> i just had to reinstall ubuntu studio while keeping my /home. after the fresh installation i have this problem , my firewire soundcard is working out of the box (alsa or pulseaudio) , but qjackctl fails to properly use it. i tried with "pasuspender -- jackd" in the server prefix advanced settings but still fails to , any ideas what to try ?
<yorwos> before i formatted my system was upgraded 12.04->14.04->16.04 and the firewire card never showed on sound settings on taskbar
<yorwos> rebooting , brb hold ur idea for fix if u get any
<yorwos> it appears i can select my audiocard choosing alsa instead of firewire in qjackctl , but in just starts with whatever settings , eg. i've set it to 96000 and it starts at 44100. seems i must somehow stop alsa doing anything at all with my firewire audio card. i reinstalled ub.studio with the card unplugged and mobo sound on , but after rebooting with the mobo off and fire on the alsa still got the firewire in it
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-12
<EleanorEllis> In archive-manager, Which compression method will compress a folder and su-folders down to least size for jpeg photos and mp4 videos?
<EleanorEllis> In archive-manager, Which compression method will compress a folder and su-folders down to least size for jpeg photos and mp4 videos?
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-15
<vfd> hello all. so awhile ago when i downloaded ubuntue studio I had to come in here and you all helped me get the sound bar onto my computer along with the program to run it in the settings manager wondering if i could get some help with that again as i had an issue did an update and now its gon again
<GeertJohan> Hi all! I'm using cadence and have modified my play+rec.pa to create some stereo sinks (have 8ch audio device so it was creating the full 7.1 sink with filters, but I only use 1/2 for L/R)
<GeertJohan> It works fine, when I start pulseaudio from cadence the pulseaudio sinks/sources are created and connected in jack to the correct channels. But cadence doesn't change the state anymore; "pulseaudio is not started"
<GeertJohan> How do I fix that?
<OvenWerks> GeertJohan: you may wish to ask on #kxstudio where Cadence comes from. My guess is that logout and back would fix it though.
<GeertJohan> OvenWerks: Thanks, I'll try there. Tried logging out and back in already. When I click "start" (even though it's started already) it just adds a second bridge and then indicates it's started. Quite strange.
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-09
<studio-user172> Dear staff of Ubuntu Studio, the program Openshot 1.4.3 in my possession on the Ubuntu Studio suite, from problems of stability character! I always have to save so as not to lose data, I do not render it in real time, I have to repeat the operations to see them effective, especially when I have to change the clip length and the direction of progress.  It seems that it does not work very well, I kindly ask you to get me a
<Eickmeyer> studio-user172: Please file a bug report by opening the terminal and typing "ubuntu-bug openshot" and following the instructions. We do not develop, maintain, or package openshot, it is simply included in our customized version of Ubuntu.
<studio-user172> ok
<studio-user172> thanks
<Eickmeyer> And please understand that the Ubuntu Studio team is a volunteer team and nobody on the ubuntu studio team is employed by canonical.
<Eickmeyer> We're trying our best with the small staff we have.
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-10
<studio-user464> lastest updates have messed up wifi additional drivers and samba connections to win7 shares.....  was working fanstasticly
<studio-user464> I'm at a loss to find the differences
<Eickmeyer> studio-user464: For things like that, try the #ubuntu channel since that's not really something very Ubuntu Studio specific, and since Ubuntu Studio is merely a customized Ubuntu, you'll probably get some help there faster than here.
<studio-user464> Thanx Erick
<studio-user707> i have a problem whit tp-link821nd
<studio-user707> the drivers not fonud
<studio-user707> I have a problem with the tp-link adapter, the drivers do not work correctly
<studio-user707> the drivers not fonud [23:34] <studio-user707> I have a problem with the tp-link adapter, the drivers do not work correctly
<studio-user707> the drivers not fonud [23:34] <studio-user707> I have a problem with the tp-link adapter, the drivers do not work correctly
<studio-user707> the drivers not fonud [23:34] <studio-user707> I have a problem with the tp-link adapter, the drivers do not work correctly
<studio-user707> the drivers not fonud [23:34] <studio-user707> I have a problem with the tp-link adapter, the drivers do not work correctly
<Eickmeyer> !patience | studio-user707
<ubottu> studio-user707: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Eickmeyer> Also, the #ubuntu channel might be able to help with your issue better since it's not specific enough to Ubuntu Studio.
<studio-user707> 0
<garyrust> ?
<studio-user851> hallo zusammen
<studio-user851> mein idjc läuft nich, bzw. statet nicht..
<studio-user851> ich habe alles versucht, nochmal neu instlliert, sobald ich starte macht er nix???
<sirriffsalothp> MIXING A NEW TRACK, WOULD APPRECIATE MIXING-FEEDBACK :) https://www.dropbox.com/s/8etwszhmgrb1gd8/WMB_mixtest04.mp3?dl=0
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-11
<studio-user418> hi all I need some help installing calf plugins
<sirriffsalothp> There it is, as good as it'll get I think :) Thanks for all the help, please do spread it around! Good night! https://soundcloud.com/user-740866226/white-mans-blues-feat-od-from-outlet-0-one
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-12
<studio-user293> hi... Installing Ubuntu Studio at this moment.
<studio-user293> Done! I'll re-boot my machine.
<skinux> WHy does clock disappear after setting it?
<OvenWerks> which clock setting how?
<OvenWerks> Sorry that was two questions
<OvenWerks> which clock has gone and how did you set it?
<OvenWerks>  I am thinking I have never set my clock.
<OvenWerks> So long as the system is connected to network on install, and the time zone is correct, my clock is correct.
<skinux> The panel clock
<skinux> I set it in properties
<skinux> Well, the clock settings dialog technically
<OvenWerks> I must have a different clock ...
<skinux> Oh, I keep getting error that NTP needs installed and configured. I installed it, used colmmand-line to configure it.
<skinux> I am using default
<OvenWerks> I _thought_ I was too.
<skinux> How do I find out which one I'm using?
<OvenWerks> Anyway, if you use the settings manager and set u0p the panel, you should be able to add the clock back to it.
<OvenWerks> there is a tab called Items
<skinux> OKay. I now have a clock
<OvenWerks> and a button with a + in it. About the 3rd or 4th down is a clock.
<OvenWerks> I guess you found it.
<skinux> Oh great now all teh other indicators are in the middle of the panel
<OvenWerks> That is probably the clock you had before as it does have a time setting in it.
<skinux> How do I revert panel settings?
<OvenWerks> the pannel set up has arrow buttons.
<OvenWerks> go to the item you want to move
<OvenWerks> then use the arrow buttons to move them up or down.
<OvenWerks> My list from top to bottom (won't be the same as yours probably)
<OvenWerks> is:menu, window buttons, separator, notification area, indicator, weather, separator,clock, separator,workspace switcher,separator, action buttons, cpu freq monitor.
<OvenWerks> I think if you click on the first separator after window buttons and look at it's properties, it should have "expand" checked.
<skinux> I figured out what I did. I had to add another panel
<skinux> It's the part with power settings, sound, mail, and battery status that I want to move
<OvenWerks> That should be the indicator plugin.
<OvenWerks> used to be called ssystray
<OvenWerks> *systray
<skinux> Well arrow keys don't put it back
<OvenWerks> Is there a separator before it?
<skinux> Yes
<skinux> Found it! I had to expand the seperator
<OvenWerks> is that separator set to expand?
<OvenWerks> :)
<skinux> Yeah.
<OvenWerks> It is one of those things I have to relearn every time I install.
<skinux> lol
<skinux> It's not very intuitive
<OvenWerks> panels are something to set once and forget.
<OvenWerks> no it's not.
<skinux> Thanks for the help
<OvenWerks> but from a prgaming point of view, there are not a lot of ways to do that.
<skinux> That would have taken me a few retirements to figure out
<OvenWerks> you are welcome
<skinux> I use Ubuntu Studio, yet I don't use any creative tools. lol
<skinux> I installed it so I could edit/create audio, but haven't learned any of hte software
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-09
<CheetahPixie> Morning, folks.
<CheetahPixie> I'm having a few issues with Jack.
<CheetahPixie> Namely, I can turn it on, but it never produces audio, and claims that the transport is stopped.
 * Eickmeyer throws stuff
<Eickmeyer> Can't seem to catch them no matter where they're crossposting.
<CheetahPixie> Still having Jack issues.
<CheetahPixie> Figured *mostly* everything out, except why my microphone's quality is garbage and that I have no idea what to do since apparently I should not be using alsa_in for this job.
<Eickmeyer> CheetahPixie: I have a few things you seem to need to fix your audio problems. We don't exactly support using qjackctl for what you're doing. Furthermore, we can automatically tweak your system for better latency.
<Eickmeyer> You need to install this:
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | CheetahPixie
<ubottu> CheetahPixie: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<Eickmeyer> That will install...
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> But, run Ubuntu Studio Installer and install the performance tweaks.
<Eickmeyer> Also install Carla so that you can put an equalizer and/or compressor on it to improve its quality. You can also use Carla to patch your audio devices. Really easy to use.
<Eickmeyer> And while I realize you're using Kubuntu and not Ubuntu Studio, this will keep you on Kubuntu but give you Ubuntu Studio's tools and benefits.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backpoorts | CheetahPixie: If you're on 18.04, make sure you also have this
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports | CheetahPixie: If you're on 18.04, make sure you also have this
<ubottu> CheetahPixie: If you're on 18.04, make sure you also have this: The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<Eickmeyer> I also recommend lsp-plugins since that will give you plenty of audio plugins to get you going.
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-10
<CheetahPixie> Eickmeyer I'm on 19.04. This is due to an incompatibility I encountered with 18.04. Again, all I really need is functioning audio out of qjackctl, but I'll try the installer.
<CheetahPixie> Now that I have the controls thing... what do I even do?
<CheetahPixie> What part of this is going to do what alsa_in does for me without complaining that my USB mic device is busy?
<CheetahPixie> Literally the only thing I am trying to do is get my microphone on Jack.
<CheetahPixie> Which is why I don't see why at all I should be installing lsp-plugins, or Carla, or the performance tweaks.
<CheetahPixie> Yeah, no, this is miles worse than qjackctl. I can't unplug my USB ADC for my microphone without audio getting royally screwed.
<CheetahPixie> That's with the controls program.
<CheetahPixie> Plus, the spam in notifications and the dual connections it does are an aesthetic issue, but an issue nonetheless.
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-11
<Eickmeyer> CheetahPixie: Using ubuntustudio-controls allows you to have ALL audio devices connected, not just one-at-a-time like qjackctl enables. The performance tweaks get the system audio as close as possible to real time.  Ubuntu Studio Controls takes the place of qjackctl. Use Carla for the patchbay as it's far superior.
<CheetahPixie> Eickmeyer I don't see why I need some silly low latencies for a microphone.
<CheetahPixie> Hell, I don't see why I need imperceptible latencies at all.
<Eickmeyer> CheetahPixie: There's inherent latency. Lowllatency reduces that.
<CheetahPixie> No idea what impact that has on me.
<Eickmeyer> CheetahPixie: Do what you want. Just trying to help.
<CheetahPixie> Pulseaudio and regular kernels work fine.
<CheetahPixie> Yeah, and I'm just confused over why I supposedly need lowlatency stuff.
<CheetahPixie> And what difference it even makes.
<Eickmeyer> Jack is made to run in lowlatency environments. You expressed the need to run Jack. If you want PulseAudio instead, then ignore everything I was trying to help you with.
<CheetahPixie> The sole reason I want jack is for realtime effects on the microphone.
<CheetahPixie> Because apparently this is a hairy butt pain with Pulse, and I'm not hopping distros.
<CheetahPixie> That's pretty much the reason I was using qjackctl for this.
<CheetahPixie> A (hopefully) simple solution to the problem.
<Eickmeyer> CheetahPixie: If you won't follow my suggestions, then I can't help you. Ubuntu Studio Controls replaces qjackctl.
<CheetahPixie> But I've precisely zero idea what I'm even doing with it. I know that qjackctl has a start button, bridges Pulse to Jack, and (fingers crossed) it Just Works(tm)
<CheetahPixie> So I'm also kinda ignorant and stupid.
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio Controls simplifies the process.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<CheetahPixie> In the Controls program that you suggested, I have Jack running, and audio out works, but plugging/unplugging the microphone causes it to loop back to dummy output (twice) and back to jack sink (twice)
<CheetahPixie> It's certainly easier to get it to produce working audio out of Jack, yeah.
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio Controls uses Jack as the backend.
<CheetahPixie> But beyond that, I have absolutely no idea what I am even doing
<Eickmeyer> CheetahPixie: Read the link I just posted.
<Eickmeyer> Then use Carla to insert the effects into the microphone. It acts like and audio rack & patchbay.
<CheetahPixie> I'm in the patchbay section of Carla.
<CheetahPixie> 1: I actually *see* my USB ADC now.
<CheetahPixie> 2: The interface actually works. Screw Patchage... and whatever forum post suggested it with its dysmal UI, so thanks for that at least.
<CheetahPixie> Will the Carla patchbay remain when jackd (or the machine) is rebooted?
<Eickmeyer> No, but you can save your patchbay.
<Eickmeyer> So, make sure you do that.
<CheetahPixie> Any way to apply it on start?
<Eickmeyer> No, but it's a real quick double-click in the sidebar.
<Eickmeyer> Just double-click the settings you saved.
<Eickmeyer> You wanted to insert effects into the signal from the mic, correct?
<Eickmeyer> That's why I suggested lsp-plugins (in the backports).
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<CheetahPixie> I'll note this for later, and you could've told me when I asked.
<CheetahPixie> I wanted to see what JACK Rack could do.
<CheetahPixie> I'm new to Jack and I wanna mess around with it.
<CheetahPixie> (Hence me actually figuring out *somehow* that X goes to Y in the connect window.)
<Eickmeyer> Are you irritated with me? I'm just trying to help. I'm not paid to do this, you konw.
<Eickmeyer> CheetahPixie: Also, Jack Rack is depricated in favor of Carla.
<Eickmeyer> Jack Rack stopped development years ago. Carla is very active.
<CheetahPixie> I'm not really irritated, it's just that I ask when I want an answer (unlike a lot of people).
<Eickmeyer> Well, this is free support. I was trying to get to it, but we needed to establish the ground work first.
<CheetahPixie> So, me asking "why XYZ? what do I have to do with it?" could have been met with an explanation. I realize this is free, but I also realize I can be difficult to deal with, so sorry.
<CheetahPixie> The ground work is what can be established when I know what I'm doing.
<CheetahPixie> If I'm asking, I have no idea.
<Eickmeyer> Well, just play around with it. Experiment. Have fun. You'll never get anywhere just talking in a chat room.
<Eickmeyer> We're not here to "hand hold".
<CheetahPixie> As for a bit of context around the Pulse confusion: I was saying that it works fine, as in I don't even notice any latency at all, and don't know *how* Jack is supposed to improve on... no perceptible latency (to me).
<CheetahPixie> And I still don't know why really low latencies would ever be important for anything.
<Eickmeyer> That's fine. Do what you want with the latency. If you start hearing pops and clicks, then latency coud be involved.
<CheetahPixie> Isn't that the buffer?
<CheetahPixie> Also, does Jack automatically add USB devices? The directions in the link are a bit confusing.
<Eickmeyer> That's related, but you can't do lower buffers without increasing some latency and making an echo effect.
<CheetahPixie> USB masters override internal? So I shouldn't have one?
<Eickmeyer> Jack does NOT automatically add USB unless it has been configured to do so, which is why Ubuntu Studio Controls does what it does.
<CheetahPixie> Don't know what I'd hear echo in, but it's the first time I hear of anything like that, which probably tells you how out of left field I'm coming into professional audio.
<CheetahPixie> I only see a "Bridge USB devices to Jack when plugged in" option, and assumed that translated to "if there are USB devices, add them".
<Eickmeyer> Did you read the wiki link? It explains this.
<Eickmeyer> Okay, I can't answer all of your questions WHEN you ask because you ask another question immediately after. That's not fair to me.
<Eickmeyer> Be patient and wait for answers, then ask your next quesiton.
<Eickmeyer> Basically, the checkbox refers to hotplugging which Jack cannot do by default. That's one of the reasons Ubuntu Studio Controls exists, and it's the first application of its kind to configure Jack to do USB hotplugging support.
<CheetahPixie> Gotcha.
<CheetahPixie> I read the wiki, and realized that, but you said that the Controls did something about enabling USB, or so I read it, so I was about to ask the question you answered.
<CheetahPixie> Also, if you don't mind a technical question.
<CheetahPixie> Since I don't have an Intel processor, and the "Intel Boost" thing being on apparently introduces trouble with low-latency stuff, is it correct of me to assume AMD (FX series) turbo also causes similar issues? If so, why is there not an option for it, or the boost controls made less specific?
<Eickmeyer> 1) I have an AMD processor, and the option is grayed-out, but I have never had issues. 2) The person who programmed Ubuntu Studio Controls (OvenWerks) doesn't have an AMD processor, so nothing to test with.
<CheetahPixie> Ah, got it.
<CheetahPixie> Does this look correct for a mono device?
<CheetahPixie> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/765e8f35d8ab44fef712b9ccf57ca223/image.png
<CheetahPixie> Or, well, a mono input.
<Eickmeyer> Yep, that should do it. It's probably "seen" as a stereo input because whoever manufactured the mic probably was lazy and used a stereo hardware interface internally.
<CheetahPixie> Oh, no.
<CheetahPixie> This is a dual input ADC.
<Eickmeyer> Oh, okay.
<CheetahPixie> This is not laziness. This is PS2 hardware that works surprisingly well.
<Eickmeyer> So, yes, if you're only using one input, then you're good.
<Eickmeyer> You can insert effects into that signal path with the rack side of Carla. those will appear as devices as if they were actual hardware inside the patchbay.
<Eickmeyer> Any settings you make in the effects plugins will be saved by Carla when you save your rack/patchbay file.
<CheetahPixie> Thanks to Jack though, I can just wire them both to both inputs, instead of doing editing tomfoolery to duplicate each channel due to how this ADC is configured. I was thinking about this use for possible interviews later. Only needs a 3D printed case since the case mic ports are a little bit too snug, and requires me to actually strip it off to us
<CheetahPixie> e anything not for Singstar.
<CheetahPixie> Gotcha about the saves.
<CheetahPixie> I liked seeing Eurorack like screw holes.
<CheetahPixie> They also remind me of servers.
<CheetahPixie> But now I have mic latency that was absent on Pulse.
<Eickmeyer> Hehe, yeah. I'm a 25-year audio engineer, so I really like the metaphor.
<CheetahPixie> See, I'm a server nerd of only a couple years, and I already like this.
<CheetahPixie> I want a cabinet, but they're buttloads of money locally...
<CheetahPixie> Then there's the Ikea furniture that basically fits 19" exactly...
<Eickmeyer> That's why I went with software. Software plugins are so much more economical than their hardware counterparts.
<Eickmeyer> Anyhow, about the latency, you might adjust the buffer to be lower. When you start hearing pops and clicks, you've gone too far.
<Eickmeyer> That's where the lowlatency kernel and performance tweaks come into play: it allows you to have lower buffers than are otherwise achievable.
<CheetahPixie> I know about underruns from my, like, seven days with FL when I was a meager teen.
<CheetahPixie> Oh! Okay.
<CheetahPixie> But why doesn't Pulse have this latency?
<CheetahPixie> That's what confuses me the most.
<OvenWerks> pulse doesn't need it
<CheetahPixie> Doesn't need latency...?
<OvenWerks> lowlatency in the desktop/laptop world that most people think of says 30ms latency is already low latency
<OvenWerks> skype is built with 30ms latency in mind.
<OvenWerks> laptop mics and desktop mic inputs are of a quality that is good enough for phone and not much else
<CheetahPixie> Oh, so there's still some latency.
<CheetahPixie> Got it.
<CheetahPixie> Wonder what 30ms hurts in audio... and why my mic had like half a second.
<CheetahPixie> But I'm gonna try a buffer of 1024 now.
<OvenWerks> pulse run higher latency... and a type of sliding latency
<CheetahPixie> Sliding latency... that sounds to me like variable.
<OvenWerks> but pulse is not bit transparent
<CheetahPixie> Bit transparent?
<OvenWerks>  part of the audio go missing.
<CheetahPixie> What parts, though?
<OvenWerks> this is ok for watching a video or doing chats, but not for profesional audio
<OvenWerks> the parts that go missing might be anything. record stereo long enough and the right and left channels may be of different lengths
<OvenWerks> That is why there is a sliding buffer, if something is missing it can be skipped...
<OvenWerks> someone recording a music festival over 12 hours with 100+ channels, wants all those channels to still be in perfect sync at the end of that 12 hours.
<OvenWerks> (yes people do this with linux/jackd/ardour)
<CheetahPixie> ooooh, so it's mostly an error thing that grows over time
<CheetahPixie> like that one Dolphin Emulator bug
<CheetahPixie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxGg1TCpYrc this one in particular
<CheetahPixie> a basic rundown: there was a floating point bug that created *really* small errors, but enough to cause games like Mario Kart Wii to actually become desynchronized as seen in the above with a replay imported from a Wii. Emulator to emulator was fine, but between emulator and Wii, the physics actually differed very slightly.
<CheetahPixie> Sounds like this 12 hours and 100 channels being "desynced" is basically the same as the case above, and would explain why latency is such a stringent requirement, so thanks.
<CheetahPixie> But I've encountered a tiny issue.
<CheetahPixie> So this ADC has a mono mode.
<CheetahPixie> I use it since I only have one microphone
<CheetahPixie> And Jack keeps switching it to stereo and I have no idea how to change it back.
<CheetahPixie> Somehow, setting it to mono in Pulse, and then stopping/restarting Jack a couple times made it work.
<CheetahPixie> And now I've even figured out the effects in Carla.
<CheetahPixie> Thanks, lads.
<willsquibb3509> how long does it take to install ubuntu studio
<OerHeks> depends on your internet speed, maybe an hour or less
<OvenWerks> depends... on disk speed and network bandwidth if updates are downloaded during install
<Eickmeyer> In my experience, < 30 minutes
<OvenWerks> I guess the speed of the USB stick/DVD drive may make a difference as well
<Eickmeyer> Got their answer and not so much as a thanks.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: I think that just means install finished ;)
<Eickmeyer> hehe
<OerHeks> .. and it takes day to go through all the tools and manu.. oh
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: That's assuming one installs everything. Individual packages can be dropped during the first part of install. :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-13
<hihru> hi every1
<hihru> just installing studio rn
<hihru> =D
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-06
<stej[m]> Hey. Is there a way to let Pulse manage unused audio devices when running Jack? See no reason to leave my hdmi outs inaccessible for system audio while running a jack server for my usb interface.
<OvenWerks> stej[m]: if pulse is bridged to jack, pulse should not be able to see any devices. If pulse can see any device, it will cause xruns in jack and or crash jack if freewheel mode entered
<OvenWerks> stej[m]: it is better to add hdi devices with ubuntustudio-controls as extra devices.... but, currently jack would have to be run with a rther large buffer size (4096) because that is what HDMI requires.
<OvenWerks> it is also possible to run zita-ajbridge by hand (in a terminal) to add HDMI to jack by setting a large buffer there.
<OvenWerks> (jack can then run with a smaller buffer.
<OvenWerks> in the next version of studio-controls, HDMI is special cased at 4096
<toohighto> Hello!
<stej[m]> OvenWerks: So, next version you can patch HDMI at an independent buffer without affecting the rest of the setup? That sounds great. SPDIF outs should also be considered for the same treatment.
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-07
<jukebohi> Can I install Ubuntu Studio on Debian 10 ?
<jukebohi> I've grown tired of how buggy Kubuntu is and am moving to Debian
<Eickmeyer> jukebohi: Nope. Not supported.
<jukebohi> Thanks for info Eickmeyer
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-08
<h00k> I'm having some trouble getting monitor out sound from Ardour, i just can't get Jack to do what I expect.
<h00k> I'll play with it again this evening and maybe get more information to try to help troubleshoot.
<OvenWerks> h00k: to help we need to know "what you expect" and what is actually happening
<h00k> OvenWerks: I expect to be able to select something in Ardour, and be able to monitor it with my speakers or headphones as audio comes in from that source (guitar, for example)
<h00k> But I have zero audio out, but it's getting audio in.
<h00k> Anyway, I haven't been able to get Jack to do what I think it should be already doing
<OvenWerks> h00k: first thing is do you need jack or could you run ardour with alsa?
<OvenWerks>  Second thing are you using the same device as input and output
<OvenWerks> third thing, how are you starting jack?
<h00k> I don't know if I need jack. I know I used to, last time I looked at audio a number of years ago. I've tried to use both Ardour's launcher, and also manually starting jackd with jackq app. Both have the same results.
<h00k> As far as the second question, I do not think so.
<OvenWerks> If you try to start jack with two different devices that could be the problem
<h00k> Nah, it yells at me if I try to start it twice. That one I know better.
<h00k> Ardour will attach to the existing jack session if it can, or it will fire jack up on its own when I launch
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> so the meter in the master channel is moving?
<h00k> If it helps, I have made zero actual jack configuration changes at this point. I have tested and then reverted things. I did before, mucked a bunch of things up, and decided that wasn't a good idea. Blew away everything, started fresh.
<OvenWerks> (ie you do have the mixer screen open?)
<h00k> At the moment, negative. I won't be able to actually check for a bit. And no, now that I think, last time I looked, I did not see the master channel move.
<h00k> Goal: have a USB capture device for my guitar that I'd like to record. Maybe I need Jack, maybe not!
<OvenWerks> so probably: a) either the input or the disk button could be pressed (or unpressed)
<OvenWerks> or if not that the channel is not connected to master
<OvenWerks> Anyway, it would be easier if you were at your machine. I do not think the problem is jack or not
<h00k> disk button, ah. I'ma have to play with that.
<h00k> That's very possible.
<OvenWerks> because you have signal at the channel and not at master
<h00k> It seemed jack got kinda "automatic"
<h00k> so I don't know if I actually have to futz with it -- it used to be way more manual (I thought).
<OvenWerks> in 20.04 if it is started with ubuntustudio-controls it is
<h00k> thought so
<h00k> Is that the "recommended" way (for a noob)
<OvenWerks> yes I thin so
<h00k> Cool, I thought so.
<OvenWerks> it deals with things like: I can't hear my browser, I have a USB mic and I want to use my computer speakers, etc.
<h00k> Yep. I messed with my previous install and killed browser audio and couldn't get it back?
<OvenWerks> The next version deals with headphones a bit better
<h00k> next like post-20.04?
<OvenWerks> yes
<h00k> neat, because that's what I plan to use for monitoring.
<OvenWerks> I am just finishing that now
<OvenWerks> or rather, every time I think I am finished I think of something else to to.
<OvenWerks>  :P
<h00k> Of course ;)
<h00k> bluetooth audio device!
<h00k> well, for output
<OvenWerks> blue tooth is not there yet
<OvenWerks> It is possible by routing through pulse
<OvenWerks> but automating that is harder.
<OvenWerks> I would have to keep polling pulse to see if a BT device has shown up since last time or gone away.
<h00k> I remember getting neck deep in pulseaudio when it became a thing, I was routing audio over the network in my dorm room. It was neat.
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-09
<h00k> OvenWerks: you don't happen to be around, do you?
<OvenWerks> half and half.
<h00k> I'm futzin for a bit, anyway.
<OvenWerks> just waiting for my wife to get here
<OvenWerks> then we go to eat I think
<h00k> OvenWerks: I'm pretty sure it's Ardour I need to learn to use
<OvenWerks> That is what i think too
<OvenWerks> h00k: have you seen these ones: https://community.ardour.org/community#videos
<h00k> OvenWerks: some of them, I'm browsing them now actually
<h00k> OvenWerks: I notice that I have browser audio working, and as soon as I start jack from ubuntu studio controls, I lose browser audio and it will not return until I quit jack
<h00k> similar from qjackctl
<h00k> but starting it from Ardour keeps it. Okay. Lesson learned.
<h00k> So, definitely I lose all audio once I start jack with ubuntu studio controls with default settings
<h00k> is there a way to reset ubuntu studio controls to all defaults?
<OvenWerks> that should not happen, default is to bridge pulse to jack and connect it to ssystem:playback_1 and 2 (the 1 and 2 can be changed)
<h00k> I see that
<OvenWerks> to reset to default rm ~/.config/autojack/autojackrc
<h00k> No external USB devices plugged in, jack not running at all, any configuration I make, I cannot keep browser audio when i start jack with -studio-controls
<OvenWerks> when you do start jack with controls, pulse can only use jack as it's output device
<OvenWerks> which device are you using with jack?
<h00k> well, I've got a USB capture cord for a guitar/ukulele (current challenge) and eventually an electric drum kit via USB/midi
<OvenWerks> maybe try this (all one line) and paste the url it comes up with: cd /tmp && wget https://community.ardour.org/files/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> do this with jack running
<h00k> via which method -- studio controls, qtctl, or ardour itself
<h00k> or does it not matter
<OvenWerks> controls would be best
<h00k> OvenWerks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s24dRMDWW8/
<OvenWerks> that is not with -controls.
<h00k> indeed it was :[
<h00k> with it stopped: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/svRCMSfBfd/
<h00k> jack started with ardour: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sytc65QJzR/
<OvenWerks> the first one was not with jack started by ubuntustudio controls,
<OvenWerks> so that is the same then
<OvenWerks> that is the way ardour starts jack
<h00k> check it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bMpJhrBKvc/  https://drive.google.com/file/d/1x5njmFhGwQspGVbnLuRGcYl7APJTWKQ6/view?usp=sharing
<h00k> It really was
<OvenWerks> nope, controls may be running but it would not start jack that way unless it is a diferent version than anything in thje lasy 10 years
<OvenWerks> controls does not use jackd
<h00k> I have no idea what you mean or what I am doing wrong
<OvenWerks> so stop ardour which should stop jack
<h00k> ardour isn't running
<OvenWerks> qjackctl?
<h00k> qjackctl had it running.  sorry.
<OvenWerks> I need to go for a bit
<h00k> no problem
<h00k> thanks anyway
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> i be back
<OvenWerks> It is almost like the file has been modified
<OvenWerks> ( usr/bin/autojack )
<h00k> ps aux | grep jack: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y3PwsJ6ktM/
<h00k> I can pastebin autojack but I don't know if that's helpful.
<OvenWerks> sure, I look through quick
<h00k> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b6F2XJmVPH/
<h00k> ~./config/autojack/autojackrc looks basic: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9n6KzRSNr6/
<OvenWerks> autojack is correct, it should start jackdbus via jack_control
<h00k> jack is *actually* killed (kill -9), although have no audio (browser)
<h00k> I'm gonna bounce this thing. brb.
<h00k> on login, jackd already running
<OvenWerks> That jack is not even the same settings as the -controls config. I thin k it is stuck somehow.
<h00k> neat :[
<OvenWerks> jackd or jackdbus?
<h00k> both
<OvenWerks> do you have cadence installed?
<h00k> grep jack: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gFSWnpFr97/
<h00k> yes (by default, ubuntu studio)
<h00k> wait
<h00k> nope
<h00k> no binary executable by that name in my paths
<h00k> should I have cadence installed?
<h00k> this was a fresh 20.04 install about a week or two ago, I haven't done much mucking
<OvenWerks> ls ~/.config/autostart/
<OvenWerks> does that have anything in it?
<OvenWerks> don't install cadence
<h00k> I have no .config/autostart
<h00k> empty/doesn't exist
<h00k> no folder
<OvenWerks> empty is ok
<OvenWerks> did you try running jack as root?
<h00k> nope, never.
<OvenWerks> good
<h00k> I know better ;)
<h00k> yeah, on login, jackd starts, and I have zero audio
<OvenWerks> is this ubuntustudio or ubuntu with ubuntustudio on top?
<h00k> studio proper
<OvenWerks> settings->session and startup
<OvenWerks> there is a application autostart tab
<h00k> I see that
<h00k> Just pulseaudio as far as anything audio in here
<OvenWerks> how about in the session tan
<h00k> https://imgur.com/iX9UhCa.png
<h00k> xfwm4, settings, panel, thunar, xfdesktop, power manager, pulseaudio, kdeconnectd
<h00k> advanced has 'gnome services on startup' checked
<h00k> KDE unchecked, remote apps unchecked
<OvenWerks> in the general tab is Automatically save session on logout checked?
<h00k> No
<OvenWerks> I don't know what is starting jackd
<OvenWerks> did you do a full reboot or just logout/in?
<h00k> full reboot
<h00k> lemme see if there's anything fishy in qjackctl
<OvenWerks> That commandline does not look like qjackctl either (to me)
<OvenWerks> qjackctl specifies two devices normally
<h00k> "save JACK audio sever config to" .jackdrc
<h00k> that's it
<h00k> standby.
<h00k> removed .jackdrc, rebooted, jackd did not start on login. Clean ~/.config/autojack/autojackrc by deleting, launch ubuntustudio-controls, and now it will *not* start jack.
<h00k> where be the logs for that bad boy?
<OvenWerks>  they are ~/.log/
<OvenWerks> the file is autojack.log
<OvenWerks> the file in the jack subdir may say something too.
<h00k> I'm seeing ERROR: JackServer::Open failed with -1
<h00k> in jackdbus.log
<h00k> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f5hXQhtTrh/
<OvenWerks> how about autojack.log
<OvenWerks> it looks like some other application is using that device.
<h00k> jack starting with ardour: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CKgCTGspwR/
<OvenWerks> Ya, same command line
<OvenWerks> I feel like I am missimg something.
<OvenWerks> when controls starts jackdbus, it first tells pule not to see any alsa devices, then does a killall -9 jackd jackdbus... then starts to set up jackdbus.
<OvenWerks> *pulse
<h00k> I got jack running with us-controls. Method: Run ardour, let ardour start jack. Mess around for a bit, quit ardour.
<h00k> Jack quit. Tested browser audio: works. Fired up -studio-controls, started jack, it started, lost browser audio.
<OvenWerks> what does  jack_lsp -c |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> show?
<h00k> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wPfRnztnqt/
<h00k> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y3wXycm7ty/
<OvenWerks> in pavucontrol applications
<h00k> I can do a video tour, heh
<OvenWerks> sorry in the Playback tab
<OvenWerks> I guess we should see the output devices
<OvenWerks> you should see jacksink (pulse_out)
<h00k> https://imgur.com/DKltZ8J.png
<h00k> can confirm
<h00k> yes
<h00k> I do see that, and I see audio that *should* be playing but isn't
<h00k> https://imgur.com/F2QGKEm.png
<OvenWerks> That all looks right
<h00k> https://imgur.com/egiI0qr.png
<h00k> I am baffled, it *looks* like it should be doing a thing.
<h00k> carla: https://imgur.com/w7HnWGe.png
<h00k> should I mess with "Extra Devices" in studio-controls?
<h00k> "Connect other internal audio interfaces"
<OvenWerks> prpobably not
<h00k> maybe pulseaudio is being a putz
<OvenWerks> hdmi requires really large buffers
<h00k> I do have 2 PCH devices
<h00k> https://imgur.com/NZ4WwF1.png
<OvenWerks> so does killall -9 jackd actually kill jackd?
<h00k> I did a kill -9 on the processid, and it killed it.
<OvenWerks> maybe try using -controls but setting buffer to 4096
 * OvenWerks is runniing out of ideas
<h00k> no change there
<OvenWerks> does it still start jackd?
<h00k> Yep
<h00k> I just tried 3 jack periods, neg.
<h00k> neg meaning browser audio (and all other audio) dies when I start jack with -controls
<OvenWerks> ya.
<OvenWerks> because jackd is getting started
<OvenWerks> your usb device has a headphone jack?
<h00k> It does not
<h00k> I don't actually have it plugged in for "Testing" at the moment, i'm just trying to get any kind of audio when jack starts. Should I expect to still hear audio?
<h00k> youtube --> start jack --> continue youtube (y/n?)
<OvenWerks> I am just wondering if we get rid of the jackdrc file (again)
<OvenWerks> set the usb device as jack master.
<h00k> gone
<OvenWerks> (second dropdown)
<OvenWerks> and then try adding PCH,0,0 as an extra device
<h00k> https://imgur.com/aAB9dWn.png
<OvenWerks> then use Carla to connect pulse-out to that
<OvenWerks> so start jack?
<h00k> jack started
<h00k> I'm looking at carla to makesure I'm doing the right thing
<h00k> https://imgur.com/04eXG0K.png
<h00k> Haven't touched it yet, just moved things to where they made sense
<OvenWerks> Ya, so reconnect pulse-out to PCH,0,0-out
<OvenWerks> you can leave the connections to system for now.
<h00k> notta yet. both pulse outs to all pch,0,0-out playbacks
<OvenWerks> look at alsamixer, levels are up not muted?
<h00k> doesn't appear to be: https://imgur.com/2b0mem3.png
<OvenWerks> still no sound... I'm baffled
<h00k> First time... I tried troubleshooting for a decent full day. Turns out I had a bard cord. had to find that out using garage band or something on a mac, just gave me static.
<h00k> anyway, I know the cord works now, and I can get things decent in some other easy to use stuffs, but I'd prefer to use studio just... because I'm a sadist and I like the challenge.
<h00k> and jack is a bastard yet for me.
<h00k> OvenWerks: I appreciate the time. I'm not sure where to go. :[
<OvenWerks> I'm not either at this point
<OvenWerks> I have been using this basic setup for years on a number of different machines
<h00k> https://imgur.com/a/deB419z
<h00k> that's fairly logical
<OvenWerks> when controls has jack running that should show no devices :)
<h00k> correcto
<h00k> can confirm
<OvenWerks> but this way you have sound?
<h00k> Yep!
<h00k> I get browser sound all day
<h00k> youtubes on how to not suck at ardour and stuff
<h00k> so I mean, my actual hardware functions properly
<OvenWerks> good
<h00k> I played with sample rate a bit, mostly only between 48 and  441
<h00k> because 44100 will be good enough
<OvenWerks> when the next version of controls comes out, it may be worth a try
<OvenWerks> quite a lot has changed
<h00k> even if I set jack master controls (no usb) I can select "pch 0,0 playback and capture analog"
<h00k> Yep, I'l definitely be checking out the alphas/betas
<h00k> anyway, I just can't make 'er do.
<h00k> Thanks for trying with me anyway.
<OvenWerks> your welcome
<h00k> I gotta switch back over to *the dark side* for a bit with music yet
<h00k> I'm out for the eve. Catch you later.
<OvenWerks> o/
<Du66y> Hiya...
<h00k> I'ma try, for kicks, on a different laptop maybe later tonight
<Eickmeyer[m]> jdl51: Studio uses Xfce which doesn't support wacom tablets. You can use the Studio stuff on top of regular Ubuntu, though.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-installer
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://ubuntustudio.org/ubuntu-studio-installer/
<Eickmeyer[m]> jdl51: It's linked on the front page of the Ubuntu Studio website.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Welcome. :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> jdl51: You might think about talking to #irc:matrix.org to figure out what's going on with your Matrix bridge, you're not appearing on IRC.
 * OvenWerks was wondering who Eickmeyer[m] was talking to...
<Eickmeyer[m]> OvenWerks: You and krytarik ...
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-10
<h00k> OvenWerks: I just tried it, live, on a different machine and got the same results
<h00k> I might try Ubuntu and install the studio things on top, the RT or low latency kernel, and see that happens
<h00k> Or maybe I go one version older.
<MackHoncho> Hello UbuntuStuds. Is  this worth it?
<MackHoncho> I like that its free and I like linux for all the reasons you all do... but I could afford to pay for software and I am really more into just making music than going on a configuration quest... How much maintenance is involved to keep workflows stable? Will I be spending more time trouble shooting "learning" than creating?
<OvenWerks> MackHoncho: I can't speak about macos (never having bought one), but every time My wife has gotten a windows box she has been determined to leave windows on it.... for about a week before she comes and says "put what you have on here". I would rather pay for software for linux than run free software on windows.... perhaps that is why your car (and mine) use linux in their onboard computers. (I
<OvenWerks> looked through the on screen licencing)
<OvenWerks> h00k: somethings wierd with that. By same results I take it you mean that jackd runs instead of jackdbus?
<h00k> OvenWerks: meaning audio tanks whenever Jack is started, via jackdbus
<h00k> Well, or any method 🙃
<OvenWerks> well, if you are talking the studio iso, starting jackdbus should auto bridge pulse to jack and connect to system:playback_1/2
<OvenWerks> however starting jackd will not do that
<OvenWerks> in all of the tests we have done with your system the pastes you have shown show jackd being used.
<MackHoncho> OvenWerks: I'm with ya on the Micro-Apple aversion, If I had more time and a larger brain I'd never leave my rooted Pixel book. Ubuntu over ChromeOs is digital bliss... BUT due to the aforementioned lack of time and mental capacity I keep a windows machine on hand for convenience sake. I can and have run wine and virtual machines for programs I'm
<MackHoncho> forced to use but, lets face it, performance is laggy and the set ups break.
<MackHoncho> OvenWerks: Part of the draw of Linux is the learning aspect. It fact it is much more of a learning experience than a computing experience for a great many people.... I guess my question is this: Whats that ratio going to be here? Will most things just work or am I going to need to hire a tutor? I don't want to be that help vampire newbie
<OvenWerks> MackHoncho: it depends on what you want to do. Browsing is a no brainer as is most office jobs, making documents spead sheets etc.
<MackHoncho> OvenWerks I want to use Ubuntu Studio to make music
<OvenWerks> My wife bugs me very little for this reason (she asks more about her wording when writing)
<OvenWerks> When it comes to making music:
<OvenWerks> there are a number of things I need to explain about my particular background to put things in context.
<MackHoncho> Please do
<OvenWerks> My training was in broadcast electronics in the analog days and my music through the 80s and 90s at least was all analog with tape. The only computer use at all was a sequencer because it allowed me to take one tape track (out of 8) and run another 16 virtual tracks
<OvenWerks> so my sequencer use was similar to a tape machine... midi was just another recording medium.
<MackHoncho> ... limited only by imagination and a lack of an ocean of distracting plugins
<MackHoncho> and now?
<OvenWerks> the second thing is that I have never used windows anything realy, at least around home. I started with DRDos, went from there to OS/2 and when the cost of a driver for my $50 enther net cad was going to be some hundreds of dollars, I started using linux.
<OvenWerks> The only windows I got to know at all was NT which one of our machines at work used for production (reading the address on a mail sorting machine)
<OvenWerks> and we installed that NT using.... Linux.
<OvenWerks>  :)
<OvenWerks> So I really have nothing to compare to.
<OvenWerks> I still use digital audio like a tape machine and no longer need a sequencer cause I have as many tracks as I want already.
<MackHoncho> Do you use Ubuntu Studio?
<OvenWerks> So using something like jack with ardour is "simple" without any real learning curve because it models the analog equipment I was already using
<OvenWerks> yes
<MackHoncho> You missed nothing when you skipped windows....
<OvenWerks> when I had OS/2 I was running a BBS (pre internet) and had a friend who did as well but on windows. He had his hooked up to a timer that powered it off and on once a day so he could come back from holidays to a working machine... he had two lines and when the second one started to also download the forst went to half speed, OS/2 have none of those problems
<MackHoncho> And I now realize you have never (really) been a novice. You evolved with the systems. For someone to jump into this fresh off the boat... its intimidating and genuinely difficult. We have to ask ourselves, "Am I smart enough to do this? Do I have the time it is going to take to become proficient? How hard will it be to get the help I need? How
<MackHoncho> good is the documentation?
<OvenWerks> in many ways Studio follows what I would want on a music machine... plus a lot more. There is a lot of stuff I never really use.
<OvenWerks> That is why I gave some history :)
<OvenWerks> I realize that my experience is unique
<OvenWerks> I have worked on Ardour software wise as well as creating some of the software in ubuntustudio
<OvenWerks> The documentation is not as good as it could be.
<OvenWerks> MackHoncho: I think I got netsplitted out.
<MackHoncho> Oh, welcome back... did you get my last reply?
<OvenWerks> not sure I don't see anything after help from the web
<MackHoncho> Thats all... quick question before I begin this journey, Any idea why this fresh install might be losing my keyboard from time to time? Im on a new laptop
<OvenWerks> no I don't know.
<OvenWerks> during install or after wards?
<OvenWerks> That is, is the device so busy that it doesn't have time to read the keyboard?
<MackHoncho> after. Install was cake. Had no problems except the system loses the keyboard from time to time. Log off then back on and its fixed...
<MackHoncho> No I dont see how. Have an I7 with 32 gig of ram. Studio is fully installed to disk
<OvenWerks> yeah that seems unlikely
<MackHoncho> Thats off topic anyway sir, I'll figure it out. Do you spend much time here? I feel encouraged that if I run into an actual Studio problem I would find expert help here
<OvenWerks> I sort of camp out here. I don't always watch what is going on but I do post answers when I can... it may be a few minutes or a few hours :)
<MackHoncho> Perfectly acceptable! Until next time, goodnight
<flies> Hi, I hope I've found the correct channel for support questions
<flies> I'm having trouble getting my venerable MOTU 828 mkii to play nice
<flies> I can get sound out through headphones, but none of the other outputs are doing anything, including the main out
<flies> I should've mentioned that it's a firewire interface
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-12
<linuxgecko> does ubuntu-studio have  any issues seeing a goxlr when it gets plugged in? a friend of mine seems to think he can't see all 4 channels in ubuntu.
